# The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori V - - - - - - Part 18



## Reznor (Apr 28, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 28, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Austin (Apr 28, 2014)

booty butt cheeks


----------



## Chloe (Apr 28, 2014)

Kawaii avatar Austin


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2014)

finally changed your avy


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Apr 28, 2014)

New thread time ~

Ever since I moved to China I see Exo and Kim Soohyun everywhere. It's weird being so exposed to K-pop when I hardly saw it anywhere back home.

Anyway, guys I officially graduated! I missed my graduation when I went to China, but they finally mailed it back home and now I am officially Ramen_Bowl B.Comm, LLB! Hells yeah.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2014)

aids we are so proud ;_;

i know you're not that kind of lawyer but if i get in some crazy ace attorney type murder case will you defend me and not cry until everything is over


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> aids we are so proud ;_;
> 
> i know you're not that kind of lawyer but if i get in some crazy ace attorney type murder case will you defend me and not cry until everything is over


----------



## Austin (Apr 29, 2014)

im pretty sure chad future was smart enough to google some korean shit, i mean hes been doing this since 2009 so i think he would have learned a thing or two about korea


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm going to take the plunge and get into Exo.
Watch me go even deeper into hell.

@Austin
Doubt it
1 maybe 2 of the lines in his song are actually in Korean and he's trying to make a new sub genre of a sub genre
Akpop
American kpop
Fuck dis guy


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2014)

> Rapper Mario has returned after two years with the release of new song "DAMAGE", featuring SPICA's talented vocalist, Boa!
> 
> In the song, Mario uses his strong rapping skills to express a man's regret after separating with his loved one while Boa showcases her emotional vocals to portray the same emotions from the woman's perspective.
> 
> ...



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMWO-42LFgA[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2014)

damn Mario is still around? He use to be like chris brown 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4BTLoHSGMk&list=TLGz3c1zuAXMPHDjqyqyH8aL0UEjwOhnG0[/YOUTUBE]

I remember bumping this back in the day when I was in high school


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2014)

Think we got two different Marios


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2014)

oh               .


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2014)

What would that Mario be doing with Boa


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey Boa should be hitting it big!(even though Mario ain't that big) 

I could see her collabing with any American singer


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2014)

If she collabed with Justin I'd die


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2014)

I hope you mean Timberlake and not Beiber


----------



## koguryo (Apr 29, 2014)

This Mario


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2014)

Justin Bieber is my Idol.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2014)

koguryo said:


> This Mario



he mixed?

reminds me of Jero


----------



## Austin (Apr 29, 2014)

The World said:


> I hope you mean Timberlake and not Beiber


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Apr 29, 2014)

I promise to object at every chance I get, Cars.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 29, 2014)

collab with norazo?
Now that's interesting


----------



## Chloe (Apr 29, 2014)

Wardo thinking it was _that_ Mario 

Ily


----------



## Naisutime (Apr 29, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> collab with norazo?
> Now that's interesting



Wait, who's collaborating with Norazo?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2014)

Lol

I'm giving exo a chance right now. Kai is a solid dancer, same with Lay. Vocally D.O and Chen have good voices but their vocal trainer seems to want them all to blend so they don't stand out kpop wise. Overall they're inoffensive enough to see fangirls fap but they just don't stand out. The group is kinda basic (tho i think that's sm's intention) so i guess that's why they're popular.


----------



## Austin (Apr 29, 2014)

Why do you think so hard about it? If they have songs you like, like them. If they don't, don't like them. It's pretty simple man... I personally listen to growl daily and never think about SM's diabolical plans to ruin kpop, It's just a group.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't really think hard. Musically i actually think they're really weak (esp compared to suju) but its hard to get away from them and their fans of you go anywhere kpop related.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2014)

Kai and DO seem like cool dudes


----------



## Naisutime (Apr 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uubjp8GjWUE#t=83[/YOUTUBE]

LOL....

That's one nimble dragon dude tho...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I don't really think hard. Musically i actually think they're really weak (esp compared to suju) but its hard to get away from them and their fans of you go anywhere kpop related.



imo Chen is definitely the best one in the batch and worth watching out for. D.O & Baekhyun are very meh to me, especially when you consider SM's past boy groups and their vocalists (EXO has some pretty weak vocalists compared to Suju or TVXQ). Lay and Kai are the other two I'd look out for (seems that we agree on the few standouts).

a lot of the group is excess fat and bunch of basic. Sehun and Kris are especially awful and I wonder how they even managed to debut.

heard Showtime wasn't that interesting from some friends, which is probably a huge hit against EXO cause most of SM's groups tend to be strong on variety.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2014)

This isn't the year that GD is going to enlist right?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2014)

Exo are not variety material. Alot of rookies like Btob and Vixx were good variety wise. Exo with 12 people are quite dull. Which is weird since Sm tends to work their idols for variety. But then they did that with TVXQ who were flop variety wise aswell.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2014)

the difference is tvxq were actually talented i guess


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 30, 2014)

Wait so if EXO is shit at variety what do they even have to put them above Suju? Better overall dancing?

Besides the whole half a decade younger to cater to teenagers of today, and more importantly the chinese subgroup.
Idk
I want more suju


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2014)

their youth. and playing up the shipping more than suju ever did (i think half the time suju didnt even tolerate each other much)

even the more casual friends (a lot of friends are like this) read a ton of exo fanfic.

suju has members with individual prospects (even tho the group is going on) while i don't get that vibe from exo members at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2014)

Exo is more visually pleasing and 95% of exo comments are pairings so really exo is feeding some boy love fantasies to their fans. Suju had the Eunhae stuff but not much outside of that.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2014)

> [FAN TO ZICO] Oppa Thank you Thank you so much..Please take care wherever you goㅎㅎ
> 
> [ZICO TO FAN] You have to stay strong.!
> 
> ...



Zico on the block


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2014)

sehun is definitely a wtf for why did he debut

the rappers at least can sing somewhat but sehun can't do either, and he doesn't stand out in dancing

either way Lay is the shit and I kind of want overdose already


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2014)

sehun is rich and got connections


also good guy Zico monica


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2014)

Sehun is apparently good looking.
At least by exotics' standards.
That's all you really need now a days.


----------



## Spica (Apr 30, 2014)

bitch please boys love is so 2006

it's man love now


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2014)

you must be reading exotic fanfiction right now to keep you up

something crazy like kris x chen


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2014)

I've said I wanted to try fanfics.

But I'm scared.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2014)

make your own

boa x narae

aww yisssssssssss


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 1, 2014)

I always felt Eunhae to be a bit overdone, didn't feel as sincere as Kihae


----------



## Noda. B (May 1, 2014)

Officially finished my second year of uni 

Just another two years to go....or well three cuz five is the new four apparently.....


----------



## Spica (May 1, 2014)

Congrats Noda~! What did you study again?




I'm almost done with my third and last year


----------



## Noda. B (May 1, 2014)

Thanks Spica (: I study Chemical Physics lol.

Wow, are three year programs normal for students in England?


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2014)

Yep. It's because you generally specialise in your last two years at school.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]x2XX3cNW4K0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (May 1, 2014)

Noda. B said:


> Thanks Spica (: I study Chemical Physics lol.
> 
> Wow, are three year programs normal for students in England?



Chemical Physics! Goddammit, a smart one. :rortfl

And yeah, 3 year BA is normal. And MA are mostly a year toO, so if I wanted to I'd be Master Tina next year. 

(Specializing, i wish, urgh)


----------



## Hustler (May 2, 2014)

Not even being biased but this version >

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqN8UvZD9DM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2014)

Soohyun from AKMU is so cute:33


----------



## NudeShroom (May 2, 2014)

so i'm watching tina draw and she's mad cuz i'm pointing out her subject looks like Ren


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 3, 2014)

nose too small


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2014)

AKMU is perfection guys. All their music has so many different meanings, I feel like a non-korean speaker I can't pick up on them all but I enjoy it. Give Love MV is really solid. Adding Melted and 200%, they've had the best mvs this year by a mile. The other Kpop acts need to look and learn.


----------



## Hustler (May 3, 2014)

They're great. 

Even though YG is a tool, I appreciate him for having the faith to let them compose their own shit.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2014)

I like 15& song too. If only Jyp gave Miss A good songs now.


----------



## Hustler (May 3, 2014)

Also I agree Soohyun is such a cutie.

I want a sister like that.


----------



## The World (May 3, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> AKMU is perfection guys. All their music has so many different meanings, I feel like a non-korean speaker I can't pick up on them all but I enjoy it. Give Love MV is really solid. Adding Melted and 200%, they've had the best mvs this year by a mile. The other Kpop acts need to look and learn.



yea

 they need to look and learn how to bow down to Akmu


----------



## The World (May 3, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Also I agree Soohyun is such a cutie.
> 
> I want a sister like that.



Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeealy leo???


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2014)

I meant cute in a platonic way man, I ain't that thirsty


----------



## The World (May 3, 2014)

I have to agree with Enno now

2014 starting out strong


----------



## The World (May 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7QdH1nOMEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 3, 2014)

The World said:


> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeealy leo???


----------



## The World (May 4, 2014)

that didn't even make any sense 

leo gonna leo


----------



## The World (May 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omRLij2knRk&list=TLVe9XpCZ_a_yANFDMP3UK030YyXKB7Y5W[/YOUTUBE]

man pominnit looked so good here

wat happened to them


----------



## The World (May 5, 2014)

lol are they speaking spanish?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6ccv1Kl0e0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 5, 2014)

didn't Rania start out with 8 members?


----------



## Chloe (May 5, 2014)

Di
Saem
Joy
Jooyi
T-ae
Xia
Riko

^ Original lineup


----------



## Chloe (May 5, 2014)

Also bought this solely cause it has bae on it


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2014)

Rania is a group with seriously dodgy management. Wasn't there some scandal with one of the producers and the girls? And now a Spanish label? It looks random.


----------



## Chloe (May 5, 2014)

That scandal is the rumoured reason why Joy left.
And yeah they're with a spanish label or some shit now. Apparently they're doing filming for some spanish reality show soon, idk.

The management is so shady, which rly sucks cause I rly love Rania.


----------



## Hustler (May 5, 2014)

I always liked Joy but yeah apparently she went out with some guy who was tagging along with Teddy Riley and then shit went down 

Chlobro I always see the BB version of that but no girl groups


----------



## Chloe (May 5, 2014)

It was at the IGA in Market City. I think I got the last Sojin one.
There were heaps of Hyeri and Minha ones.


----------



## Hustler (May 5, 2014)

Ah, I always see BB in the local Asian stores. I'd collect all the Eunji and Ara ones if they had it tbh.

Sorry about the games Cara, have no experience playing AD games


----------



## The World (May 5, 2014)

Chloe said:


> Also bought this solely cause it has bae on it



this could never quench my thirst chloe!

I need the real thing!


----------



## The World (May 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoJ8s90NLc4&list=TLtjKmDA7CWHBmo45-5zX84nvMgXNJeju5[/YOUTUBE]

man Ariana could really learn from kpop stars on how to wink

that was one of the most awkward winks I've ever seen


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Ah, I always see BB in the local Asian stores. I'd collect all the Eunji and Ara ones if they had it tbh.
> 
> Sorry about the games Cara, have no experience playing AD games



lmao to be fair the second one was fucked simply because that ursa was dumb as hell


----------



## Sansa (May 5, 2014)

Dat Sojin drink pls


----------



## Austin (May 5, 2014)

Guys my biggest question is 

WHERE THE FUCK IS MY LC9


----------



## The World (May 5, 2014)

Austin said:


> Guys my biggest question is
> 
> WHERE THE FUCK IS MY LC9



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acpeRv_AR00[/YOUTUBE]

good cover


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 6, 2014)

Austin I thought we both concluded LC9 was finished


----------



## Sansa (May 6, 2014)

GG


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 6, 2014)

The most astonishing thing about that chart is Troublemaker netting 14 music show wins


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2014)

Surprised Big Bang is not in the least active groups and Sistar is


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2014)

they didnt count sistar19 and their solos soooo.

honestly sistar should be on most active instead

also apparently LC9 is that rumor mill group thing akp posted i cant remb what about some member being sued by an ex trainee


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MjXHE2foamc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (May 6, 2014)

Actually like it, the korean version anyway.

The MV was awful tho.


----------



## Austin (May 6, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> Austin I thought we both concluded LC9 was finished



I can't accept this, where is my Carlos


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2014)

Not my type of song

I heard the album is decent, will give it a listen later


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 7, 2014)

Austin said:


> I can't accept this, where is my Carlos


 did you mean based Rasa?


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2014)

Tina             .


----------



## Austin (May 7, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> did you mean based Rasa?



King is the most based lets be honest


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2014)

Sasori said:


> Tina             .



she's probably not checking the thread for a while since she's in london


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2014)

I'm defo gonna get into Exo now.

Chanyeol is killing me on roommate 

Watch me become a sasaeng in a week


----------



## Austin (May 7, 2014)

i hate chanyeol

tao is way better tbh


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2014)

I follow Tao on instagram


----------



## Austin (May 7, 2014)

Yo tao is legit retarded


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2014)

lmao

How so?


----------



## The World (May 7, 2014)

He look like he stoned half the time with the most blank expression on his face

mouth drooping like he on LSD


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2014)

I thought his long hair or short hair post was funny


----------



## Chloe (May 7, 2014)

Tao and Chen the besto


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2014)

I disagree with you being mean to others for fun.

You're a softie Chloieee


----------



## Austin (May 7, 2014)

Chloe said:


> Tao and Chen the besto



d.o the best end of fucking story


----------



## Chloe (May 7, 2014)

Romy rly likes D.O


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2014)

Se Ho was ringing the doorbell non stop and Chanyeol is just running in circles wondering what to do and asks if he should just stay still to himself


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2014)

tao is super freaking unique

never know what to expect with that kid


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2014)

Who do you think the idol with the best fashion sense is?


----------



## The World (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2014)

So much Exo

G.o.d is slaying the charts right now, the song is


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 8, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXrcNXObJRo[/youtube]

enno you didnt lie when you said god >>>>> shinhwa


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 8, 2014)

slay cant wait
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_wYektXSTw[/youtube]


----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2014)

Hyosung's teaser actually sounds good, hope the song is not completely different.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2014)

G.O.D are really good RA. Shinwha's recent stuff is good but they used to be pretty basic originally. I wonder how long it'll take for Exo stans to come after them.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 8, 2014)

daily dose of cute:

[YOUTUBE]lBRnoPimqe8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (May 8, 2014)

Growl is so fucking good

If it wasn't for exotics, I would've started listening to Exo a lot sooner


----------



## Sansa (May 8, 2014)

Who saw Tao's new ig video lul


----------



## Austin (May 9, 2014)

i told u exo songs were legit a long time ago nig


----------



## Sansa (May 9, 2014)

I was blinded by ignorance


----------



## The World (May 9, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> daily dose of cute:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lBRnoPimqe8[/YOUTUBE]



2 cute

crayon pop has finally left their mark on the world


----------



## Sansa (May 9, 2014)

So Ga In is dating


----------



## Sansa (May 9, 2014)

Tao is def. a junkie


----------



## Austin (May 9, 2014)

Fuck you, I don't want it now.


----------



## Sansa (May 9, 2014)

**


----------



## Naisutime (May 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yJ3qZYFC8g[/YOUTUBE]

Since no one posted this.

Good song, but the MV is atrocious.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVZIPhq1HlM[/YOUTUBE]

Leo 

they all look/sound so beautiful 

only chorong sang like shit


----------



## The World (May 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7WY3Wycpwo[/YOUTUBE]

Bohyung still so underrated


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx2PQ9cHOXY[/YOUTUBE]
The fuck is this teaser

G.NA is over after this comeback.


----------



## Spica (May 11, 2014)

G.NA has really fallen.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2014)

does she get off by having her stalker uncle fans sniff her panties?


----------



## The World (May 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHFJjMp7BMk[/YOUTUBE]

they did so well for the children of the ferry accident 

only Haeryung sounded like shit 

Dahye don't cry


----------



## The World (May 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PloIrFlzstw[/YOUTUBE]

they making the little girls smile 

haven't seen them in awhile


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2014)

The girl from Bestie could pass for Seungyeon's sister


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVZIPhq1HlM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Leo
> 
> ...



Leave Rong mama alone 

But yeah I liked it


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 11, 2014)

lol at g.na using the word secret in her title to get the extra media searches when people search secret hyosung solo.

how sad tho, her career was supposed to be like ailee's before it suddenly came crashing


----------



## Sansa (May 11, 2014)

Who knew I'd actually like Exo this much 
I feel a bit embarrassed for constantly shit talking them for 2 years.

Hyosung's MV teaser was


----------



## The World (May 11, 2014)

nah it's still fun

cause who gives a fuc really


----------



## Sansa (May 11, 2014)

This sasaeng called Luhan at the airport so he took his phone and showed the number to the cameras and she hung up so fast 

TTS comeback soonish


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2014)

Kara adding 2 more members


----------



## The World (May 11, 2014)

how long can gyuri carry this group on her back?


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2014)

Hope one of the new members can sing her ass off


----------



## The World (May 11, 2014)

man CL and G-Dragon know so many foreign celebs


----------



## Sansa (May 11, 2014)

The World said:


> how long can gyuri carry this group on her back?



Isn't Seungyeon a better singer than Gyuri?


----------



## The World (May 11, 2014)

yeah she's the main vocal

but gyuri da leader yo


----------



## Sansa (May 11, 2014)

Oh that's what you meant lol

I'm still sad about Kara breaking up though


----------



## The World (May 11, 2014)

I miss fany eyesmile


----------



## Sansa (May 11, 2014)

It belongs to Nickhun now


----------



## The World (May 11, 2014)

don't remind me


----------



## Sansa (May 11, 2014)

OVerdose is so fucking good my fucking god
I wanna learn the choreo

@World
Just do your best taeny shipper impression and pretend that he doesn't exist


----------



## Austin (May 11, 2014)

Rip warudo


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2014)

Idiot posted pronz 

RIP


----------



## Austin (May 11, 2014)

wait really? lol


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2014)

Yeah, apparently in the "Rate the last movie you saw" thread


----------



## NudeShroom (May 11, 2014)

^he posted some lesbo porn gifs in a rating thread



Jiyeon said:


> OVerdose is so fucking good my fucking god
> I wanna learn the choreo
> 
> @World
> Just do your best taeny shipper impression and pretend that he doesn't exist



i love overdose, but i wish it followed the same set up as wolf/growl where it was both groups combined, cuz exo is stronger as 12

bacon is so uninteresting other than the fact that his name is bacon, chen needs to be doing all the awesome parts

and exo m is also outshining them on dancing, mostly because chanyeol is weak as fuck.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 11, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Isn't Seungyeon a better singer than Gyuri?



well just barely. i mean there's no point debating about whos a better singer in kara when they all arent that vocally gifted in the first place.


----------



## Sansa (May 11, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> ^he posted some lesbo porn gifs in a rating thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leave Chanyeol alone 

Xiumin tho

Omfg the Tao flip at the end I was like holy shiet


----------



## Sansa (May 12, 2014)

So looks like Kara have a new reality show


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 12, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbNqVJdHlr8[/youtube]

hot mess done right


----------



## Sansa (May 12, 2014)

is Fiddle's bias Hyosung or something?


----------



## Hustler (May 12, 2014)

Yup, he likes Hyosung, Yura and Ji Eun


----------



## Naisutime (May 12, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> is Fiddle's bias Hyosung or something?



Yeah, Klogg's #1 is Hyosung.



NudeShroom said:


> ^he posted some lesbo porn gifs in a rating thread



Is he temp'ed or perm'ed?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 12, 2014)

it's still gotta be discussed lol


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 12, 2014)

the question is how much is he willing to pay


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2014)

Nice Ava wouter

Hyosung song isn't too bad. The MV is good though


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2014)

So Stardom cancelled Evol's comeback and instead giving us a Topp Dogg comeback and some subunit made of them. Fuck you stardom.


----------



## Sansa (May 12, 2014)

Stardumb **


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2014)

Watched Roommate. It was pretty boring minus Bom being the show's saving grace.


----------



## Sansa (May 12, 2014)

It's pretty fun to watch imo

Did you watch episode 1 or 2 cause 1 was a bit slow since people were still getting there etc


----------



## Spica (May 12, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> the question is how much is he willing to pay






My dutchoppa.


----------



## Hustler (May 12, 2014)

Bommie is the best thing about it and that MMA girl is sexy. 

This show will get cancelled soon because there is no competition or missions likes IY or Family Outing. Nobody wants to watch people being harmonious with each other. 

Hong Soo Hyun is pretty, but she needs to calm her vagina.


----------



## Sansa (May 13, 2014)

Nah, Roommate isn't gonna get cancelled cause there is eventually going to be drama etc
They said there are going to be enemies on the show
And everyone wants to see their idol/celebrity bias 'date' someone on the show
Like a Korean version of Jersey Shore 

Soo Hyun is almost like a female version of Warudo (RIP)
I can see Sora being the first person to have a problem with someone

In other news:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V9eqAa3Ryo[/youtube]
First of 7 contestants for the 2 open places in Kara.


----------



## Sansa (May 13, 2014)

> Girls? Generation proves yet again that they?re the biggest girl group in the world today by reaching 1 billion views on YouTube across their various official channels. This makes the K-pop princesses not only the most-viewed Korean girl group on Youtube, but the most-viewed girl group overall, even ahead of superstars like Destiny?s Child, Spice Girls, 2NE1, AKB48, and Little Mix.



Ohh nyess **


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]aomI9IvlWiY[/YOUTUBE]

drop errything and akmu


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 14, 2014)

is bts out yet


----------



## Chloe (May 14, 2014)

Wow I'm on mobile browsing and zoomed out that looked like "is tits out yet?"


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 14, 2014)

just because I like perky tits doesn't mean I talk about them all the time
unlike cara


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 14, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0gxaqdcSmk[/youtube]


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 14, 2014)

thats not bts


----------



## Naisutime (May 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w7n53oe-1A[/YOUTUBE]

This "hype" or whatever it's supposed to be just ain't working out.

Where's the singing?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdep8srF-w8[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty good and Yura<3


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 14, 2014)

eh dsp might as well just debut baby kara as a new group lol


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2014)

E-young is just too good for Kpop. How pathetic is it that a musically talented girl never gets to show it off in a music group

I wanna say she should have instead gone for FNC and end up in AOA but then the group sub unit barely ever promotes.


----------



## Austin (May 14, 2014)

wouter bts isnt promoting this song i dont think


----------



## Spica (May 14, 2014)

they give baby kara more spotlight than rainbow


----------



## Naisutime (May 14, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> eh dsp might as well just debut baby kara as a new group lol




DSP can't even juggle Kara and Lainbow, a baby kara group would be disbanded within a year.


----------



## Hustler (May 14, 2014)

Everyone just forgot about Puretty or whatever their name is? lol


----------



## Chloe (May 14, 2014)

I DIDNT FORGET THEM

DSP DID


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2014)

Apparently Kris filed a lawsuit against SM

Shits going dooooown


----------



## Naisutime (May 15, 2014)

If legit, this gif is the most appropriate I can think of.


----------



## Austin (May 15, 2014)

ya and sm tried to cover up and got caught


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 15, 2014)

whats the lawsuit about


----------



## Austin (May 15, 2014)

there isnt a story thats credible yet, just a shit load of rumors


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 15, 2014)

we haven't had a good scandal in a while


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (May 15, 2014)

DO IT DO IT DO IT


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2014)

I guess things at Sm still didn't change. Fly free Kris.


----------



## Spica (May 15, 2014)

Really annoyed at the netizen comments on there being issues because he's Chinese...


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2014)

lol i saw that too

netizens are shitting all over him because he's chinese



> 1. [+174, -37] He's the least talented member in EXO. Can't sing or dance, not exceptional in anything compared to his other members. I never liked him. I hated how he always acted like it was definite that Suho or Chanyeol took care of him instead of being grateful for it. Fans and SM generously let go of the time he disappeared and now he's up and doing this again? SM, let him go. And sue him for compensation. He's ruining EXO's image and backstabbing the members.



maybe second least talented

but sehun is literally the worst rapper and hasn't sang like once


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 15, 2014)

E
X         
O


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 15, 2014)

yaaaaaaaaas less than two yaers and exo have a humongous scandal and a few days before concert too.

work work work
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYAy1YyWfTs[/youtube]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 15, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Everyone just forgot about Puretty or whatever their name is? lol



oh they disbanded predebut fyi


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> oh they disbanded predebut fyi



 Seriously?

I thought they released one flop song and disappeared

And wut?



> [+120, -18] Gotta give it to the lack of work ethic with the Chinese.
> 
> [+191, -12] I'm not an EXO fan but I think this shows a bigger problem with Chinese kids. How can he do this to his members in the middle of promotions?
> 
> [+718, -108] I don't like SM but this proves why you shouldn't train Chinese stars. He's backstabbing the company exactly like Hangeng did. The Chinese do not know who it was that made them whot hey are right now. Soo Man-ah, just kick him out of the country!


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2014)

But...but...

Na eureureong eureureong eureureong dae


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 15, 2014)

i think they released a japanese song? idk.

so far the first baby kara girl looks good but the other two seem basic.


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2014)

DSP are probably going to just take 2 members from the 7 and debut the other 5 as a group on their own.

Someone probably already said this, but idk.


Can we start a witch hunt for the person who said this to moon ^


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2014)

Oh so Chinese are lazy and Japanese are scum but you don't mind going to China and Japan and take their money. never change Korea. Rme.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2014)

Also it's always funny to see the tired arguments against slave contract. But he should be grateful!!!1111 Ugh.


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2014)

People are attacking Nana on her instagram and used the word natural to describe Bom


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2014)

THe fans are so scared Nana will steal their men. They shouldn't worry though, Nana can do better.


----------



## Austin (May 15, 2014)

got7 comeback in june 

will be legit


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Also it's always funny to see the tired arguments against slave contract. But he should be grateful!!!1111 Ugh.



pretty much this

i don't get why people aren't tying this to SM's past treatment of their staff



Ennoea said:


> THe fans are so scared Nana will steal their men. They shouldn't worry though, Nana can do better.


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2014)

Oooh girl


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (May 15, 2014)

Kris is still in Beijing, I'll go visit him and ask him what's up.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2014)

good call aids

take one for the team


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eynBBB1eb_w#t=99[/youtube]
new vocal group
they look kinda old tho


Ramen gonna be the first reporter for the thread's upcoming news site.
We'll rival Soompi soon


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2014)

Exotics forever going above and fucking beyond


----------



## Chloe (May 16, 2014)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> Kris is still in Beijing, I'll go visit him and ask him what's up.


Reporter Aiden fresh on scene.


----------



## Hustler (May 16, 2014)

Mc Mong is coming back to the entertainment industry


----------



## Sansa (May 16, 2014)

So Hwayoung did her first thing in like 2 years and T-ara fans just attack the girl and say she's a bitch etc.

Idek, they're blaming her for T-ara's drop in popularity but the ones to blame are the members and netizens.
Netizens for taking things too far as usual, and T-ara members for not being weary of how netizens like to create problems.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2014)

T-ara stans hardly liked her, though tbh most people ignored her until the scandal and then began to see the light lol.


----------



## Sansa (May 16, 2014)

They're saying she faked getting bullied and all kinds of shit.

In Exo news, Kris might have a heart infection that SM ignored so he decided to file a lawsuit.


----------



## lucky (May 16, 2014)

I wish i had fans like that


----------



## Hustler (May 16, 2014)

I'd do that for you


----------



## Austin (May 16, 2014)

I'd do it for Wouter.


----------



## Sansa (May 16, 2014)

> EXO-K placed second on Billboard's World Albums Chart with their 2nd mini album 'Overdose'. EXO-K's version also ranked #129 on the Billboard 200 and #1 on Billboard's Heatseekers Albums Chart.
> 
> Although EXO-M didn't enter the Billboard 200, they still ranked at #5 on the World Albums Chart and #8 on the Heatseekers Albums Chart. According to Billboard, EXO-K also boasts the highest chart position on the Billboard 200 for a male K-pop artist at #129.
> 
> Congrats, EXO and their fans!



**


----------



## Sansa (May 16, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dhMUDl5CK8&list=TLGyNYbZlP5xiTHn_L8LSi1G-dkJA9GBnJ[/youtube]


----------



## Chloe (May 16, 2014)

Austin said:


> I'd do it for Wouter.


I'd let Austin die.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2014)

linking to perfect sera and not linking ice ice baby

[YOUTUBE]578GHJij7No[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (May 16, 2014)

I laughed at that too much.
She's too much of a qt


----------



## Naisutime (May 16, 2014)

I'll jump on the RyuTube train.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH12t0RfphE#t=73[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 17, 2014)

lol she could do better? i mean this is just going by status and not personality.

she's a nugu in a company and hasn't had a comeback in 2-3 years. that guy's an olympian. if anything she's dating up and prolly someone who could buy out her contract and let her lead a normal life since brave girls are clearly over.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 17, 2014)

>he's not a flower boy so he's shit
lolgrowup.wav


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2014)

Apparently another group is preparing for a lawsuit and people are speculating its BAP.



> It looks like Korean music industry will be swept in another lawsuit.
> 
> New Hallyu-dols, group A, is currently preparing for a lawsuit for their contract termination. The members have spent more than $10,000 and even hired a lawyer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 17, 2014)

if they sue they're dumb tbh because it's very true that the investment in them is much higher than most boy groups on their level and their MVs are mad expensive compared to Secret's...


----------



## Sansa (May 17, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> >he's not a flower boy so he's shit
> lolgrowup.wav



You don't have to be a flower boy to look good.

The guy looks like a generic sims character.


----------



## Sansa (May 17, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol she could do better? i mean this is just going by status and not personality.
> 
> she's a nugu in a company and hasn't had a comeback in 2-3 years. that guy's an olympian. if anything she's dating up and prolly someone who could buy out her contract and let her lead a normal life since brave girls are clearly over.



I mean, if she's dating him for status and money then fine, whatever.
It's hard out there, especially for an idol who's in a nugu group.
Idk what Brave ent. thought they were doing by having a girl group but producing hits for everyone but their own group.

But just looks wise, she could do so much better.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2014)

It's probably BAP. They've been working non stop since debut and I doubt they've been paid anything.


----------



## koguryo (May 17, 2014)

Shit.... Park Tae-Hwan is an Olympic gold medalist, he can do better.


----------



## Austin (May 17, 2014)

i would say bap or vixx


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 18, 2014)

Vixx seems more realistic, BAP would cause way more drama though

go away kris nobody cares about your silly contract termination any more


----------



## Austin (May 18, 2014)

Vixx feels more reasonable to me too, TS seems to solid for this bullshit. Jellyfish would totally do this though.


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2014)

> The company says that they're not paying them yet because a lot of money was used for the promotions



Do Vixx even get promoted that heavily?


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2014)

Last year they were promoted quite a bit.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2014)

Lol I love how quickly Exo fandom turned against Kris.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2014)

i give up trying to understand it


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2014)

SM doe, 3rd time someone sues them and people are still backing them up

How do they breed such a fanbase?


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2014)

Each time it goes the same way. With JYJ it was the underworld gangsters who were pulling the strings and now it's Chinese web giants taking down SM. CONSPIRACY!!


----------



## Austin (May 18, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Do Vixx even get promoted that heavily?



Yes

They hit it big with Hyde

Also I saw them in Texas so that means they had to be popular enough to come to this shit state


----------



## Austin (May 18, 2014)

nvm not vixx they have a comeback


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2014)

So Austin

will you be able to live for the year that BAP is gone with their lawsuit


----------



## Sansa (May 18, 2014)

Waiting for 9 homos come back


----------



## Austin (May 18, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> So Austin
> 
> will you be able to live for the year that BAP is gone with their lawsuit



source or you're lying


----------



## koguryo (May 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsryIdESyCE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrlUEkMCm2Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYV67bXUX4g&noredirect=1[/YOUTUBE]




How do these make you feel?


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 19, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Waiting for 9 homos come back


 7 homos
they got rid of their remaining fodder


----------



## Chloe (May 19, 2014)

DONT SPEAK ILL OF EUNJI AND ERIN WOUTER


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 19, 2014)

IMPLYING THEY WEREN'T FODDER

wait didn't eunji and sam leave
erin isn't fodder


----------



## Chloe (May 19, 2014)

woops

They're a dynamic duo and I got mixed up


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 19, 2014)

I was about to say
Erin's my main bitch
how dare she leave


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 19, 2014)

sem isn't fodder smh their only variety STAR who took up 80% of the airtime
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY1cKH8V5FU[/youtube]

minha is the true fodder.

(i would say sungah too but i would get killed by cara & she & erin were the only ones that werent awful in variety)

acc they can take hyemi too bc even tho she sings well and i think shes v qt shes rly bad on stage.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2014)

sungah is pretty foddery atm haha

but she has some potential as a singer, minha is definitely lowest tier fodder in the group 

i actually really liked sem's voice, she was pretty awesome in Glue


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 19, 2014)

>trash talking muh angel minha

peasants every one of you

sera minha kyungri erin, thats my main 4
touch any one of these and you die


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 19, 2014)

pls shes clearly fodder.

sem moon erin top three tbh

yeah i really liked sem before they started gaining traction, like back in news/ticket she easily was the best performer on stage (sucks that she left but i think if she tried she could probably be part of the vocal line). kyungri really only stepped up from dolls on.

sera is so weird to me. she's got a likeable spunk in her watching that 9m documentary, but so boring to me outside of it. I do see her appeal though but I don't think she's the best singer/performer like they claim. she's just very passionate for her dream compared to some of the others. i'm always conflicted whether i like her or just find her meh.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 19, 2014)

well yes she's fodder but she's retardedly pretty so she gets away with it
moon lacks confidence and is overall rather boring, way more than sera who actually puts in the effort.
Kyungri's legs ftw


----------



## Spica (May 19, 2014)

Kyungri, Sera and Moon have so much presence. Erin and Minha is like just there.

Sungah sticks out cuz gurl doesn't know how to be natural in front of a camera.


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2014)

9muses lost their variety queen in Sem.
Like, she destroyed variety shows.

Moon isn't boring wut
Crazy cat lady always makes her presence known

I would be okay with just Eunji leaving, cause even tho I love that smiling angel, she's not a very good rapper.
She's just Erin's hypeman (hypewoman?)

But Sem legit has vocal talent, and Minha isn't that great of a singer so they're going to start leaving everything up to Kyung/Sera or make Sungah start singing (lol)


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2014)

Minzy having a seizure for dramatic effect


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 19, 2014)

moon i think is just striking for me. i like her vocal tone more than sera's (as well as her look), which is why i prefer her. 

it's sad how hyemi gets no chops tho, she clearly has the best voice (imo at least) but she's a flop in lives.

i think the 4 vocalists are fine, it works bc there's so many members but individually they aren't very strong.


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2014)

When you have 9 members some people are bound to have a life of 15 second clips.

Poor Sooyoung gets her make up done early in the morning when Soshi comeback to sing 8 words


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2014)

Ugh Nine Muses were perfect. The company really screwed it up. 

Sera is queen of everything. She's so gorgeous that idc if she doesn't even sing tbh.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2014)

So Aoa have really killed it with Miniskirt. If Fnc can manage them well then i see them doing well. I have to say Fnc is a pretty good company in that most of their acts do well and without a big fanbase. I wonder what kind of comeback they'll get.


----------



## Spica (May 19, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> moon i think is just striking for me. i like her vocal tone more than sera's (as well as her look), which is why i prefer her.



omg, she's got the dark voice i like


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2014)

So Taeyeon said bye bye bitches in her IG update

My life is complete


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2014)

So Jessica isn't a typical asian. nice to know.


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2014)

What're you talking about?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2014)

well i'm lost


----------



## Austin (May 19, 2014)

i'm      austin


----------



## Sansa (May 20, 2014)

Jessica said she didn't want people to write her off as typical Asians and made a reference to Americans thinking of all asians as having monolids.

Now people are trying to say she's calling Asians with monolids ugly and other stupid stuff.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 20, 2014)

but they are


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 20, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> So Aoa have really killed it with Miniskirt. If Fnc can manage them well then i see them doing well. I have to say Fnc is a pretty good company in that most of their acts do well and without a big fanbase. I wonder what kind of comeback they'll get.



The weird thing is they might fizzle out like juniel. Miniskirt was a strong song but I feel like aside from Choa, the members individually don't really stand out so it'll be hard to gain a fandom


----------



## Spica (May 20, 2014)

jessica says a lot of things so calm yo tits


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 20, 2014)

I refuse to believe thats what she actually said


----------



## Spica (May 20, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> I refuse to believe thats what she actually said



she's not a typical asian, so keep an open mind oppa


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 20, 2014)

YES ORANGE CARASLAYMEL
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ySmSvKH8bw[/youtube]


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2014)

Spica said:


> jessica says a lot of things so calm yo tits



What about a cactus?


----------



## Spica (May 20, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> What about a cactus?



With courage and belief in yourself, anything is possible.


----------



## Austin (May 20, 2014)

Don't listen to Teener, she doesn't even know what a dildo is.


----------



## Chloe (May 20, 2014)

I saw a miku cosplayer use a leek with a condom once


----------



## Austin (May 20, 2014)

Link     pls


----------



## Chloe (May 20, 2014)

Fuck this was like 2 years ago.

Gimme a sec


----------



## Austin (May 20, 2014)

pls n   ty


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2014)

Spica said:


> With courage and belief in yourself, anything is possible.





Austin said:


> Don't listen to Teener, she doesn't even know what a dildo is.





Chloe said:


> I saw a miku cosplayer use a leek with a condom once



sometimes i wonder why i spend my internet time with you people

and then i realize i love you guys for this weird shit


----------



## Austin (May 20, 2014)

pls cara 

u wnt tha d


----------



## Chloe (May 20, 2014)

Sent it to you


----------



## Sansa (May 20, 2014)

Same plserino


----------



## Chloe (May 20, 2014)

Get the link from Austin. Cbf finding it again.


----------



## Austin (May 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]L7kaScuQ0KM[/YOUTUBE]

infinite never disappoints :3


----------



## Sansa (May 21, 2014)

Bom like dong wook. 
Where da link @ yung austy


----------



## Austin (May 21, 2014)

check ur cp


----------



## koguryo (May 21, 2014)

It all makes sense now.  The Shaun Evaristo workshop I went to in Seoul, Amber being there, it being so close to SM, all of the boys there.  It was EXO.

I also think I saw 2am/2pm before they debuted in 2008 when I was walking around Seoul


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 21, 2014)

inpinite revisiting their 2011 sound?
I approve

their sync rate seems to have been lost though

edit: okay I really like this
got that easy on the ears pop sound
so you can just
listen forever

and I keep hitting repeat peat peat peat peat


----------



## Spica (May 21, 2014)

Jessica and Krystal be getting their own reality show?!


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2014)

> Jessica and Krystal be getting their own reality show?!



It's because they're not typical. Special snowflake asians


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 21, 2014)

Spica said:


> Jessica and Krystal be getting their own reality show?!



supposedly sm is gonna debut them as a unit too, people were saying their mv was filmed


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2014)

...i honestly love the idea of jung sisters

but my god can we all be happy that kris will no longer ever rap on their tracks

no more two seaters

also bittersweet

zico is rapping at a fans funeral who died on the sewol ferry

edit: not AT the funeral, but he attends the funeral and raps for her at a concert (as tribute)


----------



## Austin (May 21, 2014)

Kris wasn't as useless as Sehun though, can't we get rid of that kid too.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2014)

it would balance out the groups


----------



## Austin (May 21, 2014)

sehun looks too good, it's why he's there in the first place


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2014)

Austin said:


> sehun looks too good, it's why he's there in the first place



Sehun doesn't look good imo



Rain's Angel said:


> supposedly sm is gonna debut them as a unit too, people were saying their mv was filmed





Jung sis show so soon


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2014)

Austin said:


> sehun looks too good, it's why he's there in the first place



That dude is so plastic.


----------



## Austin (May 22, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Sehun doesn't look good imo



i don't think he does either but girls do


----------



## Spica (May 22, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> but my god can we all be happy that kris will no longer ever rap on their tracks
> 
> no more two seaters



BABY DONT SAY NO


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2014)

> Super Junior-M win 'Most Influential Group of the Year'


 **


----------



## Austin (May 23, 2014)

wut

swing flopped i think


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2014)

It's not eve August yet either.

*confusion intensifies*


----------



## Austin (May 23, 2014)

If I had to pick the most influential artist of the year I would say BTS, because they made Kpop-Hip-hop badass.


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2014)

Ak Mu or IU imo


----------



## dummy plug (May 24, 2014)

anyone knows the video these came from?


----------



## Austin (May 24, 2014)

I don't think anyone in here follows T-ara, Pluggy.


----------



## Spica (May 24, 2014)

Can we talk about what a strong, independent woman who don't need no man Jaekyung is?


----------



## Chloe (May 24, 2014)

That's my girl!!


----------



## Spica (May 24, 2014)

I'm just updating myself on AsianJunkie and found this in the comments 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSD-izc4ck4#t=20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (May 24, 2014)

Also, finally got the time to look at Hyosung's MV and song and I prob already told Cara but I think the song is very Europop. Sounds like something that we get around summer from Mediterranean countries or East-Europe.


----------



## dummy plug (May 24, 2014)

Austin said:


> I don't think anyone in here follows T-ara, *p*luggy.



im quite desperate


----------



## Naisutime (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (May 25, 2014)

Wait, is that a Dota website?

I'd take two Yaana's thanks


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT7qyfP8EqM[/YOUTUBE]
Sprite chusaeyo~


----------



## Naisutime (May 25, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Wait, is that a Dota website?
> 
> I'd take two Yaana's thanks



It's Teamliquid dude, y u dun kno it?


----------



## Austin (May 25, 2014)

I know team liquidhearth


----------



## Hustler (May 25, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> It's Teamliquid dude, y u dun kno it?



Because Murrica's only hope


----------



## Spica (May 25, 2014)




----------



## NudeShroom (May 25, 2014)

^don't b judgin

i'll tell them about you and kfc


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 26, 2014)

dat time tina turned into a black man


----------



## Spica (May 26, 2014)

welp ukip won the damn european elections


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 26, 2014)

less politics
more talk about how perfect L is


----------



## Spica (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2014)

Well at Ukip winning. But then the other political parties have been asking for it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIfoNcm8Psw[/YOUTUBE]
Boy group releases have been fairly forgettable (minus maybe BTS) but this is decent enough.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2014)

Hyosung is rising up the charts, RA will be pleased. Seems like even against crazy competition she's surviving.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 26, 2014)

>says boygroup releases have been forgettable right after Infinite came back better than they have in ages
>posts a forgettable song in the same post

I'll just be laughing at you from over here


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2014)

Still meh on Infinite's song. It's no chaser. Hoping the lives change that.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 26, 2014)

i've only got ariana grande stuck in my head


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 26, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> i've only got ariana grande stuck in my head



ONE LAST PROBLEM WITHOUT YOU.

i do hate the whole trend of using a beat drop/instrument as a chorus tho but it works in problem


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2014)

Exo's My lady is so good 

And I'm glad to see Hyosung holding her own as a solo artist, the song is pretty good.

Haven't heard Jiyeon's solo yet though.


----------



## Austin (May 26, 2014)

they let hyuk sing too much in this song, it ruined it


----------



## NudeShroom (May 27, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> ONE LAST PROBLEM WITHOUT YOU.
> 
> i do hate the whole trend of using a beat drop/instrument as a chorus tho but it works in problem



i have not closed the video since my friend linked it to me like 3 days ago

i swear i've heard it like 50 times

i'm honestly scared hahaha


----------



## Sansa (May 27, 2014)

So Wheesung basically said money over bitches and people are calling him gay


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> i have not closed the video since my friend linked it to me like 3 days ago
> 
> i swear i've heard it like 50 times
> 
> i'm honestly scared hahaha



New crush??



I don't blame you, I think she's gorgeous and has a fantastic voice to boot


----------



## Austin (May 27, 2014)

Kappa


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2014)

You're supposed to post biblethump mo'fucka


----------



## Austin (May 27, 2014)

But on league streams people only spam Kappa


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2014)

LEAGUE??????????????????

OT: Taeyang comeback


----------



## Spica (May 27, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Exo's My lady is so good













Jiyeon said:


> And I'm glad to see Hyosung holding her own as a solo artist, the song is pretty good.



Gawsh still replaying Good Night Kiss


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2014)

I like Jiyeon's song better than Hyosung's tbh


----------



## Spica (May 27, 2014)

I think Jiyeon's really pretty but song is boring.......


----------



## NudeShroom (May 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]meP-sctmTZ0[/YOUTUBE]

hail minzy


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 27, 2014)

Hustler said:


> I like Jiyeon's song better than Hyosung's tbh



I thought Jiyeon's would be better but the song never climaxes and they teased the best part of the song (never ever never ever) for a month so overall a disappointment.

I did like one of her non title tracks but Hyosung's single is more solid in establishing her identity as a solo artist.

Either way, Jiyeon and Hyomin solos are only to placate people before Eunjung drops hers anyway


----------



## Jonghyun (May 28, 2014)

Hello people, random user snooping :33


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2014)

I forgot Hyomin was getting a Solo debut too


----------



## Hustler (May 28, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> I thought Jiyeon's would be better but the song never climaxes and they teased the best part of the song (never ever never ever) for a month so overall a disappointment.
> 
> I did like one of her non title tracks but Hyosung's single is more solid in establishing her identity as a solo artist.
> 
> Either way, Jiyeon and Hyomin solos are only to placate people before Eunjung drops hers anyway



I liked the overall sound of Jiyeon's. Both weren't great either way.

I'd rather another queen Ji Eun solo tbh.

It still baffles me how she's never rated as one of the prettiest in K-pop. I find her million times more gorgeous than Suzy.


----------



## Spica (May 28, 2014)

HiroChan said:


> Hello people, random user snooping :33



Allo. :3



Hustler said:


> I'd rather another queen Ji Eun solo tbh.
> 
> It still baffles me how she's never rated as one of the prettiest in K-pop. I find her million times more gorgeous than Suzy.



Ehhh, she's above average but really plainnnnnn. You don't even need to like Suzy to see why she stands out more than Ji Eun....


----------



## Naisutime (May 28, 2014)

Don't see the hype around Suzy either, she has some good angles, but I don't see what's special about her. 

It could just be me since I don't see what's so special about Yoona either.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2014)

tbh suzy is actually really plain, just that jyp has managed and crafted her image/career well.


----------



## Austin (May 29, 2014)

RA what do you think of the new TS girl?


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2014)

Suzy has the innocent/cute charm to her. She's not unique but Korea likes her look alot obviously.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2014)

Austin said:


> RA what do you think of the new TS girl?



No opinion/dont care.

I don't company stan lmao


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2014)

So Yura is going to be on WGM


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2014)

Funny thing is Yura has a few lesbian rumours about her floating around. And now she's on WGM


----------



## Austin (May 29, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> No opinion/dont care.
> 
> I don't company stan lmao



Didn't say you did, just wondered


----------



## Naisutime (May 29, 2014)

Minra OTP



*Spoiler*: __ 








Anyway

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUE8_YZhmt0#t=120[/YOUTUBE]

Younha cleansing my ears after listening to this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqbXx4pHu-k#t=59[/YOUTUBE]

Gave up at 1:13.


----------



## KaiserPhoenix (May 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]XCwD4reS-pc[/YOUTUBE]

how can anyone not like suzy after watching the first 17 secs


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2014)

At least she wasn't another Sica/Fany


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2014)

> South Korea’s annual gay pride parade, 2014 Korea Queer Festival,


I thought Korea was the most homophobic but still the most homosexual country on earth


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 30, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Minra OTP
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 muh bbs 

ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2014)

so busker busker has disbanded it seems?


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 30, 2014)

thats okay

any specific reason?


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2014)

They've had problems for a while now. Two of the members wanted out after their first album and it caused alot of problems. But really the main singer wrote and composed all the music anyway so he's gonna start his own group.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 30, 2014)

Yeah fair enough then


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2014)

No one can ever say to Soyou "do you even lift?" because she can dead lift 50Kg.


----------



## Spica (May 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> They've had problems for a while now. Two of the members wanted out after their first album and it caused alot of problems. But really the main singer wrote and composed all the music anyway so he's gonna start his own group.



Wasn't the main guy the one with personality issues or something?


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2014)

Spica said:


> Wasn't the main guy the one with personality issues or something?



Oh he's an egotistical dick who knocked up an actress he was seeing. But he sure can sing.


----------



## Sansa (May 30, 2014)

New girl group smile.g

They're all so qt

But that concept


----------



## Chloe (May 30, 2014)

I liked the voice tone of the short blonde haired one.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Funny thing is Yura has a few lesbian rumours about her floating around. And now she's on WGM



i just realized what you said 

i'm clearly late

but god MY THEORY IS TOO ACCURATE


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2014)

Based


----------



## Sansa (May 30, 2014)

G-Dragon forever taking everyone's women.


----------



## Naisutime (May 30, 2014)

These Link removed converted me to Lime'ism.


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2014)

She actually looks really good with long hair


----------



## Naisutime (May 30, 2014)

Indeed, I was surprised to the point where I thought "Who dafuq is dat?" before I saw the name on the reddit thread.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 31, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> New girl group smile.g
> 
> They're all so qt
> 
> But that concept


absolutely atrocious mv and concept and song
and just everything

jesus christ

in other words


I didn't know there was a hot member in Ukiss


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Indeed, I was surprised to the point where I thought "Who dafuq is dat?" before I saw the name on the reddit thread.



If only Ara didn't exist


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2014)

> Block B's Kyung, Zico, P.O, and Taeil were guests on the June 1st episode of 'Challenge 1000 Song'. MC Lee Hwi Jae asked Zico, "You guys don't meet up when you're not promoting, right?" Zico answered, "We meet for business. Everyone has their personal life."


**


----------



## Spica (Jun 2, 2014)

Hyomin's single is Nice Body?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2014)

Youngbae slays!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwuAPyOImoI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2014)

Listening to the album:

Intro is nice. It's not Turn it Up though (pressed about the lack of a full song)

1AM is pretty good. GOnna need a few more listens though

Stay with Me is a fucking jam.



Probably won't last though, charts are a blood bath right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol Body is some disco funk. Didn't expect that.

This isn't it is really nice. 

Love you to Death is everything.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2014)

meanwhile Ukiss releases a new song!

and it's horrible
who would've thought


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2014)

MEanwhile every ukiss fan on twitter is acting like it's the hottest shit


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 2, 2014)

can't blame them
this is the standard they've come to expect
it's like they live in some fantasy world where every single song they release isn't mediocre


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2014)

taeyang's song is nice but i can't help but always think how weird his body is when i watch


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2014)

Cara noona
I have given in

I love Sungah


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2014)

So PSY and Snoop Lion are collabing


----------



## Austin (Jun 2, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> So PSY and Snoop Lion are collabing



there have been talks of that since gentleman 

GD too


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2014)

He posted a picture with him a while ago


----------



## Austin (Jun 2, 2014)

have you seen the one of psy snoop and gd doing karaoke with random ahjummas?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2014)

link plsuu
**


----------



## Hustler (Jun 3, 2014)

Taeyang's album is just too amazing. Can't get enough of it.

It's not diverse, but every song is just beautiful.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 3, 2014)

meh taeyang. his voice is rly off in that song

well i mean ukiss was desperate enough to make this into a choreo


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 3, 2014)

such 18+
very sex


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2014)

Deserved to be banned tbh

And Ukiss are just desperate for real.
You had to stoop that low?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2014)

Cara

Is World permd?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Cara
> 
> Is World permd?



nah he'll be back in august


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2014)

Based Moderinos


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2014)

Warudo not being in the TV section means 99% less gifs of AOA


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2014)

Lol Ukiss. The song is trying to be Mblaq but idk, they're so bland.

Taeyang might finally have a hit on his hands that's he's been dying for. But with PSY's song release on the 8th, YG is gonna bury his own act.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nY6UtVwUrIE[/YOUTUBE]

jesus christ why aren't they harmonising in their actual songs


----------



## KailaMina (Jun 5, 2014)

Came in at the right time judging by that BTOB video^
Hello! I came to join you all in your discussions of kpop. My favorite groups are BTOB, CNBLUE, SHINee, Girl's Day, B1A4 and Block B amongst some others.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome Welcome

good selection of bands
did you check out Boyfriend's new song? it's actually not bad


----------



## KailaMina (Jun 5, 2014)

I have to admit that I am not that into Boyfriend (trying to avoid buying more albums), but I will check it out right now 


It's actually really good it's really catchy!


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 5, 2014)

Janus still best Boyfriend song

I tend to like bands on a promotional basis, I either like the song or I don't.
have you tried BTS? Did you like them?


----------



## KailaMina (Jun 5, 2014)

I did hear BTS, but I can't seem to get into them, their songs are too heavy for me? If that makes any sense.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 5, 2014)

nah that's quite alright, they do have an  individual sound and you either like that or you don't


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2014)

KailaMina said:


> Came in at the right time judging by that BTOB video^
> Hello! I came to join you all in your discussions of kpop. My favorite groups are BTOB, CNBLUE, SHINee, Girl's Day, B1A4 and Block B amongst some others.



No Big Bang, Apink, Hello Venus, 2ne1, Sekrit or AoA

Have fun 

Though "Very good" by Block B has been stuck in my head recently.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 5, 2014)

Hustler said:


> No Big Bang, Apink, Hello Venus, 2ne1, Sekrit or AoA.


 >girlgroups

absolutely pig in human clothing disgusting


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> >girlgroups
> 
> absolutely pig in human clothing disgusting



My heart only belongs to Pik Peng


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm probably in the minority when I say I liked Ringa Linga more than Taeyang's new song

his sweet RnB stuff just isn't to my liking
give me more trashy taeyang

Trashyang


----------



## Spica (Jun 5, 2014)

You guys know how I don't like uncatchy songs. 

Ringa Linga 4eva. Gawsh Taeyang, stop bringing dishonour to the Sun-name.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2014)

Taeyang has always been about RnB doe

Lol when he came out with Ringa Linga, people wanted him to go back to his roots, now they want more catchy stuff. Body is pretty catchy though.

I guess that's what I like about Big Bang. Each member comes out with their own stuff.

Based Seunglord slays all your peasant groups doe.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2014)

Lel at Winner stans though. I admit YG is messing with their fans, but as if you didn't know B.I and Bobby were gona shit on your favs from the start.

They're the best thing to come out of YG since GD & TOP, of course YG is gona favour them.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2014)

> Cube Entertainment expressed their intent to take legal action against the perpetrators responsible for fabricating and spreading malicious composite nude photos and rumors concerning HyunA.


Remind me which one this is?

Cause I've seen like a hundred of those of Hyuna, so why are Cube only acting now as if this is the first time?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 5, 2014)

just get winner's debut out of the way so we can get based team B


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 5, 2014)

kinda want to see that hyuna pic
I bet it's like way uninteresting


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> just get winner's debut out of the way so we can get based team B



Pretty much

They don't have a good vocalist but based Hanbin and Bobby


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 5, 2014)

Junhoe is pretty based

Team B is like Infinite
except instead of 2 good vocalists
they have 2 good rappers
still the overall synergy is pretty fantastic
and dat dancing


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2014)

I like Team A, but YG could have made one superior group.

Seungyoon, B.I, Bobby, Mino, Taehyun and Junhoe would stomp every other group IMO.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 5, 2014)

That is actually incredibly true
easily BB level right there


----------



## KailaMina (Jun 5, 2014)

Hustler said:


> No Big Bang, Apink, Hello Venus, 2ne1, Sekrit or AoA
> 
> Have fun
> 
> Though "Very good" by Block B has been stuck in my head recently.



Um sorry as far as Big Bang, APink and 2ne1 goes, I only like a few songs of those groups. Can't get into those groups. But AoA <3, I have yet to listen to Hello Venus and Sekrit. I will tell you what I think after I listen to them


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2014)

Yg wants two groups he can milk


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze6pW9rvmOQ[/YOUTUBE]



KailaMina said:


> Came in at the right time judging by that BTOB video^
> Hello! I came to join you all in your discussions of kpop. My favorite groups are BTOB, CNBLUE, SHINee, *Girl's Day*, B1A4 and Block B amongst some others.


----------



## KailaMina (Jun 6, 2014)

@Naisutime You like Girl's Day too?  


Another good song by Davichi! And the M/V <3


And now for a BTOB video >w<
[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtwqZR8Z_no[/YOUTUBE]



Guess I don't know how to work Youtube on here o.o;


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 6, 2014)

only use the last part
so in this case TtwqZR8Z_no

[YOUTUBE]TtwqZR8Z_no[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 6, 2014)

It's a damn shame about that dance break
took all the pacing out of the song


----------



## Austin (Jun 6, 2014)

Another Btob fan? Finally.

Wouter, Cara, and I were lonely at the top.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Yg wants two groups he can milk



he wants to make his own version of Exo now that he's seen how much SM has capitalized and milked it.

won't be surprised if he springs one saying theyre debuting as one or doing a unit as one in the future or something.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 6, 2014)

9 Muses comeback in July


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2014)

Yg is dumb though, all the fans of the groups are too busy fighting with each other.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 6, 2014)

what the fuck am i seeing


----------



## Chloe (Jun 6, 2014)

Based      JYP


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 7, 2014)

JYP best husbando`


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2014)

Who told him that's a good look


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 7, 2014)

leave park kun alone!


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2014)

He should be arrested for fashion terrorism

That's worse than Hyoyeon


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 7, 2014)

b-but his dimples


----------



## Chloe (Jun 7, 2014)

Dimples


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 7, 2014)

wat

[YOUTUBE]k0tkGdr0R0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2014)

She's from Rainbow right?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 7, 2014)

yeah that's hyunyoung

and don't you talk to chloe

how do you not know lainbow yet


**


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2014)

The only member whose face I can remember is Jaekyung


----------



## Chloe (Jun 7, 2014)

Yas that's the maknae hyunyoung. Her colour is yellow.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 7, 2014)

Wassup should have worn butt pads in that video


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2014)

The maknae has Cs 
Maybe Ds


----------



## Chloe (Jun 7, 2014)

No where near Ds bro trust me


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2014)

She's really pretty tho

Give me a bootcamp on lainbow pls Chloe


----------



## Chloe (Jun 7, 2014)

Later when I'm on skype k


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2014)

**


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 8, 2014)

Chloe said:


> No where near Ds bro trust me



kek
maybe if the rest of her body was normal person sized the proportions would mean she has D's
Koreans are so mini
adorable


----------



## Spica (Jun 8, 2014)

TOO CUTE.

Malaysian girl who sings about not being Korean.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79uuj5hXsOg#t=164[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]L7yn_75gc74[/YOUTUBE]

i'm actually impressed how tao pulled it off at the end


----------



## Spica (Jun 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkMNOlYcpHg&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]

Hangover is out. Soju and GD product placement everywhere, but Snoop Dogg looks like he's having an awesome time.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 8, 2014)

Why are PSY MVs so fun to watch


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2014)

Spica said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkMNOlYcpHg&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hangover is out. Soju and GD product placement everywhere, but Snoop Dogg looks like he's having an awesome time.



That was just terrible.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 8, 2014)

preet confirmed hater


----------



## Hustler (Jun 8, 2014)

That was actually pretty annoying. Thank god for Snoop.


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xwaqd5JO8M#t=12[/YOUTUBE]



Better than the vast majority of the female solo's I've heard so far this year.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't stop listening to last scene from 9muses lately


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 9, 2014)

T O DOUBLE P 
D O DOUBLE G
TOPP DOGG


----------



## Spica (Jun 9, 2014)

So Korean media thought Rihanna was promoting PSY but it was just a Navy.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 9, 2014)

Every time I hear Sekrit time, I think of Naisutime

True love pek


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2014)

PSY's song is godawful. What was so wrong with Right now type of songs that he needs to try to be overly funny. Not to mention the song is just lazy.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 9, 2014)

Going through some korean pop music. Liked a few-


*Spoiler*: _7.5/10_ 



[YOUTUBE]CSMNTV1fpvw[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _9/10_ 



[YOUTUBE]WWPSJUfIick[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _7.5/10_ 



[YOUTUBE]SWnvOKMXLHQ[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _8/10_ 



[YOUTUBE]7Qi3Mtevb2U[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _8/10_ 



[YOUTUBE]YvctZR5shzk[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _7.5/10_ 



[YOUTUBE]RF4AdoyT8p8[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _9/10_ 



[YOUTUBE]XWaIVFweyVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2014)

This guy is insane

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn9w6bwG2Zw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2014)

lol 

someone dug up some clip of kai saying fuck you and ^ (use bro) because they were talking about america (predebut video)

literally grasping at straws for drama people


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2014)

Well yeah, there's literally no Kpop rapper that hasn't said the n word at this point. Including Rap Monster.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 10, 2014)

rapmonster mah fav


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2014)

bruhhh

I'm so mad that Seohyun cut her hair


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh so Kai actually used it not in a Rap fashion (like so many misguided rappers do) but as an insult. lol he's gonna get it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2014)

koreans aren't going to give a shit haha

it's just stupid because the video is super old and he's a dumb kid who knows nothing about english


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2014)

No one is gonna really care
Zico said it on one of his songs
Some girl from Exid said it before on a variety show

It's just a word


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2014)

Nah Kai has the vagina shield that is Exo fans.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 11, 2014)

apparently exo fans reported the uploaded youtube video of it with the reason 'bullying & harassment' and managed to get it down. truly exo are suju with less talent & potentially more douche in them.

@stars, lol seobot trolling <3 its a wig


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 11, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> truly exo are suju with less talent & potentially more douche in them.


Because I'm in a productive mood I figure I might aswell draw direct member comparisons

Chen = Yesung, he's got the potential
DO = Kyuhyun, I'm in a good mood
Bacon < Ryeowook, nope
Kris < Hangeng, Kris wasn't even likeable before he left
Lay < Donghae, lol trying to beat Donghae
Chanyeol = Shindong, Chanyeol is a better rapper but can't dance
Luhan > Sungmin, Sungmin is way too avg and Luhan is pretty as fuck
Suho = Siwon, they're like the same fucking thing
Sehun / Kibum, no points for either side. Useless. Bah
Kai > Eunhyuk. Same shit but he's prettier

LESS OBVIOUS COMPARISONS
Xiumin < Heechul, old cunts, jack of all trades, Heechul is Heechul so you lose
Tao < Kangin, Tao is boring and Kangin is awesome

Suju is left with Leeteuk and gets -1 points for being a nasty pedophilic sexist piece of shit

Exo 6
Suju 8

Oh hey they really are an inferior Suju


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2014)

@RA
Omg I know
I saw her post a picture of her at the hair dresser and breathed the biggest sigh of relief


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2014)

Siwon>>Suho and I say that as someone who doesn't like either. Atleast Siwon had a persona and was likeable. Suho is a boring blob.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 11, 2014)

Siwon's persona was forced


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2014)

Well yeah all of their persona's are forced but he's got some variety skill there.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 12, 2014)

siwon's spun off some memes like shisus & has done more as a face than....suho lol.

you were too generous, kyuhyun's a variety presence and is a better singer to boot.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 12, 2014)

even being generous Suju beats Exo with ease


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2014)

Taeyang's 1AM song is so good. Seems like YG is pushing more slow tempo songs than club songs they've been doing recently.


----------



## KailaMina (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice to know that you guys dislike Exo too. I was fairly neutral towards them but some of the Exo fans make me cringe really bad. I know every fandom has its bad apples but exotics(some) scare me.

By the way do any of you know Mad Soul Child? I really love Jinsil's voice and was wondering if there is any place I could listen to more of their songs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2014)

^not so much disliked, we just moreso hope to be able to throw around controversial opinions that most fan sites would explode over

talk shit about any group you want, people will disagree but we won't threaten to kill you like the craziest of exotics 



Deputy Myself said:


> Because I'm in a productive mood I figure I might aswell draw direct member comparisons
> 
> Chen = Yesung, he's got the potential
> DO = Kyuhyun, I'm in a good mood
> ...



#hedidthemath


edit: but poor lay, i like him


----------



## Spica (Jun 12, 2014)

There are people here who like and dislike them, but we aren't the kind to send period letters to our oppar and unnir.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2014)

Lay is a better dancer than Donghae but he does look alittle lost most of the time.

Eh i don't think anyone dislikes Exo here


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2014)

AOA are coming back with a rehash of Confused/Miniskirt. Don't know if I'll like it.

But this is when i need Warudo


----------



## Hustler (Jun 12, 2014)

I miss Warudo

The guy is basically a hornier, Kpop version of Yasha. 

Based


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2014)

He's back in 2 months


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 13, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> edit: but poor lay, i like him


I know, he's one of my favs
if he'd looked like anyone else he'd have won 

edit: Unpopular opinion time
ToppDogg is the group that will save kpop


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 13, 2014)

Korean pop sucks.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 13, 2014)

you're disrespectful and logically a horrible person


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> I know, he's one of my favs
> if he'd looked like anyone else he'd have won
> 
> edit: Unpopular opinion time
> ToppDogg is the group that will save kpop



maybe if stardom stops being stupid 

withholding evol for over a year now

put me out of my misery you bastards  end them or release something


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 13, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Lay is a better dancer than Donghae but he does look alittle lost most of the time.
> 
> Eh i don't think anyone dislikes Exo here



lay is a better dancer but... can't compete with this


*Spoiler*: __ 









all of exo too stick thin.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2014)

i def agree with that

chen and xiumin look like they're getting stronger but they're very short
chanyeol and sehun had growth spurts and while chanyeol isn't as skinny as he was, he's still kinda small
tao looks like he's trying
kai is also trying but nope
lay, suho, luhan, bacon, all uber skinny

i don't even know how to describe do


kris was the only one who stood a chance


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2014)

topp dogg is so bad though

I'd rather evol comeback


----------



## Austin (Jun 13, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> talk shit about any group you want, people will disagree but we won't threaten to kill you like the craziest of exotics



speak for yourself ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2014)

I want Evol back. Topp Dogg will never make it anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2014)

C-real is over. I liked em


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2014)

Pretttttttttty


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2014)

Who is she


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2014)

Dahye


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2014)

Bestie? **


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2014)

Indeed

What the fuck is Pledis doing? Whurr is my Hello Venus??


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2014)

Too busy watching the world cup


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2014)

So some Taiwanese boy group whatever has been using Exo's concepts, name, logo and merchandise and thought they could get away with it


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2014)

I was wondering when you'd say something about that


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2014)

Or a weird fetish


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> C-real is over. I liked em



aw. not surprising i guess.

evol is prolly over enno. never charted in the top 100 before and stardumb seems to be awful with $$ and promoting anyway.


----------



## KailaMina (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone here was thinking about going to KCON...?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2014)

Idol groups seem to be in trouble. Infinite didn't chart very high and outside of a few female groups, this year they haven't done well. I blame a lack of composers and identity. Like every group sounds the same now.

What happened to EXID?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2014)

Topp Dogg are such flops though, if they were even remotely popular it'd make sense to dump two of Evol's comebacks but jesus like the group just isn't hitting it. 

Oh well as long as Ladies Code can hit it big I'll be happy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2014)

exid died so bestie could live.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jun 15, 2014)

Since when do homeless people get photoshop?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2014)

much better
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTl4Ib4qbzg[/youtube]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2014)

Soohyun's voice is gorgeous. though not sure she's feeling this song.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 16, 2014)

So... any chances where SM actually gives a fuck about CSJH the Grace?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 16, 2014)

not happening


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2014)

SM barely cares about groups that make them some money, let alone The Grace.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 16, 2014)

f(x) is a perfect example


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice cover by Ak Mu


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 18, 2014)

taeyeon and some exo guy dating, rip stars


----------



## Austin (Jun 18, 2014)

baekhyun of all people rotfl


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm crying
I feel empty

I don't know what to do
I don't want it to be true

Like I've been staring at my computer with my hand over my mouth for the past few minutes


----------



## Chloe (Jun 18, 2014)

Which one is baekhyun?


----------



## Austin (Jun 18, 2014)

Chloe said:


> Which one is baekhyun?



small member with decent vocals 

looks like a girl 

heavy eye liner


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2014)

im going to listen to soshi's discography as i cry in a corner

my life is over


----------



## Chloe (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh shit that's an accurate description


----------



## Austin (Jun 18, 2014)

hes one of the good members tbh


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2014)

they were kissing in one of the pictures

kissing

taeyeon

kissing someone

i dont even care about the world cup anymore

i dont care about anything anymore

half of me wants to strangle bakhyun with a wire hanger


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2014)

LOL!!


----------



## Austin (Jun 19, 2014)

Hustler said:


> LOL!!



i just saw that lmfao


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2014)

Let me get my m16 out


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2014)

Really him??? Taeyeon really has shit taste or she might really attract douches.


----------



## Austin (Jun 19, 2014)

how do you know baekhyun is a douche lmfao its not like its kai


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2014)

He constantly makes shitty jokes, called some kids autisitc and has rumours of bullying all the chinese members. Dude has nothing but shithead written on him.


----------



## Austin (Jun 19, 2014)

shitty jokes are fun

some kids can be autistic 

who doesnt hate chinese ppl


----------



## Spica (Jun 19, 2014)

I am quite meh on Taeyeon and more meh on Baekhyun in general, so it wasn't a big impact rly. Her being a pedonoona doesn't surprise me at all lmao 

From everything I've read, it seems like she's the one who's considered dominant in the relationship rotfl. Yeah, you tap that young blood, gurl.

At least it wasn't Leeteuk THANK GOD




The comments on Netizenbuzz are a goldmine:



> 1. [+153, -5] White 'Baek' Black 'Hyun' Baekhyun ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
> 
> And all you pervs were saying it was a doggystyle joke.








Austin said:


> who doesnt hate chinese ppl



remember, this is a funny bcuz he dates a chinese


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm still convinced everything EXO related is a massive media ploy by SM to keep them in the highlights

the Kris thing didn't cause as much controversy as they had intended, weird because they did delete a (albeit useless) member from the group. So now they drop this bombshell

of course they're not in an actual relationship lel, it's all fabricated


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2014)

Only Yuri & Sunny remain. Seobu is out of the picture for obvious reasons.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2014)

hust, for some reason shes on a lot of radio shows without doing anything but this is nice
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIB4qk2Szw[/youtube]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah I watched couple of her shows

Shame they're just milking AoA now


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2014)

Exo stans are super delusional. Claiming Baekhyun scandal is a cover up for Kris. Oppar is fucking a vagina. Build a bridge and get over it.


----------



## Austin (Jun 19, 2014)

how is it delusional to think its a scandal

especially from a company like sm


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2014)

It's delusional to claim that it's all a fake scandal and staged etc.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2014)

Taeyeon isn't dating anyone, what are you guys talking about


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 20, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> It's delusional to claim that it's all a fake scandal and staged etc.



But isn't it a lot more entertaining to just assume it is?


----------



## Spica (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn, Knetz gone rabid on Jun Ji Hyun and Kim Soo Hyun for appearing in a Chinese CF where they use the Chinese name of a mountain...


----------



## Chloe (Jun 20, 2014)

Wouter your signature inspires me.

Who said it?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 20, 2014)

some low quality member who's name I can't remember


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 20, 2014)

Spica said:


> Damn, Knetz gone rabid on Jun Ji Hyun and Kim Soo Hyun for appearing in a Chinese CF where they use the Chinese name of a mountain...



for a mountain that's not even part of south korea, it's on the north korea border 

chill music
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouiiGNxbGgg[/youtube]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2014)

Meh about the whole Taeyeon scandal tbh



Yoona x Seungi >


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2014)

Does yasha know his pudding is being eaten?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 21, 2014)

He's been really bitter  

Wait!


----------



## Spica (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2014)

Lol Baekhyun's desperate fangirls. Keep chatting it.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2014)

> 1. [+1,487, -70] Wow ㅋㅋㅋ I think this is the first time an idol publicly admitted to sex
> 
> 2. [+1,284, -55] This is my first time leaving a reply on a T-ara article.. but doesn't her statement basically mean she's given everything up?
> 
> ...



Lmao

Are all k netz salty virgins or something?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2014)

2014 is officially the worst year for Sones

There is a rumour spreading around that sources close to SM & GG are saying that by the end of the year, someone is leaving the group.


----------



## Spica (Jun 21, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> 2014 is officially the worst year for Sones
> 
> There is a rumour spreading around that sources close to SM & GG are saying that by the end of the year, someone is leaving the group.



Probably Seohyun, cuz she can't take being around weaklings who only want peasant things like love and sex.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2014)

In my heart I think it might be Sooyoung.

She barely gets lines and she complains about it all the time.

She might've gotten fed up.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 21, 2014)

going by the tweets of people, seem like it's Tiffany tbh.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2014)

What reason would she have to leave?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 22, 2014)

the rumor is marrying nichkhun.

i see it tbh, fany's always been the type that might sacrifice everything for love and I think SM might not want to deal with a sunye situation.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2014)

>Marrying Nickhun


If that's the reason I wouldn't be too upset, but, Fany is in her mid 20s why would she want to get married.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2014)

I can see Fany taking the Sunye route


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2014)

Will Nichkhun marry her though? He seems quite driven to become a Chinese actor (lol as if you can act Khun).


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2014)

I think we've all seen SM dialling down SNSD promo, esp with their new girl group about to come out. But all the Exo scandals must have left them in a bit of a mess. Though rumour is Dispatch knows abut one other Exo member couple (dating someone from A Pink), and I hope it's true because it'll be glorious.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2014)

Chorong, me thinks.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 22, 2014)

Hustler said:


> I can see Fany taking the Sunye route



same. she honestly seems to be the type who goes into love rather quickly and is disillusioned about it. rumor is they've been going out since 2010 soooo. plus SM might want to just not deal with a situation like Sunye's.



Ennoea said:


> Will Nichkhun marry her though? He seems quite driven to become a Chinese actor (lol as if you can act Khun).



maybe. tbh enno, he's running off to China because he has no hopes in Korea. 4 years ago he was the darling, with so many cfs and had massive public appeal. ever since his scandal, his individual fame fell, large number of his fanbase have left him (even more cause he played up khuntoria even after it ended), with no/little cfs to his name. he's untalented and nobody is willing to cast him in roles. even the lesser members like junho and junk and chansung are slowly making their names for themselves in (not very successful) individual careers.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2014)

When it rains, it pours. Exo fans draggin Baekhyun

Baekhyun hitting sehun on stage lol


NEW HALO BOOK BEING RELEASED THIS NOVEMBER - FUCKING SPLOOSH'D.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah
They turned on him completely 

Dragging him right through the mud


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2014)

Baekhyun really must be a bitch if he's trying to hit sehun on stage. Where's all the OT11 crap their fans were spewing while trashing Kris now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2014)

If Exo was a girl group they'd be told to disband.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2014)

Actually they turned on Kris too after a while IIRC

Expect sasaengs to go ham and make Baekhyun's career go down the drain.

Also, I heard that he's going to MC inkigayo and that a group of "fans" are preparing things to throw at him.

lol


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> If Exo was a girl group they'd be told to disband.



That's not Chanyeol he's hitting right

Edit:


How do they continue to win awards wtf


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> >Marrying Nickhun
> 
> 
> If that's the reason I wouldn't be too upset, but, Fany is in her mid 20s why would she want to get married.



you underestimate the will of some girls


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2014)

Some girls just want to get married early. Don't alot of soshi girls wanna get married?


----------



## Austin (Jun 22, 2014)

Most girls wanna get married ASAP

They like have a fear of becoming less attractive as time passes then dying alone


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2014)

Baekhyun's fans started a traitor chant when he was MCing


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 23, 2014)

more drama
yesss


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]eISomx-VMow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2014)

film mv in malaysia.

white people in mv.

??????


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 23, 2014)

TIL white people don't exist outside of first world countries


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2014)

no its just ridiculous that they go all the way to malaysia and mostly end up filming a box mv and hire white actors

jyp is very standard tho. going by the lives these guys are just very average but jyp's basically marketing them as twink versions of 2pm.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2014)

They're pretty awful live imo. There's that one dude who can sing. JB's singing is so screechy.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2014)

When it rains, it pours


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2014)

This is getting crazier every day. Luhan's fans though, someone needs to get arrested. One his crazy fans caused an accident too and threw swears at him so "oppa can remember me".


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2014)

> Three days ago, my friend told me about this Baekhyun-Taeyeon dating photos. At first, I didn’t even give a single glance to that photo. “That hoax and bullshit thing,” is what I said to her.
> 
> But, then, SM Entertainment confimed it! BLAAAAAM!!! My world fell apart at that very moment.
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2014)

Exo/Exotics are imploding and going to shit, while SNSD and Sones are just chilling

It's cool


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2014)

Lol whatever makes her sleep at night


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2014)

I guess God is punishing SM for neglecting f(x)


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2014)

lol sones are either uncle fans or fans who are at the point where they have their own SO and don't really delude themselves about dating a member anymore

exotics however are in their prime crazy stage where most of them are high schoolers

shit is cray


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2014)

Tbh, I think there's nothing an exo sasaeng is scared to do.
They have the member's phone numbers and call them (one time a member got a call from a sasaeng and showed to the cameras at the airport so they see her number)
They escalated buildings to take pictures of them in their hotel room
They hid cameras in their hotel room
They somehow broke into their dorm and took their underwear
They crashed Baekhyun's brother's wedding
They regularly walk up to them and put their arms around theirs at the airport

Literally nothing an exo sasaeng does at this point will surprise me


----------



## Hustler (Jun 23, 2014)

Why was Taeyeon manually deleting followers and what is this Sone mess?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2014)

idk i always assumed she was smarter than stuff like that

at least smarter than most of soshi (sans seohyun and sunny) but who knows if she even controls her instagram half the time


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2014)

She gets hacked by tiffany a lot


----------



## Hustler (Jun 23, 2014)

Sera leaving Nugu Muses apparently


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2014)

Idk if I'd be able to accept the 3 new members they're planning on adding


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Sera leaving Nugu Muses apparently



oh nine muses

you gained popularity in 2013 and now it's gonna be hard to keep it ;~;

this was a short lived love i had for them, i think it's gonna be hard without eunji, sem and sera 



Jiyeon said:


> Idk if I'd be able to accept the 3 new members they're planning on adding



remember hyuna & kyungri were add-ons and are arguably some of the best members in the group

however they were added before the popularity boost


----------



## Austin (Jun 23, 2014)

based sub group save us from shitpop


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> oh nine muses
> 
> you gained popularity in 2013 and now it's gonna be hard to keep it ;~;
> 
> ...



Yeah, but Hyuna and Kyungri were added before I found out about them, so it was easy for me to accept them as they were already there.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 24, 2014)

Sera leaving?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2014)

Chorong for A-pink sub, ty.

Fuck I jinxed it. 



> Naeun, Bomi and Namjoo



Ehh



Jiyeon said:


> She gets hacked by tiffany a lot



That's Sooyoung


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 24, 2014)

Why Naeun over Chorong wtf


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2014)

because son yeoshin >>>>>


----------



## Spica (Jun 24, 2014)

after trawling Kpopfans for hours, either Naeun is mad popular in Korea and us I-fans don't get or her company has hired some dedicated marketing people to pop her name in every article out there.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 24, 2014)

Tina you have too much spare time


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 24, 2014)

Marketing Tina 

That combination is so boring though. Idk how diff it would be from a pink's usual style and outside of eunji they're all unstable live


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> Why Naeun over Chorong wtf



Chorong is prettier


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2014)

Chorong is so fucking cute. Apparently Naeun is really popular among high schoolers but outside of that Acube is trying hard. I think their company is desperately seeking the next Yoona/Suzy


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Chorong is so fucking cute. Apparently Naeun is really popular among high schoolers but outside of that Acube is trying hard. I think their company is desperately seeking the next Yoona/Suzy



Na Eun does seem pretty popular. I think lot of people liked her whole WGM thing with Taemin too. 

She ain't Eunji popular, but she's doing well. I find Chorong the prettiest. In all honesty though, Yoona and Suzy just have superior looks, Eunji is a better singer and a better actress.

I see Iu being the next big thing for a while.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 24, 2014)

wasn't IU like the big thing 4 years ago already?


----------



## Austin (Jun 24, 2014)

naeun is hella popular lmfao


----------



## Spica (Jun 24, 2014)

BUT THAT IS JUST IT

She keeps appearing in lists and articles where the other subjects are Yoona, Suzy, IU, etc.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2014)

She wishes she was on IU/Suzy/Yoona level.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 24, 2014)

honestly, it seems like Nana is the new hot idol over Naeun even tho there's so much negative comments about her. everyone is discussing her & she's been getting a ton of magazine shoots & solo gigs.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2014)

Roommate put Nana on 
I think Naeun > Suzy in looks


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2014)

> Also when they were with their friends, Jessica found out one person was dating a younger man.  She said she did not like being called "ya" (informal way of addressing somebody) by a younger guy, so she would want to be called Soo Yeon-ah (her Korean name). The others said that was the same thing, but she repeated that she really didn't like being called "ya."  When asked if she would date a younger man, she said she wouldn't be able to.



i cri evrytim


----------



## Spica (Jun 24, 2014)

If there's anything we've learned the past couple of weeks is to take what idols say with a pinch of salt.



EDIT:


GUYS  

CARA AND I CAN'T COME TO TERMS

IS IT PINCH OR GRAIN OF SALT?!


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2014)

@Tina
It's grain
Pinch is when you're cooking

In other news, SM is getting rekt


> On June 24, a netizen posted the photo below under the title "Choiza's wallet picture." As you can see, the wallet in question contains Sulli's photo as well as sticker pictures of who looks to be Sulli and a man who has a strong resemblance to Choiza or possibly Choiza himself.





> After first saying that they will look into the matter, Choiza's agency Amoeba Culture, now admitted to the wallet being his.  allkpop contacted Amoeba Culture and was told by their rep on June 25, "After checking up on it, the wallet in the picture uploaded online is indeed the wallet Choiza had lost. However, the pictures inside the wallet are a matter of the artist's private life, so we have nothing to say on that matter.
> 
> However, we will not remain indifferent to the fact that the picture [of the wallet] was revealed and the artist's personal life was circulated."


----------



## Spica (Jun 24, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> @Tina
> It's grain
> Pinch is when you're cooking



LIES


YOUR LANGUAGE IS WRONG


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2014)

Lool SM is getting knocked down a peg.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2014)

Spica said:


> LIES
> 
> 
> YOUR LANGUAGE IS WRONG



dont h8

JUST CUZ CUTE FOREIGNER STATUS LETS YOU GET AWAY WITH STUFF

THIS ONE WILL NOT STAND

IT'S *GRAIN*


----------



## Chloe (Jun 25, 2014)

You take things with a grain of salt Teener.

However you add a pinch of salt while cooking.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLVs1gBRCbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jun 25, 2014)

LIARS. I googled it. 



> Note: "Take it with a grain of salt" is more common in American and Australian English, while "take it with a pinch of salt" is more common in British English.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2014)

I've never once heard someone say take it with a pinch of salt


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2014)

> American and Australian English



Sorry, but this is all that matters


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2014)

Why is Leo using kappa lol

In other other news:
Taeyeon got supportive comments after her first public appearance after the dating thing.
Meanwhile Baekhyun got traitor chants
This is glorious


----------



## Chloe (Jun 25, 2014)

Spica said:


> LIARS. I googled it.


I think you need to take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Why is Leo using kappa lol



Why can't I?

I play Dota..


----------



## iJutsu (Jun 25, 2014)

Tablo cover of ENL is still kpop right?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2014)

Jo Kwon is playing a drag queen in some musical 
On top of the gay rumours


----------



## Austin (Jun 25, 2014)

man dat BnN teaser was so good


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2014)

> Taeyeon got supportive comments after her first public appearance after the dating thing



Taeyeon has aton of casual fans who like her persona and her voice, without believing that she's gonna keep her self a virgin for the fans. Baekhyun stans are all 13 year old idiots.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2014)

I think it's funny how Taeyeon took all of the hate online and even aplogised for dating while Baekhyun said nothing.

Bitch made


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2014)

So Sulli likes em big eh?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2014)

14 year age difference is disgusting


----------



## Spica (Jun 25, 2014)

Really, K-netizens blowing up Kim Soo Hyun's Chinese water controversy out of proportions. It's not even comparable to Dokdo/Takeshima.



Jiyeon said:


> 14 year age difference is disgusting



Not according to my fanfictions.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2014)

Korean pride too stronk


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually for once I'm not too surprised by Koreans being pissed. The mountain has alot of history, it was used during wars by the Koreans and it's a holy symbol aswell. But a Korean star being the face of a product from there is just dumb, his agency is pretty stupid basically.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2014)

IIRC he terminated his contract and asked for like 30 mil in damages


----------



## AsunA (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not surprised by it at all. Everyone in Asia is pissed off at China 

I, of Vietnamese heritage, am quite pissed of at China too for claiming practically the whole coast line of Vietnam. It doesn't make any fucking sense. If there something useful (oil/water/strategic outline etc) outside the territory for China, why not just claim it? They know they have the power and money to shut up the little countries, but I know the Vietnamese ain't people you really want to fuck with (we've dealt with China many times before in our history).

Nothing against the Chinese people in general, but I hope someone will get the Chinese gov to STFU and keep their filthy hands off other country's territory.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2014)

> Core Contents Media has found themselves in the headlines today as CEO Kim Kwang Soo is reportedly being investigated about allegedly misappropriating funds that were meant for debut and promotional activities of a former trainee.



top lel **


----------



## AsunA (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't stop listening to Apink's BuBiBu. It has got a Kissing You (SNSD) tune to it, which is my guilty pleasure


----------



## Austin (Jun 25, 2014)

bubibu is my fav apink song 

good taste


----------



## Spica (Jun 25, 2014)

Speaking of A Pink. Reading KpopKFans again and apparently A Pink fans have a bad rep.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2014)

Spica said:


> Speaking of A Pink. Reading KpopKFans again and apparently A Pink fans have a bad rep.



Yeah, Austin is pretty annoying


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2014)

Jo Kwon needs to chill


----------



## Hustler (Jun 26, 2014)

^ He can finally be himself without worrying about anyone judging him, I can see why he seems so happy.

Holy shit, this fucking cover!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhc_UpS6U3Y#t=77[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2014)

jo kwon's fabulousness should only intensify


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2014)

> The internet is abuzz once again as witnesses say they saw Girls' Generation's Taeyeon crying and bowing her head toward fans at the airport in apology most likely in relation to her recent dating news with EXO's Baekhyun as many fans have been feeling hurt and mocked that the two had allegedly been leaving secret coded messages for one another on their Instagram accounts, which they said they created to communicate with fans.
> 
> On June 26, Girls' Generation boarded a plane at the Gimpo International Airport for their concert tour in Japan.  Supposedly, Taeyeon teared up and started talking to other people at the airport, asking them to relay her apologies to her fans; hence, some of them actually took to SNS to spread this news.
> 
> ...



Wow
People need to stop
She's apologising for dating (albeit a pleb)


----------



## Spica (Jun 26, 2014)

And where the fudge is Bacon in all of this


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2014)

Hiding from his own fans cause he's bitch made 

It gets me so upset that she's apologising for being a human while that androgynous little shit isn't doing anything to protect her
Some fuckin boy friend he is


----------



## Spica (Jun 27, 2014)

So Taeyeon can't wear black/white accessories even anymore because she has to be 'sensitive'?? What the fuck, they're the most basic things ever. Seriously, fuck fan entitlement. I get she was unprofessional, using fan-IG to send secret messages but she owe no one anything, urghhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2014)

Who said that?
Exotics?


----------



## AsunA (Jun 27, 2014)

Korean fans  

The Jung sisters look fabulous als blondes  Krystal's red hear was horrible...

Also

[youtube]X4pyBmXFGcA[/youtube]

Mr.Mr. is officially so mediocre that it's even singable for other groups


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2014)

>implying that it makes sense for mediocre songs to sang by other groups


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndy1J859n5I[/YOUTUBE]

Stupid fucking Starshit empire. They were perfect


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2014)

it's okay enno, we got 4 great songs from them 

also i liked the mr mr cover

aoa chick was rockin the taeyeon


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2014)

Choa is the best.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qX4aIOly7U[/YOUTUBE]
Go for it Hyunyoung


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 28, 2014)

she sounds so whiny =/

choa & yuji slayed the soshi cover. minah tho... gurl.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2014)

F(x) teasers look so good guys


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhrgQdEgL-g[/YOUTUBE]
SM finally doing it right.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Spica (Jun 29, 2014)

Watch as SM releases an MV that has nothing to do with the teasers.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2014)

that dance move better be in it, that was pretty sick


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm assuming it'll be there. I think this might be the best girl group comeback this year.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 30, 2014)

I always seem way too disappointed after being so hyped up with SM teasers  Biggest blow was Mr.Mr. IDK, somehow, I wasn't that fond of Mirotic either. It grows on I guess?


----------



## Chloe (Jun 30, 2014)

Needs more butt padding tbh

Faaking nf being a shit and not embedding it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 30, 2014)

dead bom caught for smuggling drugs.


----------



## Spica (Jun 30, 2014)

Chloe, change the https to http


AND DAMN CODE RED

BOM ON DRUGS

AND SHE GOT CAUGHT


-

-

-

-


AND IT'S NOT PROPOFOL?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 30, 2014)

> 8. [+809, -44] To be subscribed 80 pills, the doctor had to have been nuts. The drugs are only prescribed to patients in extreme pain and are given in powder form in small amounts. And they prescribed her 80 pills? Is that a joke? Don't shield this unless you know what you're talking about.



just so everyone knows, it's normal to be given 90 day prescriptions here.

i'm currently on the edge cuz i don't have enough details, but the claims on differences between america and korea actually do check out


----------



## AsunA (Jun 30, 2014)

She's in pain because of her plastic surgeries? No offense to Bom, she's  probably a lovely person. Don't you think she's going Michael Jackson here? o_O


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 30, 2014)

amphetamines aren't used for pain, they're used for treating ADHD and Narcolepsy 

the commenter is either uninformed or a dick


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2014)

If the case was dropped because she has prescriptions for it then Netizens can sit down.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> If the case was dropped because she has prescriptions for it then Netizens can sit down.



exactly

"smuggling" was a huge mistake to even use for this, who would smuggle fucking 80 pills of amphetamine?  it sounds like she had a prescription, already used 10 days worth, and forgot she had them when coming back from the US.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2014)

the fishy thing though is she was shipping it to a relatives house under a different name?

messy scandal.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 1, 2014)

Amber's pictures are gorrrrrrgeous


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2014)

Dispatch cleared it up. They sent it to their grandmas house, not exactly some random stranger. Police already investigated and Bom was cleared. End of story.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 1, 2014)

The amount of shit JYJ is getting from SM is so pathetic. AFTER FIVE FUCKING YEARS. My god, SM is like a child... 

Incheon Asia Games is royally screwing them over with SM's cockblock


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2014)

Lee Soo Man really has it in for JYJ, the fact he couldn't destroy them still pisses him off.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2014)

Reading the comments for the music core deciding to ban lip synced stages


> Excellent.
> My Ukiss lovelies will be just fine.


>implying Ukiss is relevant




> SM artists are in trouble


>Implying SM artists can't sing


----------



## AsunA (Jul 1, 2014)

All JYJ wanted was to have a revision of their fucking contract and the legend that is Dong Bang Shin Ki would still be LEGENDARY now 

How the fuck can SM strongarm Incheon like that? They really wanted EXO to perform there that badly? Why didn't you ask them to be Ambassadors of IAG? SM is just petty now  Big Bang and JYJ alone are enough to have high ratings. No need for EXO.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2014)

I think you underestimate the amount of money Exo makes for SM.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]n9sEjiBew18[/YOUTUBE]

loen is pretty desperate with fiestar

i still like them but my god 

still a great song though







> 1. [+1,825, -119] SM keeps putting Soshi and f(x) in fedoras and giving them weird concepts like they're purposely saving the cute concepts for a new girl group.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 2, 2014)

Those American Apparel high waisted disco pants tho


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2014)

It's a bit late to be giving Soshi cute concepts now.
They're almost all in their mid twenties, kinda too old for that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2014)

I see the Bom/2ne1 haters are out in their droves. So desperate that it's looking like Tablo scandal again. Noo waaah but she posted her drugs with jelly snacks. bitch when i take my meds overseas I hide that shit too. Seriously.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 2, 2014)

Chloe said:


> Those American Apparel high waisted disco pants tho



This high waisted pants trend literally killing k-pop for me.

Fuckin' dumb as shit belly button ban.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 3, 2014)

[youtube]iv-8-EgPEY0[/youtube]

I like the concept, but the song is just as messy as Mr.Mr. What's wrong SM


----------



## Hustler (Jul 3, 2014)

Lel what is that song?

I listened to the medley and Fx always have decent albums, so hopeful.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 3, 2014)

I love it

5edgy6me


----------



## Spica (Jul 3, 2014)

Ahhhhhh...

smell that?





The familiar scent of SM mediocrity. 










f(x) deserved better.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2014)

in other news 

we have learned krystal can rock an eyepatch

demo version of red light

lol it just sounds better in english so far...

[youtube]9oAxYFTIMlY[/youtube]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2014)

Ehhh the song is okay but not something I'd want to listen to alot.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2014)

So Taeyang's new song is doing really well, his digital sales are staying the same. If this is a sign then Big Bang's comeback should be bigger than ever.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 3, 2014)

hmmm I actually like Red Light, but I feel like it's very out of place as a summer release. Also, I'm wondering if I should check out Eyes, Nose, Lips, is everyone covering it these days?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 3, 2014)

f(x) comeback is very nice

bby jung makes my heart flutter

So does Choi Ssul


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> So Taeyang's new song is doing really well, his digital sales are staying the same. If this is a sign then Big Bang's comeback should be bigger than ever.



Yup, slaying! 

Love you to death is still my jam. I think people are just BB deprived .


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 4, 2014)

Isn't that the same choreo that Ukiss used?


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 4, 2014)

No idea, I think there's a similar one in Troublemaker.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2014)

That one girl on the side ain't here for the down under.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LkIuKsZpvvA[/YOUTUBE]

jb why can i literally hear your nose

also can someone explain to me why mark has so many fangirls


----------



## Spica (Jul 4, 2014)

I've been reading the commets fields on every Bom article. 

Her stans are really ruffled, it's disconcerting seeing how sensitive they are to any comments against Bom, even neutral ones. It's worse shielding than Bacon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2014)

got7 are so average talent wise, it's really hilarious because i'm sure JYP was bound to have some better singer trainees.

eh bom's case is messy, i do think yg stans have proved that they're as bad as sm stans through this scandal.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 5, 2014)

Can you blame them since every article ever released about Bom has comments about her plastic surgery?

Gets really annoying after a while. You will see when Hana gets more articles and all the comments are about her ps.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jul 5, 2014)

Noona didn't mean it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2014)

> jb why can i literally hear your nose



He's so awful as a singer. Got& just sucks vocally. Also yeah I don't get Mark's popularity, he's really rather dull on shows but then Baekhyun was apparently really popular in Korea and he's about as interesting as a toothbrush.

Ehh I don't blame Bom's fans when her case is pretty sensitive and people keep claiming she needs to be throw in jail over a prescription of an amphetamine. But some people are going overboard on both sides, esp the ones who believe YG needs to clarify her age and looking in to the death of some girl in the US. That's far more fucked up than some angry Bom stans tbh.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Can you blame them since every article ever released about Bom has comments about her plastic surgery?
> 
> Gets really annoying after a while. You will see when Hana gets more articles and all the comments are about her ps.



meh, i'm not fazed by ps comments. everyone in kpop does it, when fans face up and just accept it they'd feel less burdened by all the comments. nobody is natural, it's a case of not overdoing your ps and getting good ps.

hana's face has settled better than bom's and it's mostly her letting her surgery settle and not doing additional procedures while it settles. meanwhile bom gets smth done every month or two weeks so her face always looks puffy and swollen and different yet her stans always come up with the lymph node excuse etc her nodes are swollen. hell even minzy didn't stop at a nose job, I have friends irl who are 2ne1 fans who tell me she basically redid her whole face but the online fanbase keeps screaming natural beauty who only did her nose for medical reasons.

if it was any idol in other companies (excluding sm) that got the surgeries (and actually the kind of scandal) bom did, the hate slew would be so strong without any defenders and no ridiculous excuses. 

yg stans have proved to be as bad as sm stans, just that the casual fanbase has always been more partial to yg and associated the crazies with sm. you'll see when winner comes out, the fandom is honestly gonna be at least half as bad as exo's except theyre gonna claim they're the most talented idols out there and so unique and different.

eh I don't blame people being mad at the case. there are a lot of loopholes with yg's statement that hurt bom more than it helped and dispatch's q&a actually did a better job than yg. the discrepancies between statements, the drug's intended usage and other issues that make people question the case more and want more information. people obsessed with finding her real age need to stop tho.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2014)

Bom's given age isn't true?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2014)

It actually is, people clarified all the misinformation that was being spread about, but then noone wants to listen.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2014)

Stans will be stans, I mean some fans still claim that idols aren't starved and that they all have high metabolisms or ignore the shady shit going on.

Winner stans are on their way to be Exo stans, some of em can't wait to trash Exo/BAP/Got7 and Winner hasn't even debuted.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 5, 2014)

thought no backtrack would fuck fiestar over cuz cao lu and jei don't sing really

[YOUTUBE]C76yHwN83_k[/YOUTUBE]

yezi usually sounds perfect during her raps but that still sounds like backtrack lmao


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 6, 2014)

errrmahgawd. So basically this summer will have Henry, Hyuna and Younha coming back. I don't know if I can handle it.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 6, 2014)

> IU revealed that she felt like she was a cyborg!
> 
> She recently filmed an episode of SBS' 'Healing Camp'. During the recording, she said, "I didn't really have a period of time I could call puberty. I kind of felt like I was a cyborg."


So she doesn't bleed yet?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2014)

...

yes she menstruates


----------



## Sansa (Jul 6, 2014)

It was sarcasm


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2014)

don't try and cover it now buddy

it's okay if you don't understand women bodehs

they're complicated

especially someone's body in this thread where we don't know why her stomach makes noises every 2 seconds


----------



## Spica (Jul 6, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> don't try and cover it now buddy
> 
> especially someone's body in this thread where we don't know why her stomach makes noises every 2 seconds





itscalledmetabolism


----------



## Sansa (Jul 6, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> don't try and cover it now buddy
> 
> it's okay if you don't understand women bodehs
> 
> ...



IU has breasts
You can't not go through puberty but still have breasts

I'm not dumb


----------



## Austin (Jul 6, 2014)

Spica said:


> itscalledmetabolism



it's called pad thai


----------



## Spica (Jul 6, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> IU has breasts
> You can't not go through puberty but still have breasts
> 
> I'm not dumb



Uh... fat little boys want a word with you. #notallmen




Austin said:


> it's called pad thai



way to make an ethnic joke by using my least favourite dish doh


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2014)

I needed to post this somewhere:

[YOUTUBE]ReyRdXsqlrE[/YOUTUBE]

Ugh, so g00d. pek


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2014)

F(x) fell pretty fast on melon. Taeyang back at no 1. 

I feel bad for F(x) and 2ne1, they have serious haters and they're the two female groups with the best music.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2014)

krystals haters are the worst

boms got shit but she doesn't deserve all this


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2014)

Krystal haters need help. Let's face it, the girls go it. Whatever it is.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2014)

Apparently amphetamine is illegal in Korea.

Knetz won't let up on this at all 

Sucks to be Bom


----------



## Spica (Jul 8, 2014)

Krystal is a freaking prodigy who doesn't like to give fake smiles


----------



## Spica (Jul 8, 2014)

Also, I feel like JoKwon is ready to come of the closet soon.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2014)

I think he already did that with his musical


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2014)

He's not really hiding in the closet. Dude just hasn't come out and said it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2014)

So listened to Red light album. Electric Shock>Pink Tape>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Red Light. Outside of afew songs can't say I really loved it. If anything Red Light is for once one of the better tracks off the album.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AknroaW4Dwo[/YOUTUBE]

Fiestar definitely need to take some lessons from AoA



Huehuehue Minra OTP


*Spoiler*: __ 





JK this is the real picture.





Edit:


Ares said:


> I needed to post this somewhere:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ReyRdXsqlrE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ugh, so g00d. pek



Dafuq are you doing here.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2014)

Choa is a goddess among goddesses.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2014)

Spica said:


> Krystal is a freaking prodigy who doesn't like to give fake smiles



despite being in korea most of her life, krystal is oddly americanized for probably having only spent 5 years altogether in america

she's got this odd un-koreanish nature about her, but she's not like sica/tiffany

it's like she's american without the loudmouth



Naisutime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AknroaW4Dwo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> .



i had tried watching this earlier but the reddit comments were right, i couldn't make it past 30 seconds because of the stupid transitions

edit: idk if anyone cares but cheska did an interview after she left fiestar.  and honestly with the direction that it seems loen wants to take i'm glad she did

cheska initially wanted to rnb and hip hop, however she was also not interested in pursuing rapping.  she does however want to do music (not sure what aspect, but she was a better singer than cao lu and probably jei)


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2014)

Am I the only one who remembers Sungah's birthday is today?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2014)

yes because i only remember idol birthdays that are either seohyun or within 2 weeks of mine lol

aka tiffany, lizzy, eyoung, g dragon, and a few more if i see them


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2014)

You didn't even do anything for Seobb's birthday

No avy change nothing


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2014)

i would if i truly thought it would increase the chance she would come to murica and love me


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2014)

> A new law introduced in South Korea will forbid underage singers and actors from taking part in overnight performances and productions or from being coerced into sexualized portrayals.
> 
> A bill passed by the Korean National Assembly in January will go into legal effect July 29, following the six-month notification period, with the aim of improving working conditions in the local entertainment sector.
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2014)

Sungah has pretty eyes


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 8, 2014)

[youtube]iIO01Ly3Tyk[/youtube]

Posting Henry's teaser but also mostly posting to say holy shit Germany, I can't even. I feel like shit's gonna go down in Brazil soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2014)

yep i'm pretty scared for them too now, i was just told it was the biggest loss for a long time.

also, listened to red light

basically the first few songs are like red light, they're good but are missing "umph", second half of the album is pretty generic as fuck

best song is All Night, dem Luna vocals.

most songs have the fx feel, though unfortunately all night kinda strays from that but it's still probably the best one

also i really like milk cuz it's just weirdly absurd lyrically like gangsta boy and that whistle is the best shit ever

it just doesn't peak like, ever


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 8, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> i had tried watching this earlier but the reddit comments were right,* i couldn't make it past 30 seconds because of the stupid transitions*
> 
> edit: idk if anyone cares but cheska did an interview after she left fiestar.  and honestly with the direction that it seems loen wants to take i'm glad she did
> 
> cheska initially wanted to rnb and hip hop, however she was also not interested in pursuing rapping.  she does however want to do music (not sure what aspect, but she was a better singer than cao lu and probably jei)



Word.

I don't really care tbh, I'd rather have Fiestar jump on the sexy train than trying to replicate more Vista esque songs and die. Still think that Vista is one of their best songs ever tho



Jiyeon said:


> Sungah has pretty eyes



Yup, dem eyes was the first thing I noticed too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2014)

well vista was one of those songs that actually makes someone like a group 

it had a charming mv, and it was just a good enough song to make them noticable

it also gave yezi a badass rap (we can't stop had a good rap too, but anything other than yezi was terrible in that )


i was giong to sleep but then i ended up watching tons of fx videos

this is so goddamn cute

[youtube]XXqJMXn7O58[/youtube]

i'm too scared to go back and watch mr. boogie performances, since they're without amber and i still wish they had finished their promo cycle for it


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2014)

> imo you shouldn’t need plastic surgery to feel good about yourself, you’re not fully accepting yourself it’s who you are and it won’t go away because it’s in you. their children will wonder why they look so different from them. that’s why i’m against it.


>Jessica Bias
>Being anti plastic surgery
>

I love Jessica more than anything, but I can't make a statement against plastic surgery without feeling like a fool and a hypocrite.
If someone wants plastic surgery then let them get it, it's their body and you have no right to judge them on what they want to change about it.
Everyone wants to change something about themselves, the only difference is some people actually do instead of sitting around complaining about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2014)

The Mr Boogie performances were dull. The song is awesome as fuck tho.


----------



## Spica (Jul 9, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> despite being in korea most of her life, krystal is oddly americanized for probably having only spent 5 years altogether in america
> 
> she's got this odd un-koreanish nature about her, but she's not like sica/tiffany
> 
> it's like she's american without the loudmouth



She went to an international school in Korea, same as Jess, Tiffany and Amber, so I guess it kept her accent and personality that way. Intschool students are often in a cultural bubble from the rest of society.

I feel like Krystal would be one of those Cali-Asian Youtubers or tried to break into entertainment if she stayed in America. Like Arden Cho and Jamie Chung.



Jiyeon said:


> Sungah has pretty eyes



Even in candid shots she's so awkward.  Is being alive uncomfortable to her or something?

EDIT: And holy crap dat camel toe


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2014)

Lmao

Teener only realised the true reason behind posting the gif after 2 hours


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 9, 2014)

i didn't notice the camel toe till i have a skype call and the first thing asked of me is "did you see the camel toe"

I AM INNOCENT I SWEAR



Ennoea said:


> The Mr Boogie performances were dull. The song is awesome as fuck tho.



luna is so great man, she wins mr. boogie at the end ;_;


----------



## Spica (Jul 9, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> i didn't notice the camel toe till i have a skype call and the first thing asked of me is "did you see the camel toe"
> 
> I AM INNOCENT I SWEAR









I WAS WONDERING WHY YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT HER EYES - PLAINEST 9M EVER


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2014)

You can barely see her eyes in that gif


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2014)

> Fiestar’s “One More” Banned by MBC for Threesome References



gg rip in pepperoni


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2014)

> Article: Sunny confirmed for 'Star Watch'... "Current fans being recruited in"
> 
> Source: Star News via Naver
> 
> ...


Because Sunny is taking on a lot of solo activities and Yoong got cast in a drama Knetz wanna go ham
Same ones that would ask for their autographs if they ever saw them on the street


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 10, 2014)

eh i like/enjoy red light more than pink tape (which was good but grossly overrated) or electric shock (really only liked two songs on this one). maybe because i've grown sick of kpop's recycled beats/music by the same top composers, i enjoy the more experimentation route they've taken with this album instead of generic idol music produced by the same composers. aoa's entire career this year for example, is basically a ripoff of mostly sistar/girls day's music (though miniskirt is a bop).

butterfly, dracula, milk, all night and red light are all favorites for me. though nothing in this album can top Airplane.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> meh, i'm not fazed by ps comments. everyone in kpop does it, when fans face up and just accept it they'd feel less burdened by all the comments. nobody is natural, it's a case of not overdoing your ps and getting good ps.
> 
> hana's face has settled better than bom's and it's mostly her letting her surgery settle and not doing additional procedures while it settles. meanwhile bom gets smth done every month or two weeks so her face always looks puffy and swollen and different yet her stans always come up with the lymph node excuse etc her nodes are swollen. hell even minzy didn't stop at a nose job, I have friends irl who are 2ne1 fans who tell me she basically redid her whole face but the online fanbase keeps screaming natural beauty who only did her nose for medical reasons.
> 
> ...



I don't care about PS either, but if someone keeps making the same comment for 4+ years you eventually get sick of it.

Cl is ugly because she didn't get ps? Bom is ugly because she did? just give up. People will find any reason to hate. 

The thing is just because Amphetamines are illgeal in Korea doesn't mean its illegal everywhere, it's a damn prescription. Not like she smuggled cocaine into Korea, jfc!

Spica: You stan Angelababy. Just because one PS turned out good doesn't make it better than other. Either PS or not, end of story.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Xu2yAQEgYLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2014)

Rainbow is my favourite song from red light
It's so good


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2014)

So they used Mina's pic from AOA on a porno site:


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8GczGlJPbAk[/YOUTUBE]

this is a stupid amount better than their previous songs
excellent


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2014)

It feels like they're trying to be more BAP and I liked their Shaking Heart type of songs.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 13, 2014)

this is way more fastpaced than BAP has been in forever


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2014)

Well yeah BAP needs to go back to this type of music.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 13, 2014)

well lets give them credit for being able to pull off a lot of different shit relatively well


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WJTuqd9gM9g[/YOUTUBE]

really worth a watch, it's a really cute take on how they're old now


----------



## Austin (Jul 13, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Well yeah BAP needs to go back to this type of music.



i honestly HATE when people say this

why even comeback with the same song 10 times


----------



## Sansa (Jul 13, 2014)

^
Comebacks should always introduce something new.


----------



## Spica (Jul 14, 2014)

Austin said:


> i honestly HATE when people say this
> 
> why even comeback with the same song 10 times



Why sound like other groups when you got a killer image and distinct sound? BAP had the benefit of their debut song being memorable and impressionable, they didn't need to make a clone, just didn't need to go for boring, forgettable ballads.

EDIT: Why are everyone sparkly princesses??


----------



## Austin (Jul 14, 2014)

name a forgettable ballad by bap? oh wait the only one was in their debut..


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 14, 2014)

if they're forgettable it's cuz we forgot them


----------



## Spica (Jul 14, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> if they're forgettable it's cuz we forgot them



This.


Also, googled BAP ballads and there are quite a few.  are a selection of the so-called "good" ones by Seoulbeat.

Don't take it as me hating on BAP, I love them but ballads generally bore me. BAP can do so much better tbh.


----------



## Austin (Jul 14, 2014)

All of those are 2012 songs, Tina.


----------



## Spica (Jul 15, 2014)

Kinda proves my point that their ballads are irrelevant and forgettable.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 15, 2014)

yeah Audin what is wrong with you
if you trully like a group you have to be able to admit that they're flawed


----------



## Austin (Jul 15, 2014)

Spica said:


> Kinda proves my point that their ballads are irrelevant and forgettable.



no you were saying they need to go back to their old style but the songs you linked were during WARRIOR POWER AND NO MERCY 

sigh


----------



## Austin (Jul 15, 2014)

also "it's all lies" is probably the best ballad out of all the 2012 rookies

i even like it better than father


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 15, 2014)

BAP doesn't have the average vocal talent to pull off amazing ballads

they're best as a high impact performance group, them doing ballads is not only a waste of what might have been a better song if performed by another group, but also a waste of the qualities BAP as a group does have over it's competition.

TLDR - TSent sucks at properly managing it's own group


----------



## Sansa (Jul 15, 2014)

Choa in a musical :33


----------



## Hustler (Jul 15, 2014)

Unpopular opinion, but queen Choa > Hyorin

bye


----------



## Spica (Jul 15, 2014)

Austin said:


> no you were saying they need to go back to their old style but the songs you linked were during WARRIOR POWER AND NO MERCY
> 
> sigh



Gawd, you know what I and others meant, Austeeeeeeeen.

Their old style are WARRIOR (their first), POWER and NO MERCY, who the heck but you remember their inbetween and subsequent ballads (do they even have any?)?


----------



## Austin (Jul 15, 2014)

Thats the thing though, they aren't inbetween. All of these ballads were deep cuts of the powerful albums like Warrior, No mercy, and Power. Do the groups you listen to have a full album of power title songs? Oh, right.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 15, 2014)

what this is conversation even about


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 15, 2014)

Austin said:


> Thats the thing though, they aren't inbetween. All of these ballads were deep cuts of the powerful albums like Warrior, No mercy, and Power. Do the groups you listen to have a full album of power title songs? Oh, right.



Someone actually seems buttblasted


----------



## Hustler (Jul 15, 2014)

Eunji solo!!!!!!


----------



## Austin (Jul 15, 2014)

>prove my point
>he must be butthurt


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 15, 2014)

>tells an opinion
"This is now a fact"
"It proves my point"

lolno


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2014)

everyone shush and have some gay sex


----------



## Austin (Jul 15, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> >tells an opinion
> "This is now a fact"
> "It proves my point"
> 
> lolno



it's my opinion that the ballads were side songs on the albums tina is saying they need to go back too?

nice try, though.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 16, 2014)

it's your opinion that they were actually good


----------



## Spica (Jul 16, 2014)

Austin said:


> Thats the thing though, they aren't inbetween. All of these ballads were deep cuts of the powerful albums like Warrior, No mercy, and Power. Do the groups you listen to have a full album of power title songs? Oh, right.



....uh. Austin, I'm not you, whenever groups I listen to release forgettable, irrelevant songs I don't feel the need to become defensive. I loved WG's Wonder World but loads of the songs were boring and I admit that. 

You take your BAPknighting a bit too serious. I said their ballads are boring, which they are. Forgettable, which they are. I said I wanted them to go back to the image that made them rememberable, which isn't the ballads. So stop taking this personally. I didn't kill your firstborn.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 16, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> everyone shush and have some gay sex



mte

not surprised eunji solo coming.

@hust yeah ia, hyorin is mad overrated but i wish i could hear MORE from choa too before I start praising her as part of the elite tier of girl group singers i love tbh. aoa songs don't do her justice, the other girls are dragging her down


----------



## Austin (Jul 16, 2014)

Spica said:


> ....uh. Austin, I'm not you, whenever groups I listen to release forgettable, irrelevant songs I don't feel the need to become defensive. I loved WG's Wonder World but loads of the songs were boring and I admit that.
> 
> You take your BAPknighting a bit too serious. I said their ballads are boring, which they are. Forgettable, which they are. I said I wanted them to go back to the image that made them rememberable, which isn't the ballads. So stop taking this personally. I didn't kill your firstborn.



Stop making me out to be an asshole for defending something I care about. I was only proving they can't go back the their "non ballad style" because it doesn't exist. 

Forgot everything I say is wrong, sorry I even posted.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol Austin don't be so dramatic


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2014)

Choa isn't top tier but she's has an interesting voice. I really want her to do a solo.


----------



## Austin (Jul 16, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Austin don't be so dramatic



I'm not talking to you.


----------



## Spica (Jul 16, 2014)

Austin said:


> Stop making me out to be an asshole for defending something I care about. I was only proving they can't go back the their "non ballad style" because it doesn't exist.
> 
> Forgot everything I say is wrong, sorry I even posted.


----------



## Spica (Jul 16, 2014)

In other news, me being a slowpoke just found out Eunji is having a solo (!!) and in the comments they mentioned and linked her trot singing, which I like.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCXO4GslvyQ#t=67[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2014)

> I'm not talking to you.



Kpop is srs bizz


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 16, 2014)

i am def interested in choa, as she is the only one i can name in aoa other than the annoying rapper sharing a name with jimin

but the girl did taeyeon in mr. mr. and while it's a terrible song, she just had this cool flair to her


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jul 16, 2014)

I like the main girl in AoA, the one that was in that vacation variety show


----------



## Austin (Jul 17, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Kpop is srs bizz



says the guy that can't like a group without shitting on everyones favorite group at the same time


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 17, 2014)

[youtube]zjluGBTXaPs[/youtube]

TIL: This song and video are the textbook definition of a ballad


----------



## Spica (Jul 17, 2014)

Austin said:


> says the guy that can't like a group without shitting on everyones favorite group at the same time





calm yo shit


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rkZ9je4xSIY[/YOUTUBE]

these chicks have good synergy


----------



## Spica (Jul 17, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]rkZ9je4xSIY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> these chicks have good synergy



I think I like Seulgi, so I want to see more of her. I don't really get what's the reasoning for her being treated like SM's fave already, but there must be something. Irene kinda looks like Hyomin for me.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Choa isn't top tier but she's has an interesting voice. I really want her to do a solo.



i wish the band unit was HER solo just like ftisland was for hongki (and like cnblue for yonghwa). but NOOOO they had to ruin it by letting jimin write raps and get 50% of the song and some random pop throwaway instead of a pop rock song like the band version of Get Out.



NudeShroom said:


> i am def interested in choa, as she is the only one i can name in aoa other than the annoying rapper sharing a name with jimin
> 
> but the girl did taeyeon in mr. mr. and while it's a terrible song, she just had this cool flair to her



the taeyeon adlib? that was actually bestie's uji, MY FAVORITE nugu atm.

mad pipes. think if hyorin had much better control & emotion instead of just screeching and screaming (and looked better), you get her.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdOq_-xpCu0[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugzfrRtES7o[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D95E-eax26g[/youtube]

she also did let it go (better than bohyung tbh but she def has a more pop friendly voice compared to bohyung)


----------



## Sansa (Jul 17, 2014)

Man, I hate Heechul
The guy has such an inflated sense of self importance

Not to mention he always claims to know about literally EVERY scandal a considerable amount of time before it's reported


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2014)

Suju members in general have an inflated self worth, esp given some of the comments younger groups have made about the group.


----------



## chocy (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah, guess Heechul wanted to leave War of Words with a bang.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 18, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Man, I hate Heechul
> The guy has such an inflated sense of self importance
> 
> Not to mention he always claims to know about literally EVERY scandal a considerable amount of time before it's reported


you seem upset


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 18, 2014)

sm launching a taemin solo what... 

should've been jonghyun


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 18, 2014)

oh come on
you know taemin will easily outsell any of the other member solos
from a pure money point of view giving jonghyun a solo would be retarded


----------



## Hustler (Jul 18, 2014)

Tbh though, I have seen lot more Jonghyun fans and he's a better vocalist

His male fans are up there with any of the BB members


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 18, 2014)

eh i seriously doubt taemin will pull in much higher numbers than jonghyun tbh.

from a business standpoint, even debuting solos from SM is a dumb move. henry has nice title tracks but his sales are disastrous on the charts.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2014)

The only solos i see being successful are Taeyeon and maybe a KRY unit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2014)

Damn Infinite's live for Be Back was really good.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 18, 2014)

Goodbye Summer is the besto song on Pink Tape


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2014)

No Airplane.

Jonghyun also can produce quality music, if Henry can get a solo I don't see why not Jonghyun.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2014)

fangirls is why they would do taemin most likely

album sales yo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 19, 2014)

shinee's album sales are not much higher than infinite tho and SM desperately pushed them for the album daesang last year (which exo took instead).

i mean i see the logic but I seriously doubt that taemin's solo will outsell any other shinee member's by more than 10-20k max (toheart is at 73k sales on gaon midyear and I doubt taemin would get numbers much higher than that alone).


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 19, 2014)

shiiiit this is crazy good all ive wanted
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICm6ctEgkkY[/youtube]

infinite need to dump sweetune already. might be best boy group song this year.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2014)

I really like the song, I like that it doesn't follow the usual formation of songs either. 

The lives are really good though and the song is pretty good too.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2014)

> 1. [+12,732, -1,008] The fans who were meant to leave have already left so he should take care of his remaining fans. His apology will only be heard as an excuse to the fans who already left ㅋ
> 
> 2. [+12,482, -911] You're not going to be a star forever... He seems to have fallen into the star disease way too early.
> 
> ...


Knetz putting baekhyun in the dumpster


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2014)

Exo fans are so dramatic, they need to stfu


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2014)

Who is to say they're all exotics


----------



## chocy (Jul 20, 2014)

The K-fans who left Baekhyun's and Taeyeon's fandoms are really strange and contradictory. They first faulted them for posting coded messages to each other through their public instagrams, which the K-fans saw as something that was solely meant for themselves? I can understand this for Taeyeon's case as she expressly stated on her instagram that it was meant for fans, but Baekhyun did not state the same so this is largely the affected-fans' very deluded assumption. 

Judging from the more recent articles on their relationship, the affected-fans seemed to have changed sides to just despising the relationship altogether. If they took Baekhyun's words that he will only consider relationships when he is thirty, then those affected K-fans need to stop being so trusting.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 20, 2014)

> EXO-K's Baekhyun Reveals His Ideal Type and Goes through Rough Initiation Process on Upcoming Episode Of "Roommate"


*



			Baekhyun Reveals His Ideal Type
		
Click to expand...

**



			Ideal Type
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2014)

> Who is to say they're all exotics



because normal people wouldn't care if baekhyun was screwing a cucumber, that's why.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 20, 2014)

You don't need to be an exotic to disagree with his actions


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2014)

What actions even, of dating???


----------



## Spica (Jul 20, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> You don't need to be an exotic to disagree with his actions



As Enno said, what actions???


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2014)

> [3:13:19 PM] Lord of the Renes: i can't see sica dating anyone
> [3:13:20 PM] Lord of the Renes: lol
> [3:13:29 PM] Cara: lmao she's just the slickest
> [3:13:39 PM] Cara: there are always rumors though
> ...



my friend hitting on the head why we don't know if sica is dating anyone


----------



## Sansa (Jul 20, 2014)

Waiting a month + to even address the situation, then deleting the 'apology' 8 minutes after uploading it.
Those actions.

Also, like the netizens said, he most likely only did it because people stopped showing up to his musical and he has no fans anymore.
No one is mad at him dating


----------



## Spica (Jul 20, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> No one is mad at him dating



do we use the same internet


----------



## Sansa (Jul 20, 2014)

Only the sasaengs+other delusionals are mad at him and they don't need to be mentioned.

He uploaded an apology solely because he started to lose popularity/money, not because he meant it.
He also did it way after the incident occurred and the other party involved apologised which makes him look even worse.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2014)

> He uploaded an apology solely because he started to lose popularity/money



Like SM pays him. As for the musical, he gets paid, regardless of stupid fans selling their tickets.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 20, 2014)

Less people buying tickets = less money made for him

is that not hot money works


----------



## Spica (Jul 20, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Less people buying tickets = less money made for him
> 
> is that not hot money works



Nope. My friends do event management and they have invited Jrock/Kpop people for concerts/attending. Not entirely the same as a musical, but when hiring/casting somewhat famous people it works similarly. 

People like Baekhyun, of EXO/SM fame*, get paid in advance by the theatre/producers/investors whoever raised the funds for it, or they refuse to do it. The ticket sales just gives money back + more to the people who invested the money into funding him and the other workers of the musical. It's the theatre/organisers who lose the money, not the actors/actresses.  

Fans aren't hurting Baekhyun, they're hurting the other workers around him... which is childish and pathetic...

*(As in, if they're nugu or acting rookies etc, they probably don't have huge SM contract lawyers who can give them the advance payment clause)


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2014)

money iz complicated yo

theres a reason why things like concerts really aren't that profitable

edit: tina told me to clarify

it's not ticket sales that are the money makers for things like SM, it's merchandise that makes more of the money


----------



## Spica (Jul 21, 2014)

Sum1 dun goofed in SM


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9txzvu6eQuw[/YOUTUBE]

i am caught somewhere between "ohwowtheylookgreat" and "whatthefuckisthatlegmove"

there is honestly  no easy way to describe what the hell i'm trying to think


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2014)

The song is so bad that I kind of like it. The production is kind of weird, the instrumental does not go well with the singing in the first part at all.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 21, 2014)

its hot mess but not stank enough to redeem them for me. go back 2 shady girl.



amazing gifs for laughs to come outta this


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2014)

So TTS is making a comeback. I hope Taeyeon isn't given a hard time.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 21, 2014)

I think Dasom and Bora have the best asses in SISTAR.

I saw a gif and 

When does World get unbanned?
He would be raving at this


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 21, 2014)

Touch mah bodayy~

lol not Loving U 2.0 as I hoped but I still like it


----------



## Chloe (Jul 21, 2014)

bruh, Soyou is where it's at for Sistar. Her body is phenoms


----------



## Sansa (Jul 21, 2014)

Her boobs are anyway


----------



## chocy (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking forward to SM's new girl band. They are going to debut next month! It is SM's first girl group following f(x)'s debut back in 2009. The band's concept is said to be an in-between of f(x)'s experimental concept and Girls' Generation's more mainstream style.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 22, 2014)

this whole song sounds better without the filler stanking it up
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U13MWqbyQYQ[/youtube]

the band unit better be choa's solo show...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2014)

^That sounds good, mainly because BraveBros instrumental in the song is shite.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqvdj0Fl_MY[/YOUTUBE]
Seriously where is the justice for Rainbow


----------



## Chloe (Jul 22, 2014)

To Me was truly a blessed era of Yoonhye not looking scary and blonde Jisook.

If Hyunyoung didn't lose weight for To Me/Sweet Dream it would be actually perfect.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 22, 2014)

omg jaekyung not holding her phone to her ear properly 

All these memories


----------



## Chloe (Jul 22, 2014)

Woori and Jaekyung in To Me, there's just something so unf about them here


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]S4sJ2M9S3E4[/YOUTUBE]

AW YIS


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2014)

Is that pronounced Haht felt?


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 22, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> its hot mess but not stank enough to redeem them for me. go back 2 shady girl.
> 
> 
> 
> amazing gifs for laughs to come outta this



Makes a dance move that looks like a dog just finished pissing...Or alternatively Baloo's dance in Bare Necessities...I've no idea which is worse.

The choreographer must've been high as fuck.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCfdLXW7FFw#t=176[/youtube]

I guess I kinda like the song, but this is near CP lvl budget.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 23, 2014)

GUYS THIS IS RELEVANT


DO THIS TEST

I GOT BAEKHYUN BECAUSE HE IS APPERANTLY FABULOUS


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]eUHRw7g7KuM[/YOUTUBE]

edit:

Which EXO member is your soulmate?

Suho

Your EXO soulmate is Suho, the true-blue gentleman. As the leader of ten EXO clowns, Suho is a responsible and reliable guy. You won't need to worry about him. He'll know how to manage himself with his neat and clean sense of style; more importantly, he'll know how to take good care of you. Need a shoulder to cry on? Super Sensitive Suho to the rescue! Need to a boytoy to complain to? There's a Suho for that.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 23, 2014)

did the author just call suho a boy toy?
like seriously?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2014)

Your EXO soulmate is Sehun, the ice prince of EXO. Like a model, Sehun is tall, refined, fashionable and often wears a cold expression. He's some stylish man-candy, but hard to read at times. Maybe you like that mystery. But once you chip away at that cold exterior, you'll find a gem of a person who's a bit awkward, easily-misunderstood, but super warm, making him worth all the wait to make the ice melt away.


----------



## chocy (Jul 23, 2014)

I got Suho too! Was hoping for Lay, but Suho is awesome too  hope I can get tickets for their concert. Worried about the booking website crashing.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 23, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> GUYS THIS IS RELEVANT
> 
> 
> DO THIS TEST
> ...


*Kai*

Your EXO soulmate is Kai, the resident hottie! Eye-candy for your arm, you'll have tons of fun showing off your visually blessed boyfriend to your drooling gal pals. The boy isn't just good looks though; a good flirt and a bundle of charm, he'll know how to make you swoon with words alone. He's also friendly and super active; he will definitely not be a bore to bring around. So go ahead, tout your boytoy because you've got a lot to be proud of!


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 23, 2014)

dude this is so blatant


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2014)

> he'll know how to make you swoon with words alone. He's also friendly



This isn't Kai at all though...

I got Chen lol.


----------



## Spica (Jul 23, 2014)

The language they are using  So objectifying, the matriarchy needs to check its privilege.






(I got Suho too)


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 23, 2014)

lol got Suho too....is he really boring cuz tbh I picked a bunch of the boring answers xD


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 23, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> This isn't Kai at all though...
> 
> I got Chen lol.



can we trade


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2014)

warudo got DO 

nobody has gotten chanyeol, lay, xiumin, luhan, or tao yet lol


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2014)

I got the guy who doesn't do anything right?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2014)

yup

sehun is fodder extraordinaire


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm beginning to find Minah really cute


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2014)

Sojin has really low self esteem. Korea really fucks these girls up.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2014)

sojin is gorgeous, i don't care what whatsherface says


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2014)

IU also admitted to having really low self esteem so I think it's a deeper problem, though I guess everyone has their moments.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2014)

IU I can sort of understand, the girl took a different route to fame and has had a lot of pressure on her.  She's been quite under the radar (media-wise) for a while now though.

Also, just noticed something about Girls Day

Most groups will stick with a style for two or three comebacks, but they're CONSTANTLY changing.  Like, Hyeri looks uh-MAZING in Expect, but then you never see that look again (probably cuz she chops her hair off), but then Minah also regrows her hair out.  Sojin's hair has gone black/brown/red/blonde in a very short time as well

i know they're doing the same thing as 9M (THEY WERE PERFECT ;_ and releasing songs quickly while their popularity is high, but damn they really switch the styling up

edit: they've also all had short hair at one point...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2014)

They do change alot, I didn't even recognise them from their earlier songs, they've changed so much.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 24, 2014)

I love this song so much [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vHw17-zFa4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2014)

Everything about Damaged Lady was great (Megami-sama is such a queen) other than the cringeworthy title and Seungyeon's face.  Ever since I saw Seungyeon's drama appearances her face and voice has really bothered me...




Also, shit is really going down with f(x). They've . People saying it's the DBSK-controversy happening again.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2014)

So F(x) is in trouble.


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2014)

Nugu they may be, but IT'S KYUNGRI ALERT KYUNGRI IS HERE

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU77asyfExs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chocy (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah seems like a bad year for SM.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2014)

Tbh though, Sulli contributes shit all minus her looks.

Krystal does a lot more, but cops so much flack for just having a cold ass look. I find her million times more gorgeous than Jessica too. She's a goddess.

Not throwing away Eunji or Ara, but dayum!


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2014)

You should've heard Cara and my fangirling over Krystal the other day. She's too good for Korea tbh. 



Another rumour that seemed to have popped up is Sulli is pregnant, which is why Choiza is being grosser than usual, Heechul getting pulled from the show and everything in SM is on lockdown. D:


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2014)

Spica said:


> You should've heard Cara and my fangirling over Krystal the other day. She's too good for Korea tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Another rumour that seemed to have popped up is Sulli is pregnant, which is why Choiza is being grosser than usual, Heechul getting pulled from the show and everything in SM is on lockdown. D:



She does deserve it. She's incredibly gorgeous and carries Fx more than people give her credit for.

There were rumors about Sulli being pregnant before, but there is no point talking about a young girl like that without any proof. I wonder why SM would cancel everything because of one member though..

The new girl group is gona burn to the ground unless they're as talented as Shinee and get promoted well.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2014)

Krystal is really underrated, imo out of all the SM idol girls, she has probably the most charisma and stage presence. She carries F(x) imo. They criticise her because she's not afraid of being more American, she talks English, she doesn't prescribe to any innocent routine. She's just who she is and thus gets hate for it.


----------



## Austin (Jul 24, 2014)

Krystal underrated hahahahaha


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2014)

She is though..

She never gets enough credit. Most of the articles about her are criticising something she did.


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2014)

I was telling Cara that if Krystal stayed in LA she would prolly end up as one of the Asian Youtube stars or go the route of Arden Cho.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2014)

Arden Cho is actually a really good singer though


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2014)

I just really like Arden Cho .____.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2014)

I understand. Still one of the best covers.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eP8_gqBhn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2014)

everyone cross their fingers for no juhyun rap so we can finally hit gold and move past "decent nugu" tier sales


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2014)

the name bring honour


----------



## chocy (Jul 24, 2014)

Sulli is going on a hiatus from her activities. Being mentally and physically exhausted from malicious rumours is probably the tip of the iceberg since the other members were forced to quit Red Light promotions too. I like f(x), hope they will pull through this difficult period...


----------



## Spica (Jul 25, 2014)

chocy said:


> Sulli is going on a hiatus from her activities. Being mentally and physically exhausted from malicious rumours is probably the tip of the iceberg since the other members were forced to quit Red Light promotions too. I like f(x), hope they will pull through this difficult period...



hiatus is shady as fuck, since they are ending all their promotions instead of moving on without sulli. Heck, they promoted an entire year without Amber...


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2014)

Man, what did Soo Man do in his past life?
Was he a serial killer or something?

This is a horrible year of SM.

ALSO
PLEASE TELL ME IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO THINKS THIERRY HENRY LOOKS JUST LIKE LEE DONG WOOK IN THIS PICTURE


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2014)

Also, on the whole Sulli thing:
Going on hiatus is suspect, they promoted for a long time without llama lord and Exo promoted even during Kris' scandal.
Hyeri performed while she had the flu
Hwayoung performed with a broken leg

Making her go on hiatus is just going to fuel speculations like "ETA: 9 months."


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 25, 2014)

[youtube]3Fph4WM35Lo[/youtube]

damn I'm loving all these like, beyonce moves that are showing up in kpop all of a sudden...though lbr she's only really pulling off like 20% of the moves. Also, I don't speak korean, but it sounds like she's just saying her name over and over again 

Still, I'm excited for the MV


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 25, 2014)

I can hear the rage of f(x) fans in the distance like a dull roar. Seriously, what bad...luck, would you call it?

I mean, I'm in the Exo fandom and I'm still ready to admit this shit's bad.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 25, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUWs-fuKR54[/youtube]

Fuckn Jeisus.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 25, 2014)

As if Krystal is underrated.

Maybe in Korea, but no way in hell is she underrated among intl fans


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 25, 2014)

Krystal who?


----------



## Spica (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2014)

kim woo bin being benedict 

well he is korea's equivalent to benedict cumberwhatever.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2014)

nice pushup bra jeisus


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2014)

Who is diz?


----------



## Spica (Jul 27, 2014)

I did not realise that Yeeun would be doing her solo under the name Ha:tfelt  I thought it was the song name and the album was called Me?

Cringe.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2014)

Jinny from YG girl group


DAYUUUMM


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2014)

Jinny


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Spica (Jul 27, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Who is diz?



Looks like Stephanie Lee.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2014)

Spica said:


> Looks like Stephanie Lee.



Thank you! 

Her smile is amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5SFCXl35vg[/YOUTUBE]

lawl


----------



## Sansa (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol @ international fans trying to be k-netizens and overreacting to some little shit.

Some guy's hand brushed Suzy twice during a Sprite event and they're calling him a molester and a pervert


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd say it was whatever if Suzy didn't look so pissed off.



She has good instincts, she caught a creeper a mile off.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2014)

And we know it happens all the time (remember Jessica??) but too bad this one got caught, I don't feel sorry about netziens ripping him to shreds.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol @ international fans trying to be k-netizens and overreacting to some little shit.
> 
> Some guy's hand brushed Suzy twice during a Sprite event and they're calling him a molester and a pervert



someone touching someone who didn't ask for it should always be ripped to shreds

his hand shouldn't of even been on suzy unless he was a coordinator or she welcomed him


----------



## Sansa (Jul 27, 2014)

He was the MC and leading her to where she should stand.

Her face was like that even when he was off screen anyway so zzz


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2014)

> Her face was like that even when he was off screen anyway so zzz



No it wasn't. 

Oh and she came back later with her legs covered because it bothered her. 

But nahh we're all just overreacting.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> He was the MC and leading her to where she should stand.
> 
> Her face was like that even when he was off screen anyway so zzz



i'm not really bothered by suzy's predicament but do you really think what he did was okay?


----------



## Chloe (Jul 27, 2014)

Poor Suji babe 

That SM teaser looks like a mess, not even a hot one.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2014)

Someone tell him about what happened to Jessica and see if he still thinks it's all overreacting.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2014)

Chloe said:


> Poor Suji babe
> 
> That SM teaser looks like a mess, not even a hot one.



It sounds like they're saying Hot Penis.


----------



## Spica (Jul 27, 2014)

Suzy has probably experienced worse and knows how to deal with it, but that doesn't make it okay for anyone to touch her below the waist. It's good to react to it, it shows that it isn't acceptable. 

Speaking of idol harassment, look at Nichkhun 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZWABWaqmuw[/YOUTUBE]

He's mouthing in Thai '[Did he] grab my butt??' looking all freaked out but he calms himself down professionally.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 27, 2014)

>implying that MC's hand brushing Suzy's thigh is comparable to this


zzzzz


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2014)

none of it's acceptable

it's all bad

bleh i'm just done


----------



## Spica (Jul 27, 2014)

Sexual harassment is sexual harassment, Stars. I don't know what kind of girls you are around, but it's time you grow up and learn that that shit just doesn't fly. With anyone. Any way.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5SFCXl35vg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> lawl



Oh wow, I didn't even realise that this is SM's new group teaser.

Compared to the amount of promotion Exo got, this is like..


----------



## Spica (Jul 28, 2014)

i... what...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2014)

is that... hyuna?

damn what did she do to her face


----------



## Chloe (Jul 28, 2014)

I love the song even tho it's pretty not that great


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2014)

I thought that was Nana.

Are you sure that's Hyuna?


----------



## Chloe (Jul 28, 2014)

3hunna percent sure


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2014)

3hunna 

Did she get ps to look like nana or something?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> is that... hyuna?
> 
> damn what did she do to her face



she's just making a face during that gif, it looks funny cuz it literally was shown for like a second in the MV

[youtube]oTXCgR93zC8[/youtube]

interesting make up at the end

but jesus she looks amazing with black hair


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2014)

> Did she get ps to look like nana or something?



Her face is already a brand, why would she want to imitate someone with less popularity.

I love Hyuna, I really do. She's one of my kpop biases but that song is just abit rubbish and the way she sings the song is really annoying. She looks amazing though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2014)

i'm with chloe here

i'm secretly rocking out while staring at hyuna


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL What is this article?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2014)

...basically it's "hyuna knows how to flirt and heres my pseudo-scientific breakdown of it"


----------



## Spica (Jul 28, 2014)

I liked the song and the video haha

It's catchy and I can jam to this. Hyuna is cool as hell with a damn strong charisma.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 28, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> but jesus she looks amazing with black hair


oh my god yes. Black haired Hyuna is prime.

Casual reminder this exists (I love this song(I love everyone's styling))

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqYWpzb65rE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2014)

Henry called Lee Hyori ugly apparently???? I guess it's her dark skin right?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5hh-zQyYCc[/YOUTUBE]

Cara kpop has answered your prayers, though I bet it's gonna be aimed at guys.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5hh-zQyYCc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cara kpop has answered your prayers, though I bet it's gonna be aimed at guys.



well they have my attention 

and holy shit so many comebacks soon

i'm sad fx ended early but in august we're getting Ladies Code as well it seems



BUT WHY DID SOJUNG CUT HER HAIR T_T


also seems jimin is bearable when she doesn't sound like a dying cat

[youtube]FppeYoPjbho[/youtube]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2014)

Ladies code!! yeah Sojung cut her hair, she had short hair on Mcountdown the other day


----------



## Chloe (Jul 30, 2014)

Jieun


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQT82EOXX7c#t=127[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty good.

 One of the few songs where the dubstep breaks doesn't make me wanna tear my hair out.



Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5hh-zQyYCc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cara kpop has answered your prayers, though I bet it's gonna be aimed at guys.



Dis gunna be gud


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nzyo6j3qLhI[/YOUTUBE]

we missed you yenny ;_;


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2014)

#butstillgotcrucifiedsmh
#demangles


----------



## Hustler (Jul 31, 2014)

> "Hello.
> This is Hello Venus' agency Tricell Media.
> We are here to deliver sudden but major news to all the fans who have always supported and loved Hello Venus.
> Fantagio and Pledis have decided to end their 'Hello Venus' joint project they've been carrying out together through Tricell Media for each of their future progress direction.
> ...



WHAT..THE..FUCK?!?!?

.....


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 31, 2014)

holy shit the wiki is already updated 

from what I can see they were pretty irrelevant in their former set up, which makes sense because a joint entertainment company group would have messy management. Let's hope they'll add some new trainees to spice up the group and get some good synergy going.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2014)

The fuck. Pledis really is trash.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2014)

sorry guys, i know you loved them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2014)

eh I wouldn't blame Pledis alone. this was a project between two companies and I think Pledis gets more flack because they're more well known amongst the music fans. I'm assuming there was probably issues over the money, as well as profit division - especially since it was 4-2 in terms of member division.

I'm not too worried for Ara & Yoonjo. Lime tho... she's the one royally fucked over because she's stuck in an acting company (it is her original company tho so... can't really do much about that).

If anything, I see Fantiago taking the remaining 4 Hello Venus members and promoting them like their male actor group 5urprise.

tbh they weren't irrelevant, amongst the 2012 girl group debuts, they had the best sales and biggest fandoms until the comeback never happened and AOA's rise occurred.

Also Yenny's dubstep was awful, sounds too dated. I loved the song outside of the dubstep. Strong debut by her but a lot of the songs had me going this would be better if she took out this and changed this. I'm glad she's getting praise but the title track is overrated for the 2011/12 sound of dubstep drop.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2014)

Been listening to Coup Detat again and I love Window so much. I feel like GD's strongest songs are stuff like That XX and Missing You, rather than stuff like Crayon and Michigo.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello Venus have a decent fanbase, like A Pink level during their debut, and see what a hit did for them. They should have tried to work it out.

AOA though, Short Hair is still charting in the top ten, the girls are the next big thing. I hope they improve their live stages because outside of Choa and Yuna, they need to start giving a fuck.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2014)

there's too much fodder in AOA Enno. FNC made a mistake debuting some of these girls, you can tell they're struggling to get them individual things since they're mostly sending them off with acting package deals with FTI/CNB members as lead.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2014)

> they're mostly sending them off with acting package deals with FTI/CNB members as lead.



FNC is really good at this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2014)

so uhhhhh

spica's new single is getting a US release

i have no idea what to expect suddenly

i want them to comeback but i don't want them to crash and burn

and if anyone is curious, only jiwon really has relatively impressive english, and maybe boa. 

the others really didn't sing well in english iirc


aaaaaaaaaaaand now going to watch spica's videos, someone mentioned jiwon has a lisp, and i cna't fucking unhear it


----------



## Spica (Aug 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4I2Ai-nNOw[/YOUTUBE]

Red Velvet is out with Happiness MV (wow, SM is really in a hurry to replace f(x) srs)

The song is pretty safe and meh, with no good hooks. Really forgettable. They also look the same which is a shame. They look different in bareface. Whoever styled their hair and makeup only knows one style. 

Also, apparently they just ruined any chances of making it in Japan, with the Hiroshima reference, and America to an extent, with the 9/11 reference. Really uncalled for.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2014)

9/11 Reference what!!!

Who the hell did this.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2014)

Bro I legit can't tell them apart. I had an easier time learning Rainbow apart in A tbh.

I like the green tipped one tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2014)

Did you guys see the 4ladies teaser




Try hard why don't you


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm here for that :wardo


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 1, 2014)

4ladies is gonna save kpop


----------



## Salad (Aug 1, 2014)

Yoona.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2014)

Chloe said:


> Bro I legit can't tell them apart. I had an easier time learning Rainbow apart in A tbh.
> 
> I like the green tipped one tho.



green tips is the maknae, joy

red - irene
blue - wendy (main vocal)
orange/yellow - seulgi

edit: either way they really weren't ready to debut, you can see it in their faces

SM has some hydra agents in their video editors I see


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2014)

Dear all-knowing Cara, how young is the maknae?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2014)

idk chloester, she's the one which SM released nothing about

the others are Irene (23), Seulgi & Wendy (20)

so my guess is she's probably a 95 or 96er


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2014)

similar age chingu


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2014)

she's a qt too

[YOUTUBE]CqsK86j2BXM[/YOUTUBE]

she stands out in the live

i hope that the stupid war references were done by some stupid fuck with no life in the staff, because RV(...even their acronym comes out stupid) actually seems like a nice group.  they're definitely SM level trained, but


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2014)

I need me one if those mesh outfits 
[YOUTUBE]ZRD-U_kGC0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2014)

that kinda felt like a weak debut stage, green was the best choice


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 1, 2014)

so red velvet vs 4ladies

clash for the ages

chloe buy me a mesh outfit


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2014)

Red Velvet seems to give more of a fuck than F(x) did atleast.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2014)

i like the pink tips girl.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2014)

I think that's Irene.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRD-U_kGC0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2014)

It's not evol but i'll take what I can. Say sounds so good.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 1, 2014)

Uh, I have a question. Is there a KPop star that's like half-black or something? I once passed by this Korean place and there was a MV (I'm assuming but I could be completely wrong) with this really cute girl who looked mixed on and I never found out what the video itself is about. So, was it a MV of a KPop group or something? :I


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2014)

you're probably looking for Michelle Lee's Without You? (only black korean celeb to come to mind rn other than tasha)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLl-Xwoos68[/youtube]


----------



## Jimin (Aug 1, 2014)

That's not it. :< Who's Tasha? : O

It could've just been a random American music video now that I think about it, but it's usually something Korean since it's a Korean karaoke bar or club, I think. :I


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol

L8r Hello Penus

Lime should go solo


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 1, 2014)

based jenissi


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2014)

>people hating the members of red velvet
>for a mistake the mv director made
>toplel


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY8LdjWb-oo[/YOUTUBE]

Troublemaker with Hyuna 2.0.

I swear that dress only gets shorter and shorter by every performance.



Chloe said:


> I need me one if those mesh outfits
> [YOUTUBE]ZRD-U_kGC0k[/YOUTUBE]



Nogirlongirlaction/10


----------



## chocy (Aug 1, 2014)

Not quite liking Red Velvet's Happiness song. I like Irene so far, the one with the pink hair tips.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WR6x_BfoZq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2014)

> Your bloated, swollen face.
> You're not satisfied no matter what you put in it.
> You're going to become an old person next to an ugly child
> You drag your entire body and slap it onto your face
> ...


Rapper from rookie group A.KOR going crazy on Bom
lmao
put her in a coffin


----------



## Spica (Aug 3, 2014)

^ seen the girl's face? Pot calling the kettle back. 


I really like RED, it's awesome. Are there more songs released by Hyuna this comeback?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes. she's released a mini album.

Umm lol the San E song.

And the diss rap, good luck because you'll get publicity but not the good kind.


----------



## Spica (Aug 3, 2014)

Poor girls. Worst debut ever.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 3, 2014)

KPop MVs have really started to show off a lot of skin lately... I like it. 

I'm only basing this off two MVs though. 2NE1's Crush and SISTAR's Touch my Body.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2014)

who is the giant in AOA?

i like how she dwarfs the other chicks ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Jimin (Aug 3, 2014)

Decided to check out AOA on Youtube.
Sees a MV called Miniskirt.
I like where this is going...


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2014)

Hyejung??? 

Idk who else is really tall in Aoa


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2014)

Seolhyun is pretty tall too


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2014)

Did you watch Weekly Idol with AOA Cara?? Because yeah Hyejung looks like a damn giant, and Mina is just so gorgeous.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2014)

if you link it i'll watch it, i only know choa and jimin so i guess i should learn them

edit: warudo linked it to me

SEOLHYUN DISAPPEARED, ISN'T SHE THE ONE EVERYONE LIKES?!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioFg66tzlGg[/YOUTUBE]

Lol at their "talent"


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2014)

lol he linked me the first one

i'll watch that one later

but the tall ones are definitely Hyejeong and Yuna, so i'll go back and figure out which one i was looking at ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

edit: it was def hyejeong, since yuna is just misleadingly tall in that weekly idol


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Spica (Aug 4, 2014)

MEGAMISAMA


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 5, 2014)

So Hoya the fool got himself injured, and thus during their lives now stands to the side while the others dance

this leads to rage enducing stuff in the youtube comments



> im new to I7 so can anyone tell me what position Hoya's in charge of? I read that he's main dancer but from this perf we can tell he's kinda lead vocal together with Woohyun (is he called Woohyun?)


>member who doesn't dance sounds sounds on par with lead vocal who is dancing
>they must both be lead vocals
this fucking logic



> so Sunggyu is main vocal; Woohyun and Hoya are lead vocals? you mean Hoya is main dancer AND lead vocal???


jesus fuck you retarded shit stop projecting, Hoya is a questionable 4th vocal in Infinite



> I'm new to INFINITE too. But seriously I think all of them can sing and be a vocalist regardless what roles they assumed at debut. This is really rare among Kpop groups.


Sungjong and Sungyeol
can sing/be a vocalist
hahahaha

Was I ever this deluded?


Edit: Holy shit he broke his ankle?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 5, 2014)

Is this guy still there?

Last I remember him pissing off Joe


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 5, 2014)

he aced last week's pressure test
I couldn't stop laughing  

haven't seen last night's ep yet, hopefully he's sticking around to the end cus he's fucking hilarious
him and Leslie

stripper bitch can go, she's no fun


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2014)

Is that Aussie Masterchef? That fat guy on the show is really annoying.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 5, 2014)

no it's the murican masterchef
implying I would watch cooking shows without gordon ramsey in it


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2014)

but wouter

don't you hear hoya's majestic voice when he sings he wants you 

bah bah bah bah baaaaaah


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2014)

Hoya has a nice tone but his voice isn't exactly good.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 5, 2014)

he's pretty stable even when dancing and has an okay tone
he's not a very technical vocalist at all though

but perfect for a backing vocal in a boyband

I swear these fangirls hear a nice tone coming from their oppars and they equate it to being a good vocalist


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2014)

In kpop standards are alittle low. They assume a stable voice equates to good singing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WSzMTWD4AVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> he aced last week's pressure test
> I couldn't stop laughing
> 
> haven't seen last night's ep yet, hopefully he's sticking around to the end cus he's fucking hilarious
> ...



"Looks like a pizza, tastes like a pizza, must be a pizza"



I can't stand Leslie though


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2014)

Seriously guys, Yeeun's new album is really good. Listen to it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2014)

dis betta be gud


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2014)

yenny's album is good and I love her as a producer/composer but her voice isn't captivating for me. as a singer, she falls flat.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]utxtwyxwdqI[/YOUTUBE]

okay i liked pretty pretty but this is it rehashed

I WANT NEW LADIES CODE DAMMIT


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 7, 2014)

silly carat

kpop groups don't rehash


----------



## Spica (Aug 7, 2014)

I really don't get the k-netizen obsession with Naeun, is it the power of WGM?!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2014)

She has a face korea likes and she has all that innocent charm. I persinally find her dull. Bomi ftw.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2014)

So Red Velvet is a project group. They're gonna have two more units and mighty morphin powerangers megazord in to a 12 member group.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2014)

did anyone really expect a small group from SM?

i was p sure they're gonna be part of a larger group and SM is launching them first to garner interest/fans before they eventually reveal they're a subunit part of this supergroup they plan on putting out.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2014)

Nah I didn't either. They have a way that works. They know more members equal more opportunities and more fanboys.  Yg is gearing up as well and with a possible 8 member group.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]j6Mns7IbRFE[/YOUTUBE]

first they try to break them into the US

and then when they try to they sell me short on Narae

4 minutes is too long for this song and too long to not have her in focus

what are they doing ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Jimin (Aug 7, 2014)

Honestly... Touch My Body has surpassed Bubble Pop as my favorite KPOP MV ever...


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2014)

Before you read it I suggest either reading  he made, because he explains these choices.  The idea was to pick not the best songs, but to pick the ones that they found were musically diverse pop songs.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 8, 2014)

AKP once again bringing us those relevant quizes 





> *Sunggyu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chloe (Aug 8, 2014)

that live version if The Chaser in your link Cara is so majestic 

anyway I got Sunggyu too


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2014)

Sungyeol



Ah, the "choding" Sungyeol is your perfect match! This cute member can be super random and a bit difficult to control as he still has the mindset of an elementary school kid, but that's also very endearing and brightens up your day whenever you're feeling down. Good luck controlling those ever fickle whims of his, but you guys share that same cute, childlike naivete that will make you an adorable couple to behold.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 8, 2014)

why is Seungyeol wearing Myungsu's hairstyle

what is habbening


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2014)

dont b hatin on mah man wouter

[YOUTUBE]W30xRz3Pxvs[/YOUTUBE]

still don't care about the song but they're so cute this comeback


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 8, 2014)

I got Sunggyu three.



NudeShroom said:


> first they try to break them into the US



Expect less than WG levels of success.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Aug 8, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> So Hoya the fool got himself injured, and thus during their lives now stands to the side while the others dance
> 
> this leads to rage enducing stuff in the youtube comments
> 
> ...



Any fangirl who says Sungyeol and Sungjong can be vocalists on their own is clearly delusional. I always cringe whenever I hear those two sing especially live; I'd rather they just keep their mouths shut and dance.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2014)

> Sungjong and Sungyeol
> can sing/be a vocalist
> hahahaha



And I can be a bird.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]a1LZha0301Y[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]NIEgMbIashY[/youtube]

i seriously just want one of those huge pairs of lips


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 11, 2014)

now this ladies and gentlemen
is a fiiiiiine looking boyband
that first picture in particular, the styling is perfect

Also am I reading this wrong or is their debut mv actually dropping within 24 hours?
HYPE


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah their debut MVs (two of em) drop in like an hour and a half. And the full album too.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 11, 2014)

Mino looks like an absolute babe


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 11, 2014)

2 debut mv's
YG knowing how to hype properly
I might have to do reacts to this shit


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2014)

They're gonna have three MV's but one of them is gonna be release later.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 11, 2014)

the album's a lot more mellow than I expected, I don't really like what they did to Smile Again

EDIT: dat Samsung endorsement


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2014)

Very impressive debut, liking both.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2014)

I liked the album. Needed a club banger though.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 12, 2014)

why                      ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2014)

because how else will i learn to love them if i can't dance like an idiot to them


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 12, 2014)

if you wanted dancy shit you should've become korean and voted team b


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> if you wanted dancy shit you should've become korean and voted team b



That's probably true

I still like the album.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm really hoping Pink Punk debut next. I know they're gonna be good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rSQShyc7uy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odBlgixZJpE#t=41[/YOUTUBE]

Damn YG rookies! Bobby slayed that though


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 14, 2014)

can we just talk about how massive YG's testicles are for even putting BI and Bobby in this contest in the first place?

If they hadn't delivered it would be the end of Team B
You can't seriously market yourself as a hiphop group when your rappers get shit on by nugus nobody will hear from again.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2014)

From Win though everyone loved Bobby so he wasn't that much of a risk imo, B.I though was.


----------



## AsunA (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm having a major girl crush on Hyorin.

Give it to Me has been my jam for a few months now!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 15, 2014)

apparently BI floundered on every stage on that show and is really relying on his fangirls to survive. my friend watching it says he stumbles over his lyrics like all of the stages and got voted through by fangirls.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 15, 2014)

there was that time he forgot his lines on the YG vs JYP rap segment


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> apparently BI floundered on every stage on that show and is really relying on his fangirls to survive. my friend watching it says he stumbles over his lyrics like all of the stages and got voted through by fangirls.



On WIN he was the same, he even got in trouble for lifting choreo when calling it his own. Bobby is the real Ace in YG. 

Though apparently the show was edited poorly, other acts fucked up alot but Mnet didn't show their fucks up, while completely editing out the black asian girl rapper.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 15, 2014)

still, it's clear BI is not all that and not worthy of the hype. overrated as hell and it's clear YG wants to push him as his next-gen GD but Bobby's the one with the real skills & talent.

another note: he chose to work with the YG team (Bobby chose another team), when he had full access to their expertise/advise as a YG trainee anyway. what was the point of being on the show?


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2014)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odBlgixZJpE#t=41[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Damn YG rookies! Bobby slayed that though



dis so gud


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2014)

Warudo! ! Mah ni**a


----------



## koguryo (Aug 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]he_cPrGfPKc[/YOUTUBE]

So I've heard Bobby's been killin it so I looked up some of more of his shit.  Knew that dude was my favorite in WIN for a reason.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 15, 2014)

Warudo you piece of shit!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2014)

though after watching the weekly idols, chanmi definitely has a serious case of bitch face.  but overall they're insanely tense regardless, they clearly need jimin to function properly


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2014)

> 1. [+110, -20] If as a public figure you can't hide hide your emotions on broadcast, why bother becoming a singer? Chanmi-ya, why don't you go lose weight.
> 
> 3. [+104, -22] Chanmi-ya, lose some weight. You're a girl group, aren't you?
> 
> 5. [+71, -2] There was also a corner where you answer Ryeowook's questions really fast and when Ryeowook asked Chanmi who the laziest member was, she picked Choa right away; what a jerk, go lose weight Chanmi



Is this some sort of Korean way of insulting?


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Warudo you piece of shit!!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2014)

Lol chanmi now that you're rising get used to netizens nitpicking.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 17, 2014)

she's the useless one anyway she better appreciate than choa is pm singing her ass off for all of them.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2014)

Choa and Yuna  

Hyejeong too for trying 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqlZUvkPPdQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lia3YyL-Y2c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_dvd1Dpaik[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sWBx5O6eww[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sQ3ZUMRBvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 17, 2014)

their lives are really weak though. some of them need to step it up because it's choa, jimin and one huge bunch of blah mediocrity right now.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1C6S4HwRT4[/YOUTUBE]

doesn't she sound like seohyun or whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> their lives are really weak though. some of them need to step it up because it's choa, jimin and one huge bunch of blah mediocrity right now.



Yuna is fine but yeah.  problem is they're getting brave bro songs that I really like 

/always dances to miniskirt in the car



The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1C6S4HwRT4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> doesn't she sound like seohyun or whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?



wendy seems cool, but i feel like she's going to be largely dismissed in the larger group (if it's true).  she puts a good amount of energy up on stage

Joy is still besto though


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> Yuna is fine but yeah.  problem is they're getting brave bro songs that I really like
> 
> /always dances to miniskirt in the car
> 
> ...



I just looked up their names and

dis joy and her poker face


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2014)

WORLD YOU'RE BASED AS FCK

I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR THAT KRYSTAL GIF FOR AGES

I LOVE YOU

NO HOMO

AND IRENE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2014)

You were gone too long


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 18, 2014)

> "Empty" is written by WINNER's Song Min Ho and Team B's B.I and Bobby, and composed by B.I.



what the fuck is this nonsense
this is appearing more and more to turn into a supergroup of sorts


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

Team A + Team B = NuABO







Jiyeon said:


> You were gone too long


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 18, 2014)

I liked NuABO
and Danger was cool also
wait I actually sort of like most if not all of fx's stuff
what


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tK0XUQQ3wA[/YOUTUBE]


> Just my personal opinion, I like Youngji and i have nothing against her at all but it looked like they were trying to avoid her in the music video? Like what's the point of the new member then. Honestly they could have made it as a trio, this music video was basically gyuri, seungyeon and hara anyway, i believe the new member had like one line



I felt the same way 

And do they always end their MV's the same way or is that just me?


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj-tdx3d_CI#t=63[/YOUTUBE]

dat jay too gud for kpop


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnOp_t0kqeI#t=56[/YOUTUBE]

lel what am I watching?

Lizzy has risen in my cuteness scale 

I wonder how long this MV took with all those outfit changes 

Can you spot the differences? 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYUKVoWNoMY#t=78[/YOUTUBE]

time to shuffle


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

GOT DAYUM how did I ever miss these?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2014)

Didn't those come out like 2 years ago?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 18, 2014)

shhhh don't complain
just enjoy the view


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Didn't those come out like 2 years ago?



ssshhh..... only dreams now............and wet pantsu


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

Dara still hanging around dem young bois I see 

COUGAR NOONER


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 18, 2014)

tfw no cougar noona kpop star to have raunchy sex with


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2014)

OC  MV is super creative lol


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2014)

OC MV is so good, the song though.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

ENNO ENGLISH RED LIGHT WAS BETTA

THERE I SAID IT
























actually I dun really care 

dat Luna doe


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFogEwzH4a0#t=73[/YOUTUBE]

what was up with that weird insert of Zico barely rapping? 

that being said I liked this probably more than I should


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

Official Destiny Gameplay Trailer: Mars

l-lewd


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

Secret had a comeback??

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpatVVhT-Io[/YOUTUBE]

Jieun 

ALL DOS LEGS UNFFF


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2014)

Secret comeback was solid. Those legs.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2014)

Red Light is abit weird both english and Korean but dat Korea version has dat Krystal so idc about basic white people version


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2014)

haha that chick did not sound white

red light was okay after a few listens

at least it wasn't just plain bad like mr. mr.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2014)

Taemin's impersonation of MJ is really bad


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 18, 2014)

The World said:


>



hahahhahahhahah the butthurt


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2014)

Dispatch shitting on SM and everyone running to it's defense 

Would Sulli leaving be a real loss for fx?? srs question


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure she has (or at least used to) have the most uncle stans or whatever they're called
but musically she adds less than Minho does to shinee


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2014)

sulli's looked like she's peaced out in red light perfs so w/e rly no big loss.


----------



## Spica (Aug 19, 2014)

SM given up on Sulli. Relationship with Big Dick confirmed.


And Sulli doesn't contribute much to f(x) so it's not a loss. She does photoshoots and some catwalk and awful acting jobs.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 19, 2014)

wow what a shitty year for SM
at least Ewteuk is back and the koreans seem to somehow like him again
so they can make some quick cash with a Suju comeback


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2014)

Can't believe suju is still so popular 

SM giving up on exo a bit after this whole kris nonsense? oh well


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 19, 2014)

plus overdose had nowhere near the impact as Growl or Wolf had.
SM rookies is probably shit also
maybe the next 4 member girl minigroup will be okay
can't be worse than red velvet's debut tbh


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 19, 2014)

in before f(x) is absorbed into that group also
creating a 16 member megagroup


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2014)

sm should just merge all their groups

make them live in the same house

film it

watch as drama and relationships happen

someone gets pregnant

etc


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 19, 2014)

all the minors gets pregnant
Leeteuk is the father


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2014)

Suju might have a  decent comeback and 3/4 of the group are still okay.


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> all the minors gets pregnant
> Leeteuk is the father



leeteuk sacrifices his sons and has sex with his daughters

winter is coming


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2014)

Warudo Mina !!!


----------



## Sansa (Aug 19, 2014)

Sulli gives 0 fucks man


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice set biatch


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JRp90bPH9ic[/YOUTUBE]

V's Dick song


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2014)

that album cover


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 20, 2014)

Cara don't diss the tastes of 13 year old grills


----------



## Sansa (Aug 20, 2014)

Everyone in Kara can get it

The new member is so perrty


----------



## Sansa (Aug 20, 2014)

RIP Sulli's career


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2014)

but if you want the quick list go

sohyun -> peniel -> amber -> Min (watch for who is holding the bucket) -> siwon (cuz he's hot duh) -> kwang soo -> YJS

props to ailee, kwang soo, and i think amber and peniel for using a shit ton of ice


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2014)

haha too cute..................and dumb 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUgE2a-mKYY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxIxjn3rpiE&index=1&list=PL14IEwaSn2ZWMPyS6jwkkcFLLOuh-vO-Z[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYkbQxX8IrE[/YOUTUBE]

Min was rly cute until she got that water dunked on her 

looked like a wet gerbil


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2014)

But but..celebs finishing uni is like..


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2014)

more scary news

she finished

_on time_


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2014)

Yoona babes started before her 

I struggled for 4 years


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2014)

Our Seopreme Leader


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2014)

She actually finished early apparently


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 22, 2014)

YG announced team B will be in another survival program with 3 new trainees
I'm assuimng that either there'll be 3-4 members eliminated by the end of it, or he'll actually split them into 2 groups
what the fuck is happening

to be honest, there's the 2 younger members that really aren't up to standard yet, so I wouldn't particularly mind them being replaced, it's not like they can't pull a hyunseung and  get picked up by another company.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmWf1pFjodY[/YOUTUBE]





Jiyeon said:


> RIP Sulli's career



Doesn't seem like she gives a shit tbh.


----------



## The World (Aug 22, 2014)

Sulli never looks like she gives a shit


----------



## Spica (Aug 22, 2014)

Eyh, me and Seobb are both Class of 2014 holla


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> YG announced team B will be in another survival program with 3 new trainees
> I'm assuimng that either there'll be 3-4 members eliminated by the end of it, or he'll actually split them into 2 groups
> what the fuck is happening
> 
> to be honest, there's the 2 younger members that really aren't up to standard yet, so I wouldn't particularly mind them being replaced, it's not like they can't pull a hyunseung and  get picked up by another company.



They should get rid of three of them. They're so mediocre. Idk how they even got in to YG.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 24, 2014)

Swaaaagggg

[YOUTUBE]RHU_tAWDmdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2014)

Warudo help me out here. The girl in Got7's A MV, how big do you think they are or is it an illusion?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2014)

Why is Taemin's voice so thin??


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8PrNPhVexE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

GOT DAYUM Bora's ass in the opening shot 

Now I know why she's still in the group 

I really like how the MV was shot and I'd never imagine seeing SISTAR driving around in a bright yellow Camaro 

I even dug the song and Bora wasn't overly annoying with her rap either

but was Soyu even in this? I think I heard her in the background chorus 

she had way more lines in Touch My Body which I really enjoyed too surprisingly 

2014 SISTAR still staying strong


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2014)

The song is good but kind of average. I was hoping they're gonna do another song like Ma Boy.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> * I was hoping they're gonna do another song like Ma Boy.*



wha?


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

m-muh goddess kyungri wut r u doing


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

Can she be any weirder?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2014)

The World said:


> m-muh goddess kyungri wut r u doing



obviously

being a goddess

woah what is going on here


----------



## Jimin (Aug 26, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> The song is good but kind of average. I was hoping they're gonna do another song like Ma Boy.



Speaking of Ma Boy, can someone help me understand the music video? I've never been one hundred sure on it.

Is it about a guy who was cheating on one girl with the other? And when both of the girls found out, they got really depressed about it? (Who is said guy in the vid btw?)


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2014)

That girl isn't Kyungri.  It's someone else


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJwHIpEogEY[/YOUTUBE]

jimin actually looks cool for once? 

and jungkook doesn't look like a complete kid anymore 

yo what is rapmon wearing?? what is he 12 years old with that headband on??? 

and after I thought his rap was dope 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3OLpHsAR54[/YOUTUBE]

now my opinion on him has fallen


----------



## Bill Hitchert (Aug 26, 2014)

Sorry, guys.  Drawing a big fat blank! I'm a little square when it comes to hip music, bud.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2014)

Here's more for you Warudo


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

lel you were dying for me to come back so you could post those huh?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2014)

Here you go Warudo, don't say I never did anything for you


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2014)

The World said:


> lel you were dying for me to come back so you could post those huh?



No one appreciates pussy spam like you do


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Here you go Warudo, don't say I never did anything for you



I think Leo might have repped me with this at one time


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2014)

Damn Winner is killing it on the charts. So many people seem angry about their success lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2014)

The World said:


> I think Leo might have repped me with this at one time


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Damn Winner is killing it on the charts. So many people seem angry about their success lol.



why?                .


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2014)

I think alot of people wanted them to flop for some reason. Yeah like a group with dicks from YG was gonna flop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2014)

watched the taetiseo unsubbed

iz cute

[YOUTUBE]hfXZ6ydgZyo[/YOUTUBE]

i liked the teaser and their previous song but this isn't what i was expecting 

edit:


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 27, 2014)

I think its because one of the members had some Iljin accusations thrown at him and had to switch schools because he beat someone up or some shit 

"1. [+432, -73] No need for more words if even an iljin considers the place scary" 
lelele

I'm reading some recent NB articles on them and the comments seem mostly positive or neutral now, a week ago it was a shitstorm though


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2014)

Lol the comments change depending on the place. 

Pann Nate is known to be full of idiots and so the comments are crap. Most of the Bom hate comments are from there. But on other sites people aren't too bothered.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2014)

EXID man. I loved Everynight but this song is bad


----------



## Chloe (Aug 27, 2014)

friendly reminder this is a family site


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2014)

Chloe said:


> friendly reminder this is a family site



Girl you Nasty Nasty


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> EXID man. I loved Everynight but this song is bad



ikr? so much potential but this one didn't use it


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCqUQxikvuI[/YOUTUBE]

I'll echo what I heard on KMD, this look like a plastic surgery ad.

I think it could grow on me if I heard it enough times tho.
Edit: If only I could unhear TOMATO.

Meanwhile Kim Hyun Joong's nice guy rep is dragged through the mud. While I'm usually the one not fast on the pitchfork trains, the evidence against him coupled with his agency's KKS lvl PR statements makes him look guilty as hell.


----------



## Austin (Aug 27, 2014)

The exid song feels like it's trying to be orange caramel imo


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]q_krT35dgDM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2014)

The starting of the song is good, the chorus is nice. Overall it's decent enough.


----------



## Spica (Aug 28, 2014)

I remember when people were like "thank god they don't pronounce it Mamma shita" when the teaser came out.

And then they pronounce it Mamma Shita.


----------



## Spica (Aug 28, 2014)

Netizens and VIPs be hating slaying MizuKiko


----------



## The World (Aug 28, 2014)

Is that pic suppose to be flattering?

tina pls


----------



## Austin (Aug 28, 2014)

watch out

shes a feminist


----------



## The World (Aug 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH6VcftgbY0[/YOUTUBE]

Namjoo too cute

Bomi too funny


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]be8wrvlFe6k[/YOUTUBE]

This goddamn song 
why does Jenissi piss me off so much
like the thing that pisses me off the most is that I actually like his parts
his rap style is infuriating ugh

also A-tom actually being relevant for once


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qdVrNh92XEs[/YOUTUBE]

somewhere around 1:35 theres a siwon part and the camera lingers a little too long on him

it's one of those moments you know that the person operating the switchboard was paralyzed in awe


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 29, 2014)

well yeah Siwon is pretty flawless


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 29, 2014)

it's sad cus the group seems way more balanced without yesung

liking the song and choreo
let's just forget the last 3 albums even existed
(holy shit there were 3 of those)


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2014)

> South Koreans 'will be extinct by 2750'



It's okay Korea, I will help you repopulate with the help of Gyuri and Suzy and Krystal.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2014)

Okay that ToppDogg song is really good. But that rapping....


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2014)

The girl with pink streaks in SM's new group is cute, Irene?

The song is meh though


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQnAL-f2grI[/YOUTUBE]
jam


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2014)

^ Wow, that's fucking amazing!


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 30, 2014)

i had a dream all 5 of DBSK were performing for me at a private concert 

they sang bolero and then jaejoong sung footsteps


i miss them so much
((


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2014)

> 슈퍼주니어(Super Junior)'s Heechul picked AOA as their rival above everyone other group!


 x10


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQnAL-f2grI[/YOUTUBE]
> jam



oh shit this song is dope as fuck



banger

in the middle mino was givin me them g-drag and top vibes


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> x10



They keep mentioning Aoa. Probably try some shit with them.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Hyejeong would crush their tiny balls with her 6 inch heels

or leave them to be fucked up by the Korean yakuza 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtOUwmn1FUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

haha I never noticed this


----------



## Chloe (Aug 30, 2014)

MIIIIINOOOOO

MY BAE 


I love it


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

man I was just re-listening to this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLbfv-AAyvQ[/YOUTUBE]

CL's rap was so good and Minzy sounded amazing

I never get to say that with all their songs because some of them are iffy with me


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]THq-kiZy0m0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

that socal life found him


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2014)

^ Seolhyun looks like Park Shin Hye there


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 1, 2014)

jesus the new Suju album is actually really good
makes sense considering how long they could work on it
insert random leeteuk lines in a few songs after he came back from army and you're good to go


----------



## koguryo (Sep 1, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]THq-kiZy0m0[/YOUTUBE]



Lando Wilkins, Pat Cruz and Ellen Kim.

I liked it


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcS-nIizcUA[/YOUTUBE]

thirst is real for SK men 

twas cute


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 2, 2014)

The kpop fandom is just  

Lee Byung Hun is being blackmailed by Dahee for 5mill dollars, and somehow the issue here is that he's a scumbag and _might_ (probably) be cheating on LMJ. Not that an idol is being a criminal and has prolly fucked over her entire group. 

Dahee joins the ranks of criminal idols, GLAM got fucked.

And Lee Byung Hun doesn't give a darn.


----------



## Spica (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm really happy Knetz are seeing how awesome Hyeri is now, but fuck Inetz for being culturally ignorant and/or annoying BlackJacks in the comments.


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

GLAM too nugu to even be nugu 

Some people are even saying that BTS and other Big Hits groups will be fucked over by this


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol I don't blame the Glam girl tbh. Might as well try it. Not like Glam is making any money.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 2, 2014)

So Ladies Code's eunB died


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

and she was the cutest one next to Sojung 

I just read the report...............so sad

I hope the other members are okay too


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2014)

That's so fucked up, RIP


----------



## Austin (Sep 2, 2014)

why do koreans get in so many car accidents?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2014)

okay that is fucking terrifying T_______T

i fucking love ladies code

and eunb... she's my age


----------



## Sansa (Sep 2, 2014)

Austin said:


> why do koreans get in so many car accidents?



Korean streets are really crowded for starters

and then most of these accidents happen when the road is wet.

I actually despise people who drive quickly when the road is wet, you have A LOT less control of the car and the car's ability to stop when the road is wet and the tires don't have as much traction.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 2, 2014)

Apparently, the back tire of the van fell out and that's the main cause of the accident.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2014)

Rise has been in surgery for 7 hours :/


----------



## Austin (Sep 2, 2014)

okay this is a sad ordeal

but people on my twitter who never once gave a shit about ladies code is now acting like they lost their best friend irl 

one girl i know was saying she cant eat and shes gonna pass out but she never ever liked them before 

smh bandwagoning deaths is like awful as fuck

but again my condolences to the people who actually care about them and her family


----------



## chocy (Sep 2, 2014)

Austin said:


> why do koreans get in so many car accidents?


Korean are quite dangerous drivers in my opinion. Every taxi ride that I have taken in Korea felt like a roller coaster, and some taxis do not even have safety belts for the back seats. The drivers hardly ever give way at zebra crossings. At traffic lights, you MUST look left and right before crossing as it is quite common for cars to try to beat the red light. For idols vans, it's a lot worse because they have to rush to their performance venues and avoid fan cars/vans.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 2, 2014)

Rise is in brain surgery and Sojung's condition hasn't been revealed.

This is such a tragedy really.

2014 has been the worst year for Kpop and Korea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2014)

Austin said:


> okay this is a sad ordeal
> 
> but people on my twitter who never once gave a shit about ladies code is now acting like they lost their best friend irl
> 
> ...



it does sound like much but i imagine some of the people are just in shock due to the age closeness and suddenness of death,  most people who follow kpop are in their teens to early twenties, and have had rare encounters with death of people in their own age group

just the idea that someone so similar to them has died can set them off

either way i'm just so fucking nervous, i really don't want to wake up in the morning and learn that Sojung and Rise are dead... it's bad enough to think that the two of them have already lost so much.


----------



## Austin (Sep 2, 2014)

i understand people being liek that cara

but it seems these people on my twitter are in it for the retweets and ladies code followers.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 3, 2014)

This is pretty sad.

I can't help but wondering whether or not they were using the seat belts , iirc idols usually doesn't. 



Ennoea said:


> Lol I don't blame the Glam girl tbh. Might as well try it. Not like Glam is making any money.



She should've one the high end call girl route, earn a truckload of money while the chances of getting thrown in jail is relatively small.

Guess she was too ambitious for her own good, huehuehue.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 3, 2014)

^it was confirmed eunbi wasn't wearing a seatbelt

and theres good news and bad news

bad news is Rise's surgery after 9 hours ended because her blood pressure was too low to operate

the good news is that it seems Sojung is stable and going to make it


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2014)

Ladies code

I'm glad Sojung survived.  Poor Eunb.  She was lovely. Some people though.  This twerp on twitter acting disgusting and looking for attention.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 3, 2014)

still keep rise in your prayers ;; apparently her blood pressure dropped too low for them to continue operating on and they have to wait until for it to stabilize before they can continue ;;;;


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2014)

Apparently Rise is in a terrible condition, she was so bad they couldn't recognise her.

The details are really horrible. This was truly the worst case that could happen. These poor children.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 3, 2014)

now i read that her brain was swelling too badly and they couldnt continue to operate on her for now 

i really hope polaris ent aren't assholes and really let them off for the rest of this year and however long they need to recover from this.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2014)

This kind of trauma will probably not be sorted for ages. But yeah seeing ladies code doing well idk what Polaris might do.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 3, 2014)

I know it sounds harsh but most likely ladies code will not exist

polaris is likely going to be charged and sued of a good chunk of money

and even though sojung is fine,  she's been left disfigured

Rise has it the worst... thankfully eunb didnt have to suffer but Rise's condition looks bleak


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2014)

It's so bad. This could happen to any idol so I think some people really need to wake up. Esp sasaengs who've caused countless accidents.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 3, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> ^it was confirmed eunbi wasn't wearing a seatbelt



I find it almost mind-boggling that they don't. I'm fuckin' terrified when I'm in the Philippines and cars don't have have seat belts, but these have, and choose not to use them for whatever reason.

I also heard on KMD that they were driving a car that has been part of many vehicular deaths in the past and has a rep for being a scrappy piece of junk.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2014)

shit the car was totaled


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2014)

> KARA's Gyuri: "How can this happen .. I respectfully send my condolences.. Please let Sojung and RiSe recover safely... Please pray for them, everyone."
> 
> Rainbow's No Eul: "It's so unfortunate...I respectfully send my condolences..."
> 
> ...



are these the tweets everyone's talking about?


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2014)

> The below is the actual emergency rescue (the Fire engine) report which shows seven people in the accident.
> 
> You will notice #1 and #2 are indicated as 미상 (unknown). This means their injuries were so severe they couldn't tell who they were. Those are RiSe and EnuB.



and even sojung was disfigured too  


> EunB was moved to Sungbin Medical Center right after the the accident. However, she was already in cardiac arrest *with open skull fracture.* They didn't even try CPR. They declared her DOA.
> 
> RiSe received CPR upon arrival at the medical center and also received CPR during the surgery (this is really serious). They are assessing that even if she survives she may remain in a vegetable state.
> 
> The other girl (probably Sojung) came to Ahju Medical Center but was sent to another hospital. They said her face was just totally injured. She probably won't be able to go back being a entertainer.



life is depressing 

I feel like I might actually cry for real


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2014)

Now the story is they were trying to avoid htting another van and not the tire falling out


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm crying forreal at that report.

They don't deserve this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 3, 2014)

it is hard to think about

but to shine some light on things, Rise's chances are heightened a bit because apparently the best surgeon in korea is working on her


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 3, 2014)

I've actually not cried over this whole thing yet, just a sort of dreading feeling so far but...





> 2. [+768, -20] Congratulations... I'm sure EunB is happy too



this was like being punched in the gut with feels...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2014)

Don't Korea have Popos?

I have seen million shows and I have never seen a police car driving around, their traffic rules are so messed up. I hope other entertainers take note from this, poor girl paid a high price for a small mistake. 

Also, I hope Hyun Joong and Byung Hun don't get away with their shit under this tragic news.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2014)

hyun joong needs to be thrown the fuck in jail promptly

not people like LC's manager, who will be suffering the same way as Ashley and Zuny...


----------



## Spica (Sep 4, 2014)

HOW CAN DAHEE BE ARRESTED IMMEDIATELY AND HYUN JOONG IS STILL "TO BE INVESTIGATED" WTF KOREA


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2014)

RIP EunB


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2014)

and wow are people seriously already making imposter accounts saying she is still alive?

faith in humanity = lost


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2014)

Seulgi's nose really bugs me. Irene and Joy, I dig. 


The World said:


> and wow are people seriously already making imposter accounts saying she is still alive?
> 
> faith in humanity = lost



Dude, don't pay attention to those whores who crave it


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bobby won show me the money, slay!

King!




Heechul opens his mouth a lot, but he does say some real shit from time to time


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2014)

Sojung's first thing out of her mouth when she woke up was sorry for not being able to complete schedules

My feelz


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2014)

I have real love for Sojung so I'm really happy she's kind of made it but she's got facial fractures, I hope she can recover. Rise though, some of the news about is so awful. idk what will happen but it'll be a miracle for her to pull through.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2014)

if anybody is looking for pictures, the  thread is posting sources to them

i would but i honestly don't have the heart to

zuny and ashley have "minor" injuries and need help to simply walk, both have clearly been crying their eyes out.

the good news is sojung is no longer considered to be in critical condition, she's still able to go in for surgery

edit: don't watch the videos, it's honestly just ridiculously heartbreaking....

as expected, ashley and zuny have the faces of people who have lost so much in a short time.  they don't even seem to have tears left, it's just extreme looks of distress...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2014)

I can't look at the vids. I don't want to see Ashley crying so much.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2014)

> SPEED?s Taewoon is currently under criticism from netizens for a deleted tweet, angering fans of Ladies? Code.
> The tweet is thought to be aimed towards the efforts by netizens and Ladies? Code fans to have the groups song, ?I?m Fine Thank You? rank #1 on music charts, in order for EunB?s dream to come true.
> 
> The tweet reads, "Sympathy should end as sympathy? These ridiculous events that are becoming reality because of a surge of emotion? Is that really something that is for them? It makes me angry? Attention is something that?s more beautiful when you give it to them when they exist, so why now;;? I really wish we could send [EunB] off peacefully.



Is he really Zico's brother?


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 5, 2014)

2014 has been one helluva year and now Kiss&Cry are disbanding too...I guess I'll have to put my faith in Mamamoo now

Dahee faces some decent prison time, but I honestly don't give a shit, she's screwed regardless of what happens. KHJ tho, that's a guy who should experience the inside of a cell.


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

Those videos were heartbreaking


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> 2014 has been one helluva year and now Kiss&Cry are disbanding too...I guess I'll have to put my faith in Mamamoo now



They're not disbanded yet 

but it doesn't look good


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2014)

"Decent prison time"

She can get up to life in jail.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 5, 2014)

The World said:


> They're not disbanded yet
> 
> but it doesn't look good



Oh, I just read the thread on reddit.

Tho iirc their company doesn't have a good track record of keeping groups.



Jiyeon said:


> "Decent prison time"
> 
> She can get up to life in jail.



She could get a life sentence, but I find that extremely unlikely. 

If she does, she had it coming for thinking that pathetic excuse for a blackmail attempt was gonna get her and her friend more than 10k, let alone 5mill.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 5, 2014)

It's ok, oppa was just playing around.

And he's sorry.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> For getting caught.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2014)

someone actually explained whats going on with the sentences

Dahee was going to flee the country, which is why she was arrested 

KHJ is cooperating with the police for the moment


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

The amount of Kpop idols/celebs that try to flee the country is both hilarious and sad


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 6, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Is he really Zico's brother?



reminder that zico has said and done some pretty thoughtless stuff himself in the past


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 6, 2014)

holy shit this video

these girls have been reduced to wrecks
can't help but feel with them
;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2014)

Zico has said some really dumb stuff. He needs someone to stop him at times.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2014)

been watching BTS murkan hustle

it's pretty awesome

not so much for being a crazy amazing hip hop show, but more as a variety


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> been watching BTS murkan hustle
> 
> it's pretty awesome
> 
> not so much for being a crazy amazing hip hop show, but more as a variety



Have you seen the Boy in luv version with black and Latina girls?? Their fans went mental.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2014)

it was so bad but the show has some ridiculously cringey parts


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2014)

I've seen some silly scenes. Most V being silly and Jimin and Tony flirting.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2014)

theres a name for guys like jimin, but i don't remember what it is

Jimin is the dude that gets paired with any and everyone, and i fucking love it.  he looks douchey as hell normally but he's actually really sweet and is genuinely adorable

and it's amazing to find that his voice is actually really high pitched when he speaks normally

and V is an idiot, but you have to watch to get the full taste of how actually stupid he is


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2014)

I got tears in my eyes man

Rise just died


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2014)

This is too much

RIP


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

I can't see Ashley and Zuny break down even more like this 

this is overwhelming


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCcLnHquNn0#t=11[/YOUTUBE]

I didn't even know Rise did a WGM

she looks so cute there 

I wonder if that guy is crying too


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0dJiMH10Lw[/YOUTUBE]

my heart


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2014)

Being relatively close in age to them both makes this hurt even more.
I'm 18 practically, but I can honestly say I've done nothing with my life yet.
They were only 22 and 23, they had SO MUCH to do with their lives other than being idols.
They still had to fall in love, get married, have kids, all of that. 
And then they had their lives snatched away just like that.

I don't know what to say. It's really unbelievable.

Being a kpop fan, the thought of an idol being harmed to the point of death is almost absurd. You just don't think about it being possible. Then EunB and RiSe died and it's like whoa, what's going on?

I was really concerned for RiSe, despite not even knowing about ladies code before the accident. I checked AKP and Soompi's facebook pages every hour for updates on her condition after knowing Sojung would be okay.
She had the best trauma surgeon in Korea tending to her, I honestly thought she'd be fine.


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

I thought she would have pulled through like Sojung too


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

Tales of Zestiria TV special PV

Link removed

looking back and seeing them have so much fun just earlier this year


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2014)

It's tragic.  Poor Rise always got a bit of a hard time too but now she's just gone. She was lovely and it'shorrible really. She wwasn't even able to say goodbye. Rest in peace Rise.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2014)

I didn't get into Ladies' Code until the Gayos, they had performed Pretty Pretty and just had such fun energy. I normally wouldn't have paid attention, but I was pretty much giving every performance a chance because there were so few between the ones I was actually looking for...

[YOUTUBE]QaHihb0BnYM[/YOUTUBE]

Of course first person I notice is Sojung, it's impossible to listen and not wonder "who the hell has that amazing voice"

I can't say I became the ultimate LC fan, but from there on I began to watch everything that came around.  I watched their older MVs, added their songs to my phone, watched their Weekly Idol and all their short clips that they uploaded...

I was always happy to hear of new Ladies' Code, and I'm really upset to learn that Rise has passed as well, it was hard enough losing fellow '92er Eunbi...


----------



## Chloe (Sep 7, 2014)

aww man. This is so heartbreaking 

I don't have the words for it...


----------



## AsunA (Sep 7, 2014)

So sorry for EunB and also RiSe  RIP

I heard that even if RiSe would've lived, she wouldn't be able to continue being an idol with such damage to her face. Even so, she would've live.....


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sjUJT536XE[/YOUTUBE]

Rise looked so happy


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2014)

AsunA said:


> So sorry for EunB and also RiSe  RIP
> 
> I heard that even if RiSe would've lived, she wouldn't be able to continue being an idol with such damage to her face. Even so, she would've live.....




*Spoiler*: _Some of the harder info_ 



RiSe most likely would have been a vegetable, as her brain had swelled up 3 times during surgery.  When the first responders got there, EunB and RiSe were actually considered indistinguishable because of the damage.

Sojung was recognizable but according to reports still has serious damage to her face.






The World said:


> Rise looked so happy



she had the nicest smile, even though I wasn't a fan of Kiss Kiss I kept watching the lives because she always seemed so happy to start off the song


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

I wasn't a fan of Kiss Kiss either 

but I stanned them from the beginning(I think Enno introduced them to me) and was really a fan of everything up that

Hate you, Bad Girl, so Wonderful, and Pretty pretty were all solid to me


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2014)

not sure if it's working for you, but watching their old videos when they're happy is making me feel a lot better overall

[YOUTUBE]j0CAVuDufME[/YOUTUBE]

this is how i learned their names :3


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

I remember that one 

Ashley with those American stereotypes 

Rise wit dem jokes 

she has good comedic timing


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

RIP

its nice how so many idol groups attended their funeral 

must have been over a dozen


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2014)

though we usually shit talk suju for having some douchey members, it was classy of them to show up regardless of knowing eunbi.  it showed a lot of respect, but it's unfortunate that Rise didn't have the same result as kyuhyun...

[YOUTUBE]1A7t_pW0AEU[/YOUTUBE]

this was okay, Yuna's verses just don't sound right though


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

chanmi sounds weird as hell and yuna sounds off during the chorus like really weird too

hyejeong and choa still sound good and jimin sounds the same


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

haha I didn't know Queen Gyuri and Nicole were there to congratulate Rise on her audition


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwD51VS0Uko&list=UUaO6TYtlC8U5ttz62hTrZgg[/YOUTUBE]
I like it


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)

TaetiSeo comeback next week


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2014)

Taeyeon looks amazing, baekhyun stans talking shit about her.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWT45tGq3Hk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)

dat face 

didn't know rapmon was born on sept 11


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)

> BIGBANG SeungRi's car crashed into the guardrail and overturned. A 7-year kid is dead






say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)

Okay so no kid died but seungri still totaled his car and after this ladies code accident?

sheeeeeeeet man


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2014)

2014

the year of hell for kpop


----------



## Austin (Sep 11, 2014)

Maybe for the Idols 

but music wise 2014 is fucking stellar


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZXtsdu15-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2014)

Narae's voice <3

i'm glad she gets to shine more in the sub unit


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2014)

narae everything


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ouf9kGfpb0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2014)

goddess maknae


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2014)

Cara is probably dead.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL7fOS9ZVao#t=59[/YOUTUBE]

seobae's husbando has a nice voice


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WXapnT0LJeU[/YOUTUBE]

want to point out that spica and girls day share back up dancers it seems


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2014)

I want to point out Narae can get it

Jiwon and bohyun too


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2014)

Whisper is so good, but watch them release a shitty title track.

SM -shrug-


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2014)

I like the Spica S song but I feel like it might just not be strong enough

I wish it were because i'm just totally in love with Narae right now


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2014)

Damn Minzy looks so different now. On the YG fam concert she looked like a different person.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eISomx-VMow[/YOUTUBE]
Why the fuck do I like this song so much


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2014)

it's not a bad song

it's just performed by guys who are average at singing lol

it's a sad day when you realize JR is your favorite vocalist in a group


----------



## Austin (Sep 15, 2014)

woah cara harsh

i think got7 is gonna be great in a couple comebacks


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 15, 2014)

2pm are avg singers also and they seem to actually sell shit
so I'd say got7 has a future of sorts


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2014)

Polaris did a tribute MV for I'm Fine Thank You featuring Eunbi and RiSe.

[YOUTUBE]C7JYOzTl-ec[/YOUTUBE]

**


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2014)

Lol Nat


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2014)

Why did Tiffany get so many lines on that album lol


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2014)

Taengoo and Seohyun saved that album so much 

Tiffany got way too many lines

wtf SM

3 people and you still can't distribute lines properly


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at_iO1LVJuA&index=1&list=PLYKAg2aK_Bc2R16GxBTr_V5lrsyC4rTmX[/YOUTUBE]

Holler part gets kinda grating but still an okay song


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> Polaris did a tribute MV for I'm Fine Thank You featuring Eunbi and RiSe.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]C7JYOzTl-ec[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> **



my heart can't take anymore cara stahp


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Lol Nat



 Hello venus is gonna have a comeback soon................


but no more yooara 


life is too cruel


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2014)

Only U is the best song on the album

I don't care what anyone says.

And Seobot wrote it


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Only U is the best song on the album
> 
> I don't care what anyone says.
> 
> And Seobot wrote it



I think I like whisper better but you right


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2014)

If women respect themselves, they'd only allow their pussies to be slayed to Only U


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2014)

Tbh, the album was looking to be a bit mediocre

But Only U, Holler, and Whisper save it.

BUT ONLY U IS THE BEST

I think twinkle is TTS' best song still tho


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)

Eyes does sound a bit like ariana's problem 

but people are dumb mang as if that song was that original


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2014)

Wait did I say Whisper

I meant Stay

Whisper is an average song


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm not gonna be biased just because its SNSD members lol

Whisper, Adrenaline, and Eyes are like average songs.

By soshi standards anyway.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)

I ain't even gonna dispute that tbh


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2014)

Maybe they'll grow on me idk.
I didn't like back hug that much when I listened to it the first couple of times, but I like it a lot now.

BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

TTS is gonna fuck up anyone on Music shows


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2014)

The World said:


> Hello venus is gonna have a comeback soon................
> 
> 
> but no more yooara
> ...



Yeah, they're adding a new member too. I'll always support them, but my baby Ara 

Pledis is officially my most hated company.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXfxVm3V55I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Yeah, they're adding a new member too. I'll always support them, but my baby Ara
> 
> Pledis is officially my most hated company.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 17, 2014)

the holler mv has been out for about 7 hours and no one has posted how fabulous seohyun is


bans


bans all around


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 17, 2014)

cara stop lying
it's been out for longer than that


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2014)

Holler MV is like Bioshock kawaii ver


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2014)

lol Bioshock

when tae was dancin like a boss

then weird turkish bath with seo dancing in a short mini skirt

don't know whether to be turned on or what



NudeShroom said:


> the holler mv has been out for about 7 hours and no one has posted how fabulous seohyun is
> 
> 
> bans
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with Kpop this year though. I do think that a few groups are missing but we've had alot of variety.

The only thing lacking is Big Bang and and a Miss A comeback.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2014)

Miss A will never comeback

maybe Suzy and the backup dancers might

BB seem pretty dead too

solo shit for the foreseeable future


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2014)

Man fuck you Warudo. Miss A will return with a 24 hours type of song and be the greatest thing ever


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2014)

It's nice you still have hope


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2014)

sheeeeeeeeet who dis? 









she GAWGEOUS


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 18, 2014)

Should rebrand to Miss Suzy or something, I've literally no idea who the rest of members are.


Not so funny shit, the lawsuit against Kim Hyun Joong being dropped. 

The funny part, he can still be prosecuted cause he admitted to assault. That said, prolly not gonna happen.




The World said:


> sheeeeeeeeet who dis?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yoon Eun Hye unless my eyes deceive me.

Actress.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Should rebrand to Miss Suzy or something, I've literally no idea who the rest of members are.



my avatar is judging you so hard right now


[youtube]fCFZsPWP960[/youtube]

lmao the lip sync

but seohyun is gettin it


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2014)

Amber evolves into charmander???


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 18, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> my avatar is judging you so hard right now



Plz, if it weren't for this thread and KMD, I wouldn't know Suzy was either.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> my avatar is judging you so hard right now



I don't need a cara



I don't need orcarea


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

Jieun solo comeback soon on the 24th


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2014)

Jesus these two are bad actors.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK5vj5zEzLA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNxXilY1wbQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICIImRdhmVg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivae5BmDqEc[/YOUTUBE]

Sojung come back to us


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2014)

>Hidden Singer
>They make Taeyeon sing Gee


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

I bet she's embarrassed to sing that song at her age


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

I love that you have a choa avy now


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]e609xY8TqPw[/YOUTUBE]


It was reported that Sojung needed 6 months of therapy simply for her injuries.  I hope they all (Ladies code + manager) get to see therapists for what happened as well, they've seen some shit


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> I bet she's embarrassed to sing that song at her age


Probably, but like, the show is hidden singer and they knew Taeyeon was on it.
Taeyeon has a bunch of solo songs, why would they make her sing a give away song like Gee?



The World said:


> I love that you have a choa avy now



Choa is my baby


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> sheeeeeeeeet who dis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yoon Eun Hye.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5f96kpaytY[/YOUTUBE]
My babe


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHGgRj-F8Ig[/YOUTUBE]

Haven't bothered to watch the video yet, but this was fairly good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2014)

the best surgeon in korea is working on her


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

man that was one crazy long rant

sounds like his CEO is a piece of shit and he's gonna release some crazy info or get shutdown trying


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2014)

Wait, ZE:A and 9muses are label mates right?

Everything makes sense now


----------



## Chloe (Sep 21, 2014)

Solo Jieun comeback?


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmmO47Q7a7I[/YOUTUBE]

these guys are such clowns especially gyuri 

I wish nicole and jiyoung would have been on this before they left


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2014)

So Ze:a are finally going after their Ceo. The piece of shit has had it coming.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2014)

Waiting for a brave girls comeback like


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2014)

Brave girls???

Miss A pls make a comeback.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCZZeUJ7Wp8[/YOUTUBE]

I thought this was kpop before I clicked on it

they somehow managed to be even weirder than kpop for me


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

did the CEO really slap Sera??

man fuck that bitch

makes watching the 9muses documentary even more sad


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

sungah x erin my new otp













​


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2014)

The CEO was a former gangster so yeah


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jDn2b-Vwa4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zTe-Iv1FU8[/YOUTUBE]

when did Lime get so skinny?

and I never she could do "sexy"


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2014)

Dat name change doe


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wo7va2uO5Y[/YOUTUBE]

my bae slay


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 24, 2014)

so basically z:ea and 9m company whores out it's idols
no surprises


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wo7va2uO5Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> my bae slay



Her voice is great. Where's Bang though?


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a5zTTYaNl8[/YOUTUBE]

started digging the song more after the halfway mark

I still think Ailee looks good but I hope she doesn't keep getting skinnier

I liked dem thighs chunky


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Her voice is great. Where's Bang though?



wasn't bang only on going crazy? he wasn't on the her last 2 singles


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

d'awww

don't grow up to be a sasaeng haru


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

was taeyeon on ecstasy? this shit looks hilarious!


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

erin holy tits

I never knew


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxrOcWyIwSo#t=95[/YOUTUBE]

who's that loser in the blue? he needs to be dropped

mino swag carrying him so it's all good doe 

all dat butt rub


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2014)

Me, going for Seolhyuns butt


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2014)

Warudo is gonna block the fuck out of you Hust


----------



## Sansa (Sep 25, 2014)

The World said:


> erin holy tits
> 
> I never knew


I'll ad this to my research collection


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

for science of course


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Me, going for Seolhyuns butt


----------



## Sansa (Sep 25, 2014)

My baby


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Sansa (Sep 25, 2014)

Choaaaaa


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2014)

back here to say

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wo7va2uO5Y[/youtube]

possibly best kpop song/comeback of the year? secret's solo and group releases have killed it this year.

whisper > holler.

would care for ailee more if she stopped being a beyonce copy and started being her own self musically.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Sep 26, 2014)

Soyu's collab song came out last night. The song is really relaxing to listen to, definitely gonna have it on repeat whenever I feel stressed out

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgVHtDY24t8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2014)

remove the s from http.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2014)

Missed you RA

Agree with Whisper being better than Holler and agree with Stars about Tiffany getting way too many damn lines.

You're gona regret that name change though

Eno: That was a Warudo bait


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2014)

learned exid last night

while up & down grew on me it's still not Every Night level

either way, Solji has awesome cheeks and I didn't realize how strong a vocalist she was till i watched some radio lol


----------



## Sansa (Sep 27, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glmXdwAtE-s[/youtube]
Wonderful Chorus
Shitty rapping

Why couldn't the rapping do the chorus justice


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

I do hate how they have to crowbar a shitty rap in every kpop song


----------



## Sansa (Sep 27, 2014)

It honestly would've sounded better if they sang instead of rapped.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Missed you RA
> 
> Agree with Whisper being better than Holler and agree with Stars about Tiffany getting way too many damn lines.
> 
> ...



you can't bait the master baiter you pleb


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2014)

lolmasterbaiter


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2014)

So me and some others in the SNSD chat group on league were talking about the line distribution in Kara, and then it shifted to how Tiffany gets far too many lines in soshi.

So I looked up the line distribution for some songs and found this:
Tiffany - 14 lines
Taeyeon - 5 lines
Seohyun - 4 lines
Sunny - 3 lines
Jessica - 3 lines

That's the line distribution for indestructible
There's absolutely no reason tiffany should get 3 times more lines than Taeyeon
And absolutely no reason she should get 5 times the amount of lines that Jessica.got

Holler (the album) was 80% Tiffany 20% Taeyeon & Seohyun
That's horse shit
She doesn't need all those lines
Why do SM keep giving her lines that people like Sooyoung, who have been complaining for years now about how she never gets lines (which is true), could have?

Sunny is part of the vocal line-up but Sunny barely gets lines either
Where do they go?
To Tiffany
For what?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't want to hate Tiffany
But her getting so many lines gets me so upset

She should never get more lines than Taeyeon or Jessica
And she doesn't need all those lines that she gets when Sooyoung and Hyoyeon etc have to wake up at like 5 am in the morning to say like 2 words


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2014)

sooyoung and hyoyeon should get zip

same goes for yoona and yuri


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2014)

Ban this guy again


----------



## Dark Dragon (Sep 29, 2014)

I actually like Sooyoung and Yuri's voices and I'm all for them getting more lines. Hyoyeon and Yoona should stick to saying a maximum of three words per song though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_tZVuk48fxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2014)

Why do you think so many fans are annoyed by Tiffany. Her voice is mediocre but she must have some shit on SM because she always has the best parts and steals all the adlibs.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2014)

she takes that D well

fans


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2014)

> Is Girls? Generation?s Ice Princess Jessica getting kicked out of the group?
> 
> On September 30th, Jessica?s Weibo was updated with the following shocking message, ?I was excited about our upcoming fan events only to shockingly be informed by my company and 8 others that as of today, I?m no longer a member. I?m devastated - my priority and love is to serve as a member of GG, but for no justifiable reason, I am being forced out..?



Lol

April 1st isn't for about 6 months breh


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2014)

Honestly if it was Tiffany who had her account hacked and said she was getting kicked, no one but international fans would give a shit lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2014)

people keep saying they think it's fake and i was getting my popcorn ready

but yeah they're giving too much reasoning about how it's probably fake

stupid logic


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2014)

lol so i worded this funny when telling a friend and she thought for a second that jessica was gay out

[YOUTUBE]-O1VCWgCovU[/YOUTUBE]



I love kwangsoo, i miss watching Running Man all the time but i haven't seen it since like episode 100


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2014)

There's really no way it's true.

Jessica is one of soshi's top 3 earners and second best singer.

She commands a large part of the fandom and also contributes a lot to the group's collective popularity

SM kicking Jessica would be the most retarded thing they could ever do besides kicking Taeyeon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2014)

okay getting my popcorn again


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2014)

Jessica wasn't in Korea today.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2014)

Where is she?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2014)

Reportedly in the US.

Probably doing stuff for Blanc.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2014)

austin ilu

but i also love popcorn and drama that isn't related to me

though i will be sad if this isn't a hack, because jessica is like a big chunk of the awesome of the group


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2014)

If by some ungodly reason it's not a hack and SM are actually forcing Jessica out of GG.

Then I don't know about life anymore.


----------



## Austin (Sep 29, 2014)

cara play league with me tonut


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2014)

well i would be more concerned what jessica did that pissed off SM and 8 members 

cuz apparently you can look bored on stage before running off with your boyfriend and his pet cobra to end promotions for your group early and only be declared on a leave of absence to focus on acting

sm has funny methods


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2014)

another weird thing is that jessica is actually one of the longest trainees in the industry, all while under SM 

7 years in training + 7 years with Soshi

either it's

A) a hack
B) she did something illegal


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2014)

2014 has been a year full of fuckery and it needs to end.

Jessica isn't leaving idgaf
Fuck all that shit
SNSD isn't SNSD without all 9 members

The pictures of Hyo goddess looking really distressed at the airport shook me a bit 
But my resolve still stands


----------



## Dark Dragon (Sep 29, 2014)

Apparently, reporters asked Tiffany about the Jessica situation and she simply said "no comment." Also Hyoyeon looks really distressed in the pics.

Something definitely happened.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2014)

Man go on from here with that picture bruh

Delete that shit 

Like frfr


----------



## Dark Dragon (Sep 29, 2014)

Alright, I deleted the picture. Hopefully this gets cleared up by tomorrow; my friend is a huge SNSD fan and this news has him depressed as all hell. He said he would quit kpop if she really did get kicked out.


----------



## Austin (Sep 29, 2014)

cara straight up dissed me


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2014)

i was already in doter haha


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2014)

Jessica leaving Snsd

....


----------



## Spica (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2014)

damn, did the 8 other members really want her to leave??

she could always try to join f(x) 

I like watching krystal and her together 

kinda funny how Sulli still hasn't got the boot


----------



## Spica (Sep 30, 2014)

That's just it, why can Amber take a year hiatus, why can Sulli take a break having sex with choiza, but jessica can't take some time off doing her business?? Even Sunye (though not SM) is still in WG despite being a mother and born-again-Christian. 

Some major shit must've went down and the other members really contributed to a drama before deciding to boot her, because it just doesn't make sense that the third most popular member would be kicked out.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Sep 30, 2014)

oh shit 2014


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2014)

2014 is like a horror villain ready to stabby stab kpop idols in the back


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2014)

apparently Jessica wanted to promote BLANC more and SM wasn't having that


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2014)

wiki already updated her page as a former member of GG

cot dayum


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Sep 30, 2014)

ice cold, wikipedia.

god dammit and I wanted to see ot9 at least once. they were just about to come to china too!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2014)

The World said:


> apparently Jessica wanted to promote BLANC more and SM wasn't having that



They probably wanted some of the profit 

smh!

In before Stars meltdown


----------



## Spica (Sep 30, 2014)

Who wouldn't leave a company that have been treating them as a slave for 14 years???


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2014)

> Tensions between SNSD and Jessica rose when Jessica launched BLANC in August. Blanc's initial investment was largely funded by Tyler Kwon



If true then SM and Snsd come across as really bitter tbh . I don't see anything wrong with starting a side business on your own nor having a bf.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 30, 2014)

SNSD members were wearing Jessica's brand at the airport though?

So idk why you're making it out like Jessica was turned on


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2014)

lol

this is all the beginning

everyone get your popcorn reserves ready, because we all know this isn't just about jessica


----------



## Sansa (Sep 30, 2014)

Sica leaving the SM building in tears


Yuri, Yoong, Seohyun and others were all crying at this event

Jessica definitely didn't make this choice like SM said she did.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2014)

well that's pretty obvious


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 30, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> everyone get your popcorn reserves ready, because we all know this isn't just about jessica





Oh boy.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 30, 2014)

SM is shady

SM is just as shady as star empire tbh


----------



## Spica (Sep 30, 2014)

"just as"? 

SM has always been fucking shady, they've always caused a huge controversy with all of their groups.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2014)

SM is such a  piece of shit. How could they do that to Jessica?? Also the fucking asshole claiming she's greedy can kiss my ass.

I assume they think Exo will just be their cash cow but ill laugh when the group goes down in flames just like all their groups because they treat their idols like shit. Fuck you.

Also i doubt the other members had a say in anything.

You know all this happened because SM wants Blanc and because they can't have it they're gonna jail her with her contract all the while kicking her out of he group. And why?? Probably to stop any other idols doing ventures with out SM.


----------



## fenyx4 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just found about Jessica's apparent departure from Girls' Generation/SNSD (first on  by happenstance, later ).   I'm utterly shocked at the news...for some reason, I had an urge to go researching SNSD briefly today, and I unfortunately encounter such a depressing turn of events.   I've read about "departures" happening with other Korean Pop/K-Pop groups, but I never thought it would happen like that with SNSD, and not so sudden, at that. Sadly, it appears that not even SNSD is immune, and with SNSD being my favorite K-Pop group, it resonates so much. 

Sigh...I vaguely recall getting randomly introduced to SNSD by one of NarutoForum's numerous K-Pop-related threads, particularly by someone's avatar/signature...? (it depicted either the whole group, and another one focused on Taeyeon)  I didn't delve into K-Pop at the time, but years later, the G4 network's _Attack of the Show_ showcased a parody of "Gee", which strangely spurred my interest regarding SNSD.  SNSD basically served as the jump-starter of my love for K-Pop music and various other artists, and I admired how a strong 9-member group could still stand firm after all these years. I unfortunately haven't been as involved as other SONEs regarding SNSD media and such, but I loved it whenever an SNSD member cameos on a South Korean game show (particularly _Running Man_) and/or variety show; regrettably, I haven't listened to as much SNSD music as I'd like to...some of it would help in somewhat soothing the current situation.  SNSD was one of the few musical groups that I would've loved to interact with live (with all 9 members), and this news just dampens so much..

I'm really not sure how to feel at this point...  While I'd love for SNSD to continue making music, as others have said:  (by notajenius of Reddit)  You just can't go off and find a 'replacement' for this particular group, especially considering how long the ladies have been training and performing together (let alone SNSD serving as the prominent face for K-Pop music)..    (by glarbung of Reddit)

I hope that an amicable resolution can be found between Jessica and SM Entertainment (ideally, I'd love for her to re-unite and continue performing with SNSD...not sure how that will play out at this point..), and my best wishes go to Jessica and her future endeavors!  I'm a bit flustered with all the news being bandied about, but Jessica wasn't blowing off any recent SNSD activities from what I'm reading - the sudden decision from SM is just so irritating..

..And I'm apparently learning now that 2014 has been a rocky year for K-Pop (at least with hiatus/departure events regarding KARA, Wonder Girls, f(x), and now SNSD).  It was tough enough with Hwa-Young's 2012 T-ARA departure, and now all of this is occurring?


----------



## AsunA (Sep 30, 2014)

Shit's going down so fast in 2014, I'm baffled!


----------



## Spica (Sep 30, 2014)

Is this it? Is this the end of Kpop?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 30, 2014)

2014 has been the worst year for Kpop honestly.

I just remembered that around February this year there were rumours that someone in SNSD was going to leave/get kicked out.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2014)

It's the end of the second generation. All the group comebacks have done poorly as well.


----------



## Spica (Sep 30, 2014)

Can't believe K-netizens are already changing winds and blaming it on Jessica. Sica wanted to stay for another album and gradually transition out of SNSD for the fans but SM and SN8D were the ones who decided to give her the boot already now.

She can't be a girl group member forever, she's looking out for her future.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2014)

Of course Netizens will go after her. She's Korean American.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 30, 2014)

> "Hello. This is Jessica.
> 
> I was given a notice of departure from Girls' Generation by the agency on September 29, and I cannot hide my shocked and upset heart about this, so I'm here to reveal my position.
> 
> ...


What

The

Fuck


----------



## Sansa (Sep 30, 2014)

Okay, more news.
Jessica is in fact *NOT* getting married.

Tyler Kwon said that he has no plans of getting married anytime soon and that "The truth will be revealed soon, and what really happened will soon be known"

SM is lying and something big happened


----------



## Dark Dragon (Sep 30, 2014)

SNSD can't recover from this, especially after the statement that Jessica just released. She's painting the other members as the main villains in this whole situation. Wow, I can't believe this is actually happening.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 30, 2014)

But what I don't understand is that Jessica said that the other 8 gave her an ultimatum.

If they gave her an ultimatum why were all of them crying at the event yesterday and wearing Blanc merchandise to the airport?

Is SM puppeteering Jessica?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2014)

ugh

both sides are not saying something

srsly what the hell is going on anymore


----------



## Dark Dragon (Sep 30, 2014)

Choa said:


> But what I don't understand is that Jessica said that the other 8 gave her an ultimatum.
> 
> *If they gave her an ultimatum why were all of them crying at the event yesterday and wearing Blanc merchandise to the airport?*
> 
> Is SM puppeteering Jessica?



Yeah that's what confused me too. I felt like that was a sweet gesture from them, but now that Jessica's statement came out, it looks like it was just a ploy to manipulate everyone into thinking that they were supportive of her and that they had no hand in trying to kick her out, when in actuality it's the opposite. I don't know who to believe anymore and I doubt we'll ever get the whole story.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 30, 2014)

There's more than one reason that SM removed Jessica from GG.

One of them is definitely her starting Blanc.

But her statement about the other 8 turning on her is just mind boggling.
Did SM pressure them to pressure Jessica?


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2014)

> Media outlet 'Dispatch' is offering a different perspective into the Girls' Generation vs. Jessica situation that has come to light. They say they've interviewed 3 insiders who have watched closely over the members and they've shared their insight into what has been going on.
> 
> 
> The first few batch of questions centered around whether Jessica was told to leave or whether she informed them she was leaving.
> ...



don't know what to believe

looks like fault on both sides but I dunno


----------



## Sansa (Sep 30, 2014)

That's honestly such bullshit 

Tyler Kwon denies and denies again that him and Jessica are getting married, and if there was ever a time to say he's engaged to her it would be now, but he denied it again today.

Also, Jessica made it clear in her statement that she was being forced out the group solely because of the launch of Blanc.

The rings that were on his weibo had already been revealed to be his friends' whose wedding her attended that day from Tiffany and Co.

That was a really sloppy attempt at fanning the flames.
Anyone who has been paying attention to kpop recently would already know just about none of that is true.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2014)

The devil Taeyeon has won the battle.


----------



## Monster (Oct 1, 2014)

Why is there a stigma around liking Korean music?


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 1, 2014)

the best surgeon in korea is working on her



> Both Lee Jiyeon and Kim Dahee had two luggage bags ready for the actor, demanding that he fill it up with 5 billion Korean won (approximately $5 million USD). Upon hearing the threats, Lee Byunghun headed towards the police station to report the two women. Both the girl group member and model were arrested on September 1st.



Literally drowning in popcorn if this is true.


----------



## Spica (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't trust Dispatch in this. They're linked to SM, like Newsen is to CCM. With Korean media play culture, the negative comments seem too much like staff comments to me... 

Jessica did nothing wrong. Starting her own business wasn't wrong. Wanting out (slow transition) wasn't wrong. Getting married (if true) isn't wrong. Wanting to stay isn't wrong. Who the hell even trusts SM's side of things after all the shit they've pulled with their old artists who've left the company? 

Team Sica.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2014)

SM logic is that Tyler Kwon's penis is too small

if it were large enough she could do whatever she wanted


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2014)

Spica said:


> I don't trust Dispatch in this. They're linked to SM, like Newsen is to CCM. With Korean media play culture, the negative comments seem too much like staff comments to me...
> 
> Jessica did nothing wrong. Starting her own business wasn't wrong. Wanting out (slow transition) wasn't wrong. Getting married (if true) isn't wrong. Wanting to stay isn't wrong. Who the hell even trusts SM's side of things after all the shit they've pulled with their old artists who've left the company?
> 
> Team Sica.



rest of SNSD confirmed for shit tier then ^__________________________^


----------



## Austin (Oct 1, 2014)

Pepe said:


> Why is there a stigma around liking Korean music?



Eastern stigma: We aren't Korean it isn't our place to like anything Korean

Western stigma: Ew that asian shit is weird wtf


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2014)

The World said:


> rest of SNSD confirmed for shit tier then ^__________________________^



can i close my ears and hope that it's not all of snsd 

except sica said "and 8 others" which is clearly implying some people


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2014)

western stigma : "GET THAT CHING CHONG BOOLSHEET OUT MAH FACE.............I'm trying to watch sailor moooooooon while playing pokemon TEEHEE BANZAI NIPPON!!!"


----------



## Sansa (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't trust Dispatch either.

The story about the "interview" was full of plotholes etc.
There are too many conflicting things.

Just waiting for Jessica to say something else.


----------



## Spica (Oct 1, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> can i close my ears and hope that it's not all of snsd
> 
> except sica said "and 8 others" which is clearly implying _*some*_ people


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2014)

i refuse to believe


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2014)

Seohyun just does whatever her unnies say anyway

she doesn't want them to hate her 

I place no blame with her


----------



## Austin (Oct 1, 2014)

since when was snsd not shit tier


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2014)

Austin said:


> since when was snsd not shit tier


quick everyone

get your pitchforks


----------



## Sansa (Oct 1, 2014)

I think Austin was suffering from Ebola when he made that post.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 1, 2014)

> According to numerous fans who attended the event, Taeyeon began crying immediately and said, ?The only thoughts I?ve had since the beginning was to protect SNSD. I?m so sorry. Please trust in SNSD one more time. We will try to have only positive things happen with SNSD in the future.?


**


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2014)

every single comment

is so harsh lmao


----------



## Sansa (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know how to feel about the situation.

The way Jessica explained it, everyone in Soshi turned their backs on her in a heartbeat.

And then the crying thing and stuff.

I really don't know how to feel.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2014)

People are really going in for Taeyeon.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 2, 2014)

This reminds me.
Sulli faked being sick to skip promotions to hang out with her boyfriend.
She got caught while being "ill" with Choiza and it then directly caused F(x) to end promotions early but she's still in f(x).

Jessica was safe guarding her future by starting Blanc and also following one of her other dreams besides being a singer. She's said she wants to go into the fashion industry for years and when she finally does it, she gets the axe.

SM is so shitty


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2014)

I believe the theory that SM kicking her out was a warning, they were probably hoping she'd come to her senses and choose SNSD but instead she went on Weibo and aired it all and they all got fucked.


----------



## AsunA (Oct 2, 2014)

JYJ, Hangeng, Kris, Sulli and Jessica should start their own Co-Ed group tho. Only once a year for a month or two promoting music and the rest is your own business. 

I totally ship JaeSica btw.

Ideal!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2014)

It's because Sulli is still young, still part of a group, does cfs and acts in movies. She can bring in a lot of money for SM compared to someone like Jessica who is rather old for an idol, who has her own business that SM doesn't make a penny out of, only promotes with Snsd and was planning to leave the industry after one more album, she's just more easily disposable I guess.

In saying that it always bugged me even though I'm not a massive fan of Jessica that she's not part of any individual or sub unit activities like TTS. Why was she not in the Fashion King show instead of Tiffany who thinks pink is the only colour in the world? I wonder if it was her personal choice or something has been brewing for a long long time.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 2, 2014)

I was wondering why Tiffany went on that Fashion show instead of Jessica who actually knows about fashion.

SM's favouritism is really transparent.

They treat Tiffany like she's a princess or something


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 3, 2014)

Choa said:


> I don't know how to feel about the situation.
> 
> The way Jessica explained it, everyone in Soshi turned their backs on her in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...



Crying on demand comes with being an idol.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2014)

Nana is really bland, so overrated.

At least Yoona is charming


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2014)

> Why was she not in the Fashion King show instead of Tiffany who thinks pink is the only colour in the world?



Tiffany seems to have alot of sway for some reason. I feel like maybe she sucks up to management.


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Why do you think so many fans are annoyed by Tiffany. Her voice is mediocre but she must have some shit on SM because she always has the best parts and steals all the adlibs.





The World said:


> she takes that D well
> 
> Link removed





Ennoea said:


> Tiffany seems to have alot of sway for some reason. I feel like maybe she sucks up to management.



yeah she sucks alright................


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

I cried myself to bed last night because of the Jessica incident. Now I understand Taeyeon's "hwaiting" means in-fighting. Hypocritical bitch.




Ennoea said:


> Tiffany seems to have alot of sway for some reason. I feel like maybe she sucks up to management.





The World said:


> yeah she sucks alright................



Leave Tiffany alone.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2014)

^ Wow, never in a million years


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Actually if you think about the cut-throat competition those girls must have gone through before they were selected by their agency, it makes sense that many of the Kpop idols must be very good at faking, back-stabbing and sucking up.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2014)

Well yeah. They're designed to be competitive. Yasha posting here though


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Taeyeon has revealed her true colour. It is shocking. She has been hiding behind her aegyo far too long.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2014)

so guise

while SNSD is in discord, lets learn some female nugus!

they're less likely to hurt you cuz they're more likely to disband in the near future!

edit: i should so include testimonials

[YOUTUBE]rAUwimJaZKU[/YOUTUBE]

Evol is a 5 member group with 3 singers/2 rappers with an awesome dynamic!  you should love them over snsd now because they might not actually hate each other!

[YOUTUBE]CWFB8HCQsu0[/YOUTUBE]

Exid is also 5 members with 3 singers, 1 rapper, and one complete fodder!  Love them because even though junghwa can't sing she is thankfully hella adorable and LE needs people to love her nasal rapping voice

[YOUTUBE]Op8cDa0feXI[/YOUTUBE]

Chocolat is NOW 5 members with 4 half bloods and 1 pure blood!  I don't know what the hell is going on!  But if you ignore Syndrome, they actually have decent songs!

i would link tiny g but i've honestly hated all their songs

edit: okay i don't hate this tiny g song
[YOUTUBE]r-MXLmNnarQ[/YOUTUBE]

Tiny G is now 3 members, but only two sing.  Mint however, is a badass dancer.  She's also from thailand and of course has a super long name

[YOUTUBE]NPqtL1dtrlA[/YOUTUBE]

i'm actually just watching Bestie right now... and i don't know anything about them.  I know they're pretty much leaving the "true nugu" stage to just being nugu-ish but this comment on this video:


> Bieber Ninja1 month ago
> 
> I wonder how many horny hairy dykes clicked like haha funny



I'm clearly going to like them( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2014)

I forgot about Exid and Chocolat lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2014)

well yeah

cuz they released great songs (Every Night and Black Tinkerbell) and then DISAPPEARED

exid I knew only vaguely because I liked their song and I learned them recently cuz they came back, but I still have little hope for them.  Solji and LE should be fine though

chocolat is probably fucked though


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2014)

lmao i just watched that

i like how they broadcasted it even after the dude apologized for it


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2014)

Exid members are really pretty tho.

Can we learn about Brave girls too


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2014)

post them cuz i don't know anything about them


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2014)

I only know of Evol and Bestie

EXID I've heard of cause most of the members of Bestie were apart of EXID

tiny g never heard of

Chocolat I'm pretty sure is breaking up


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CrdiDkHFjk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGGDAo0NbYc[/YOUTUBE]

Dahye and dat ass


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2014)

Okay so brave girls
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOgohfxl-yA[/YOUTUBE]
2 vocals and 2 rappers

Brave Bros forgot he manages them and instead works with every other girl group
Yehjin, the most popular member I think, is never in Korea cause Brave girls don't do anything .


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2014)

Uji can get it too


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2014)

who dis?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2014)

i heard melanie left chocolat tho so take what you want outta that.

isnt evol pm doa since their companys given up

of all the groups cara listed i think only bestie's surviving since theyve had like 3 comebacks this year.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 4, 2014)

Man, do you guys even nugu.

That said, several of the nugu's I like are either fairly popular in this thread or not nugu's anymore...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLLRp4mVC6Y[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoqsGA1tBqs[/YOUTUBE]




Several members came from i 13, the group didn't want to renew their contracts so the group disbanded in 2012. 3 of the members (and mostly importantly Gajin) switched to labels re-debut under the name S the one. Haven't seen them do much of anything though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA9kcLB75hc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-D_aaDasZ8[/YOUTUBE]

It's actually fuckin' unbelievable that she's as unappreciated as she is.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwVj84n1Xt4[/YOUTUBE]

No clue what happened to this group.

Edit: Chocolat's debut was hilarious.

Tia was like underaged Jiyeon and IU all over again.

Edit 2:

Future of kpop

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vmlYkbcVeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2014)

The World said:


> who dis?



Creepy, I just saw the exact thing on Tumblr and said "hmm, not bad" 

Bipa from Lip Service


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> i heard melanie left chocolat tho so take what you want outta that.
> 
> isnt evol pm doa since their companys given up
> 
> of all the groups cara listed i think only bestie's surviving since theyve had like 3 comebacks this year.



yeah pretty much only tiny-g and bestie

tiny g will survive simply cuz dohee seems to have some popularity

bestie has actually managed to chart out of all of these groups so they've got SOMETHING

also i just learned them and haeryung is a qt

i wish exid would have the same fate but they don't seem to be catching on even with 1 or 2 good songs


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 5, 2014)

didnt tiny g lose a member? but yeah dohee will keep them afloat.

exid dont come back for 2 years and give a mediocre song so =/

omg shut up about jqt, my favorite song by them is this random jam
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UClPkCTnLRE[/youtube]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2014)

tiny g lost their weird maknae rapper member

which really didn't do much cuz mint is just taking up the "average rapper" spot but at least she's more interesting.  that and they're truly tiny only reaching 155cm


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

cara likes em tiny

she can fit them in her moving box and keep em in storage


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2014)

Man Chocolat were so good, shame their 90s rnb songs didn't make it because they really should be more popular.

Mamamoo:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D15-XYRubsc[/YOUTUBE]
I can see them doing well. I like their voices but ngl, I hate this song.


----------



## Br58son (Oct 5, 2014)

It's weird being so exposed to K-pop when I hardly saw it anywhere back home.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2014)

just watched two mamamoo mvs

why are there so many guests 

literally vixx and cnblue jonghyun out of nowhere


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2014)

Mamamoo definitely best nugu


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

shutup leo 

makes me sad at what happened to kiss & cry


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

kpop getting real creative with teasers these days 

What the hell is this?


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjLvXN8SXw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-iK2-m8lH4#t=33[/YOUTUBE]

nugus better than seohyun? 

battle of the awkward shy maknaes


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2014)

I saw the boyfriend come back and I'm like what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2014)

Boyfriend are about 5 years behind the vampire trend. It's about zombies right now mang


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

isnt he a werewolf doe?

same thing I guess nowadays

twilight has ruined everything


----------



## Spica (Oct 5, 2014)

No longer nugu, but I luv Girls Day. Generation shift slay.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_H7ZG7yk5Wo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF3MC8PWgJE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8YXut6_56c[/YOUTUBE]



NudeShroom said:


> Mint however, is a badass dancer.  She's also from thailand and of course has a super long name


Most likely Chinese descent Thai. She's also rich, so that's a tell. 



Ennoea said:


> Man Chocolat were so good, shame their 90s rnb songs didn't make it because they really should be more popular.



Too bad Koreans don't like mixed people. (((


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

who doesn't love girls day

that's like saying everyone doesn't love ice cream

even lactose people love ice cream!
















and girls day


----------



## Jimin (Oct 5, 2014)

The vampire dude on this page gave me all kinds of feels...


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2014)

^careful, he bites

Girls day will basically become the new SNSD if they stay humble and keep hyeri in the spotlight for now, since she's such a hit at the moment


----------



## Spica (Oct 5, 2014)

1) Keep Hyeri and Yura in the spotlight, without them becoming annoying. 

2) De-annoy Minah.

3) Get Sojin some real recognition and personality in a variety or drama or whatever. She's basically the Hyoyeon of GsD, having Hyohunnie-level fans despite not doing much. 

4) Have a hit a la Gee. All their songs are really good but they need something really viral.

5) KEEP THEM OFF INSTAGRAM.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2014)

UM I'M SORRY

BUT SOJIN IS A GODDESS

HAVE WE NOT ESTABLISHED THAT ENOUGH


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> UM I'M SORRY
> 
> BUT SOJIN IS A GODDESS
> 
> HAVE WE NOT ESTABLISHED THAT ENOUGH



lesbi honest now


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

Spica said:


> 5) KEEP THEM OFF INSTAGRAM.



how could u keep this qt off instagram


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2014)

lesbi indeed


----------



## Spica (Oct 5, 2014)

Plain





The World said:


> how could u keep this qt off instagram



Has Oreogate not taught you anything, disciple?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2014)

DIS GIF SET DOE




hyeri did catch my eye at first in expect

but if given the option to have to choose from girls day

sojin people

SOOOOOJIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## Spica (Oct 5, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> hyeri did catch my eye at first in expect
> 
> but if given the option to have to choose from girls day
> 
> ...

















BTW


YOU GUYS KNOW WHO WOULD HAVE BEEN THE NEW SNSD IF GIVEN TIME?




9 MUSES. 


RIP


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2014)

Man Spica, you hit me right in the feels with that Namyu = New Soshi post 

Hyeri was who got me into GsD, but if I could choose one member out of them it would be between Yura and Sojin.

I don't get the appeal behind Minah though
like
Why do so many people like her?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2014)

Ladies code would have had a great chance to be among a new generation as well...


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

Spica said:


> Plain
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



Sojin is immune to the sasaeng 

and I'm the only master around these parts


*Spoiler*: __ 



if you kno w0t I mean 



*Spoiler*: __ 



hyeri was OD cute back in the day..............she brought some of that back recently


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2014)

Cara Hong ki was seen on a date with Heechul. The kpop gay mafia is assembling


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

cara had to make things all morbid too

enno had to finish off this section with a baseball bat to the skull


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

need to be more gayness in kpop so jo kwon can come out more gracefully


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Cara Hong ki was seen on a date with Heechul. The kpop gay mafia is assembling



omg i need proof 

also


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

journalist trolling Vic

I wonder if he thought targeting a foreigner would make it easy


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2014)

truth is no one can resist sojin


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2014)

I really wonder what goes through the mind of guys who dump people like Sojin and Hyosung and Ga In.

Did they suddenly go blind or something?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2014)

they're clearly not thinking whatever yura's thinking in that gif


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2014)

It's funny.

They probably dumped them thinking they'd stay nugu and that they were dodging a bullet, but little did they know that they can now buy their whole families.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2014)

So if you date a good looking celebrity, you're not allowed to break up with them? lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2014)

okay so wait, yura is on WGM?

oh god everything suddenly makes sense


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2014)

Your biases are IRRELEVANT!!!


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2014)

They all implied that they were broken up with before they debuted/before they blew up.

Also, you're hella late with that Yura on WGM Cara.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2014)

Because dating is hard when you're an idol yo

They have to pretend like they're innocent virgins who never went near a guy. Imagine if you're the guy and the only time you probably get to see your gf is on TV with her hectic schedule.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2014)

faptime before you flatline


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2014)

Choa said:


> They all implied that they were broken up with before they debuted/before they blew up.
> 
> Also, you're hella late with that Yura on WGM Cara.



yeah cuz i don't really like wgm

cuz it's scripted and my theory is that it's meant to cover for gay idols 

so if yura is the gay one in her pairing... it shows why she's kind of a dick to dudes


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2014)

If it's to cover for gay idols why hasn't Jo Kwon been on?

Or has he?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2014)

such a little noob you are

[YOUTUBE]uSk8qJHWZ2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

Choa said:


> If it's to cover for gay idols why hasn't Jo Kwon been on?
> 
> Or has he?


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

all of girls day is super gay........except maybe minah.......and sojin...........


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

now im hungry



are they on drugs?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14wVT2Yx3HQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

keep teasing me


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 6, 2014)

Choa said:


> If it's to cover for gay idols why hasn't Jo Kwon been on?
> 
> Or has he?



this was actually said


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIT6UD1vgJc[/YOUTUBE]

>girlinshortshortbootyshorts 5/5 would smash

everyone else seemed stiff but she was working it


real skinny girl with dark pants had a cute part 

and it feels like this is just the rappers song cause she workin it too


----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks Cara.

Exid are going to be my comfort group while I come to terms with SNSD being 8.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

I thought AoA is you betrayer

you don't deserve the name choa


----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm still learning AoA.

But I really only care about Choa from AoA rn


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2014)

dis guy 

I'm in fucking class meng


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

it's not exactly not NSFW

if you want NSFW then

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jimin (Oct 6, 2014)

Why not just pay attention in class then?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2014)

Cara's theory that WGM is gay conversion camp is further solidified by the fact that Yura has a ton of lesbian rumours about her


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

"get out my head Sojin booty!"


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

wasn't Eunjung on WGM too? 

gay conversion camp is real!


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

how many lesbo kpop vids have been made?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HcDl78KXuY#t=126[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2014)

Eunjung has rumours too lol

The WGM global was worse. Hongki, Heechul and Key. C'mon now.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

Heechul is an alien, he's probably tri-sexual

Key is def gay

not sure about hongki but with all those rumors he must be


----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2014)

The World said:


> it's not exactly not NSFW
> 
> if you want NSFW then
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's not a matter of NSFW

It's a matter of there's this cute girl in my computer science class I wanna get in with that I don't want to catch me looking at lewd pictures of Choa.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 6, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIT6UD1vgJc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> >girlinshortshortbootyshorts 5/5 would smash
> 
> ...


short shorts is Solji, their main vocal.  her hair is jet black in this but this is them singing their best song:
edit: VOLUME WARNING cuz Solji is partly a yeller but not nearly as bad as some coughlinzycough
[YOUTUBE]rrVE3xBtbkE[/YOUTUBE]

black pants is junghwa, the maknae

and LE is to EXID as Zico is to Block B, she's going to make herself sound good and take a lot of verses. She also wrote Phone call which was rehashed into the above song for a single


Ennoea said:


> Cara's theory that WGM is gay conversion camp is further solidified by the fact that Yura has a ton of lesbian rumours about her





Ennoea said:


> Eunjung has rumours too lol
> 
> The WGM global was worse. Hongki, Heechul and Key. C'mon now.



what started out as a joke is becoming way too real for me 

but honestly, now i'm going to go back and find girl's day videos to study Yura.  i had an iffy opinion of her before but maybe it can be explained with a simple explanation: she has a vendetta against men


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

Choa said:


> It's not a matter of NSFW
> 
> It's a matter of there's this cute girl in my computer science class I wanna get in with that I don't want to catch me looking at lewd pictures of Choa.



there's only one girl you need in your life

and that's Choa


----------



## Jimin (Oct 6, 2014)

Stars, pay attention in class. You want a girl's attention? Don't look stupid.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2014)

Choa should step on me in high heels


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 6, 2014)

so i watched the first portion of yura on wgm just to get a feel for it

yura is the giddiest mofo ever

can't stop giggling

her husband is some handsome cool anime dude though, literally some trope who never realizes how badass he looks


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

I bet he's not as cool as Kirei

and damn stars you into some freaky deaky


----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2014)

She should punch me with rings on


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> short shorts is Solji, their main vocal.  her hair is jet black in this but this is them singing their best song:
> edit: VOLUME WARNING cuz Solji is partly a yeller but not nearly as bad as some coughlinzycough
> [YOUTUBE]rrVE3xBtbkE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



2 lead vocalists sound pretty good

surprised at how deep Solji sounds in stark contrast to how squeaky LE sounds 

reminds me of Jimin

but I thought she sounded alot different when she did that collab with Hyuna


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 6, 2014)

speaking of hyuna's song...her red album is actually good 

and lol i wouldn't call LE squeaky, more like she has the constant throat squeeze?  idols do it to be cute but LE's is constant and it sorta just melded with her


----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2014)

Woollim debuting 8 member girl group soon.


----------



## Austin (Oct 7, 2014)

why havent i heard this yet

[YOUTUBE]DTl4Ib4qbzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2014)

there has been alot of covers to that song yeah

I like this one too

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRs_B_O2ZbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2014)

is Min giving hyo a lap dance? XD


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 7, 2014)

what was that thing about everyone in kpop being lesbians?


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2014)

not just lesbo

everyone in kpop is gay or bi


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> what was that thing about everyone in kpop being lesbians?





i've been going through this thread for gifs 

mostly they're just young and/or obsessed with Yuri

as in SNSD yuri

which seems to have some evidence


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2014)

cara 

that's where I got most of my pics from


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2014)

i can't help it

some of their theories are too amusing


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm further in and alot of people suspect Dara as gay and CL as queerbaiting


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2014)

what? you ain't know, she's yo gurls lesbian crush


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2014)

About time GD & Kiko. They're adorable as hell.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 8, 2014)

Fucking pleb.

You didn't even post the cutest picture.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2014)

Didn't see that one


----------



## Sansa (Oct 8, 2014)

Watch them deny again.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 8, 2014)

Hyosung is perfect girl


----------



## Sansa (Oct 8, 2014)

Yo world lets go clubbing in Korea bruh


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2014)

Korea here I cum


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2014)

rainbow goddess vs girls day goddess

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyKoEh58fNI[/YOUTUBE]

Jaek can you stop being so perfect at everything?

it's starting to get a little annoying


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 9, 2014)

Who's watching mix and match?


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2014)

A premiere of 4.5 million viewers.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> Who's watching mix and match?



Me

New guy is a decent vocalist. Double B though 

Bobby might be my ultimate male bias after GD


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2014)

Mino for me

but Bobby got the skills to pay the bills


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I was looking at a few posters of these girls teaser recently and I still couldn't differentiate them 

then I saw the MV and I was like "okay I sorta know who they are again"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpAn9ryoB4Y[/YOUTUBE]

MV was a little sparse like alot of SM MVs

really liked the song, even the rap portion was good

thought it was better than Happiness, I'm probably one of the few who actually liked that song even though it was childish

Wendy is still my bias

Irene is great too


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwJH_FWhuUg#t=13[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHPlZKIUkag[/YOUTUBE]

beautiful


----------



## Sansa (Oct 9, 2014)

LUHAN LEFT EXO

RIP SM

RIP IN PEPPERONI


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2014)

there goes Exo-M you mean

Exo-K will survive to continue draining the pockets of millions of disillusioned teenaged girls


----------



## Sansa (Oct 9, 2014)

SM is just going to slowly leak artists until all their groups are either trios or duos.

How did they manage to fuck up with the original boy group H.O.T


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 9, 2014)

i hope luhan at least gets the chance to rest

terminating his contract and having to fight this battle is really going to put stress on the guy when he really should be resting somewhere

edit: since i've been watching so much girl's day lately

i'm convinced Yura and Hyeri are kpop dumb and dumber


----------



## Queen Vag (Oct 10, 2014)

I feel so bad for the rest of Chinaline
There goes their popularity or any promotional time in their own homeland, now they'll just integrate the two groups and keep them in Korea forever
I feel mainly worried for Lay, Tao is extremely emotional but he at least has Sehun to fall back on, Lay lost his best friend in the group. He's basically on his own right now and he's clinging onto this shred of unrealistic optimism for SM

Be freeee Luhan, get away from this bad company


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 10, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Me
> 
> New guy is a decent vocalist. Double B though
> 
> Bobby might be my ultimate male bias after GD



[YOUTUBE]XkZl8XVTjeQ[/YOUTUBE]

Junhoe wrecking everybody
I thought he was good in WIN but jesus christ he's still evolving
It's ridiculous to consider he was originally a dancer

he owned that bloody stage
Show's over
Bias got
go away Yunhyeong you'll never get to his level

lol the comments are just people orgasming to Junhoe
My brethren!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2014)

All I know is Hanna is gonna be in the future YG girl group and it's gonna be fucking great.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 10, 2014)

yeah let's have another survival show next year with girl group(s)
pls YG
I need it


----------



## Sansa (Oct 10, 2014)

SM stocks took a nose dive 

All my lulz at that company


----------



## Sansa (Oct 10, 2014)

SM's stocks have taken a combined 50% drop since the Kris news came out 

I can't


----------



## Queen Vag (Oct 10, 2014)

Serves them right

So Messy Entertainment tbh


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 10, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHPlZKIUkag[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> beautiful



Akmu's done it again. Jesus Christ Soohyun's voice is just so angelic 

And wow, what's gonna be SM's next scandal I wonder? Place your bets everyone; will it be a new relationship or another member leaving a group?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 11, 2014)

YG is officially the #1 company now, congrats. AkMu hit the roof 10 times already.



Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]XkZl8XVTjeQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Junhoe wrecking everybody
> I thought he was good in WIN but jesus christ he's still evolving
> ...


Junhoe is amazing indeed, he's a better vocalist than Jinhwan. Hell even the new guy is a better vocalist than Jinhwan. He needs more praises tbh, he'd surely be in the team.

Being in the same team as Bobby just robs you.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]XkZl8XVTjeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1YGdzzqcWqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

that bitch a dyke

110% legit


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

dis maknae

oh mah lawd


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

jia underrated


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

I would like her more if her legs didn't look like toothpicks


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

qte


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

muh Dahye wit dat bodye


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DE6M4rDKdGE[/YOUTUBE]

my first time i'm watching this clip (i'm at KJK and sistar)

the only thing that could make this more amazing is that sukjin gets stuck with ukiss or something, but i doubt they'd be that mean


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2014)

Another Exo scandal already


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2014)

nothing probably happened


----------



## Jimin (Oct 13, 2014)

I guess the Koreans have those weird shows the same way the Chinese do. : O


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2014)

and this is the only thing i've doubted considering tao just seems so likely to be gay


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 13, 2014)

MBLAQ = dead

Joon and Thunder leaving the group


----------



## Sansa (Oct 13, 2014)

>implying they were still relevant


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 13, 2014)

they weren't
but it does help cull out the remaining idol groups some more


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> and this is the only thing i've doubted considering tao just seems so likely to be gay



I thought tao was gay too

maybe he's bi


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2014)

been listening to yg + zico


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Isr3YcWjPJA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBKPnfWNCBg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc7Waehk3Eg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGElecJ0QrE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JXQc8drLjs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkfiHXWyL9g[/YOUTUBE]

so gud


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 13, 2014)

AWRIGHT AWRIGHT OKAY
OKAY
AM GOOD


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 13, 2014)

ok Mix and Match predictions?

Chanwoo seems guaranteed to not get in, Junhoe is guaranteed to get in

that leaves Hongseok Jinhyung Yunhyeong and Donghyuk fighting for the last 3 spots

- Yunhyeong seems to have the best odds imho, that basketbase perf really showed he had something to offer the team.
- Donghyuk is probably a bit more iffy, his rolling in the deep performance was good but overall he just doesn't stand out as much as he maybe should.
- if Hongseok manages to start blending with the team he's p much guaranteed a spot, a 3rd good vocal would be amazing for the overall potential of the group. If his dancing and overall team meshing is rubbish he'll be out though.
- Jinhyung needs to find something he excells in fast, right now he's an okay singer, the best dancer out of the newbies (not that good still) and he meshes so-so with the team (to the point it lost Jinhwan's team significant points). If he doesn't start bringing it Hongseok_ will_ surpass him.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 14, 2014)

Lol okay SM.

Sungmin can get married and continue to promote with Super Junior, but Jessica can't start her own fashion business, which is something she's said she wanted to do since like 2008ish without being kicked from GG.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2014)

I hope Donghyuk is out. His voice is so irritating. Hongseok has a ton of haters because he's not submissive wallpaper.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 14, 2014)

b-but I like Donghyuk


----------



## Jimin (Oct 14, 2014)

How come Korean dramas have so many KPop stars? Most of them can't even act...


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 14, 2014)

pretty hype for that



> How come Korean dramas have so many KPop stars? Most of them can't even act...



they bring in viewers


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RHosAN08lCg[/YOUTUBE]

the reactions to this

i can't wait

dis gon b gud


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EAc3QKoRll0[/YOUTUBE]

i was almost halfway through when my mind suddenly pinged "she hasn't sang yet, they're going to make yura rap"

then she started rapping and sojin cried as a result

also

hyeri being an ogre or hyeri being an ogre

one variation of these should be my new avatar



hmm after seeing them in browser, you can't really see how hilarious her face is in the first one.  i'll probably just slow down the second one


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]RHosAN08lCg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the reactions to this
> 
> ...



I love the song, but "we're always one"


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]RHosAN08lCg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the reactions to this
> 
> ...



>comments disabled 

>lel

dem sunny lips

dat heavy lip gloss on errbody

yoona looks funny crying

why is seobabes doing that with her mouth

nvm she is nude-ish aww cheyea

jessica is that u?


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]EAc3QKoRll0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> i was almost halfway through when my mind suddenly pinged "she hasn't sang yet, they're going to make yura rap"
> 
> ...



i see it

I see everything


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 15, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> MBLAQ = dead
> 
> Joon and Thunder leaving the group



No idea why Joon wants to pursue an acting career considering he sucks monkey balls at it.

Oh wait, it's cause all you need in Korea is a pretty face and good skin.



NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]EAc3QKoRll0[/YOUTUBE]



Don't cri GsD

Srsly though, what's happening. 

Hyeri is competing with Minah for most lines and Sojin is left with almost nothing.

I really like the song, but my opinion is prolly influenced a lot by my GsD bias. 



NudeShroom said:


> hmm after seeing them in browser, you can't really see how hilarious her face is in the first one.  i'll probably just slow down the second one



First one gogogo.


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

yura's rap actually didn't make me cringe this time

and hyeri looks so kawaii kyeopta


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 15, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Don't cri GsD
> 
> Srsly though, what's happening.
> 
> ...



to be fair the song was actually recorded almost a year ago

while hyeri is still a huge influence for the group she hadn't done that 6million view aegyo yet

also they're not going to perform this song, so while it gives more spotlight for hyeri, she also doesn't have to worry about her weakness showing lol


----------



## Austin (Oct 15, 2014)

im seeing 2pm in the ebola capital of the united states


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm so scared of this Ebola thing bruh

Like if anyone coughs or anything near me I just want wanna get the fuck away.


----------



## Austin (Oct 15, 2014)

im not scared and im in dallas lmfao


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2014)

But...if you get it it's game over.


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

Choa said:


> I'm so scared of this Ebola thing bruh
> 
> Like if anyone coughs or anything near me I just want wanna get the fuck away.



funny some bitch just coughed on me today and I gave her that "bitch really?" look 

but I wasn't scared about ebola, I just didn't want to get sick


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 15, 2014)

Choa said:


> But...if you get it it's game over.



actually i think of people who contracted it in the US more have lived than died?



honestly i'm not following it that much but the one guy who died i think was in liberia for 2 or 3 days untreated.

austin does literally have nothing to be afraid of.  all he really has to do is touch no one except his girlfriend for a while


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

what about that supa special medicine secret drug those patient zero doctors who entered the US got and were cured with?


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

ITT: Austin will start the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Austin (Oct 15, 2014)

i would still make love to ann if she had ebola tbh


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 16, 2014)

Austin said:


> i would still make love to ann if she had ebola tbh



tru    luv


----------



## Chloe (Oct 16, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]1JXQc8drLjs[/YOUTUBE]


Bruh this is my shit
i always restart the song after Mino's part T B H


Deputy Myself said:


> MBLAQ = dead
> 
> Joon and Thunder leaving the group


>me rn

[YOUTUBE]3UggIMs8pdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 16, 2014)

oh man cry was such a good song


----------



## Austin (Oct 16, 2014)

carrat penis


----------



## Chloe (Oct 16, 2014)

Aye...

Time is too slow for me baby


----------



## Sansa (Oct 16, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> actually i think of people who contracted it in the US more have lived than died?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The virus is mutating and scientist can't keep up.


----------



## Austin (Oct 16, 2014)

dont believe everything on the internet son


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2014)

Lel Mix & Match, they picked Chanwoo over Junhoe??

This guy has been delivering every single time. If anything he's better than Jinhwan, Am I missing something?

TS new girl group is called Sonamoo....

Lol at K-bitches blaming Jessica for wanting to get somewhere in life after idol life is over.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2014)

Jessica got kicked out of Snsd?  Someone please fill me in.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2014)

Dream said:


> Someone please fill me in.



This is not a gay bar


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 17, 2014)

They wanted to put some pressure on Junhoe I guess
Chanwoo would've been weak on the solo thing and I guess they want to play him a little bit more,
he'll fast lose relevancy though, the others are getting better, Jinhyung especially.

Hongseok and Chanwoo were the clear losers here, Yunyoung more than made up for being negligable in the song battle by pwning the dance battle. Donghyuk needs to rap more because he's better at it than Jinhwan is and with his tone it's something unique he can do within the group.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 17, 2014)

with that said, this episode gave me feels ;__;

Jinhwan is really taking 3 losses in a row badly, Bobby being terrified of hearing who in his team would/wouldn't be saved, Yunyoung just being a sobbing wreck. 
IMHO tho the reason Jinhwan's teams are underperforming is because Bobby and BI are better producers, their songs are always better and well tailored to their teammates

The YT comments about how Jinhwan's team was clearly the best are full of shit. Their song was a mess, I actually cringed during parts of it. Personally I'd rank Bobby team over BI team due to Hongseok actually bringing the team down, he seemed out of place. IDK if this was due to BI fucking up, or because he really is not adjusting fast enough and this is the best BI could get out of him, either way it's worrying for his future.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 17, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> to be fair the song was actually recorded almost a year ago
> 
> while hyeri is still a huge influence for the group she hadn't done that 6million view aegyo yet
> 
> *also they're not going to perform this song, so while it gives more spotlight for hyeri, she also doesn't have to worry about her weakness showing lol*



Someone in in DT must be a prophet or something.

Fuckn lel, true dat.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3s1jaFDrp5M[/YOUTUBE]

I just realised how much I've wanted to see Bobby in a proper song


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2014)

fiya


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2014)

Born Hater is the ultimate jam

Love!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB9xzl66dzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

Born Hater is good. The chorus should have been a female though (Jennie Kim c'mon YG), Hanbin isn't that good.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Born Hater is good. The chorus should have been a female though (Jennie Kim c'mon YG), Hanbin isn't that good.



I thought his voice suited the hook/chorus -shrug-

Think Laleesu is the rapper though


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

this bitch enno using my old shit


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 19, 2014)

BI felt a bit forced in this song
God I want more Bobby


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

Fuck you warudo


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MxW1qdyxz-M[/YOUTUBE]

this song is a jam


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2014)

Damn, Jisoo is beautiful

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8GUlNNXBVg[/YOUTUBE]

Song is eargasm!


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLnJd8emIKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zxhro8ZpoY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYVN_ZK3RBc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma6jBtFnX68[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1-OdWApgeM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA4eMfh3lyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2014)

Leo so try hard


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2014)

don't hate me cause I'm better than you Leo


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2014)

The World said:


> don't hate me cause I'm better than you Leo



In which universe sir?


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2014)

too cute


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2014)

>Leo trying to get on my level


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2014)

Leo my otp x rival doe


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2014)

Jisoo coming, she's so pretty


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Naisutime (Oct 20, 2014)

The World said:


> Leo my otp x rival doe



Wait, when did you become Leo's rival

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4ODjCNWkqw[/YOUTUBE]
Turns out there are elves in korea.

Sauce

It would honestly not surprise me if this speeding thing was a load of shit allowing others to escape blame. The agency isn't exactly blameless and for the love of God, people should really wear seat belts.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 20, 2014)

I see Ikon stuff here
I am pleased


----------



## Chloe (Oct 21, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4ODjCNWkqw[/YOUTUBE]
> Turns out there are elves in korea.


I know some ppl get surgery for their ears to get like that.
But it also occurs naturally but it's not common.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkciBNdBbu8[/YOUTUBE]

Does my ears deceive me or is this Han Soa?



Can someone confirm? 



Chloe said:


> I know some ppl get surgery for their ears to get like that.
> But it also occurs naturally but it's not common.



Interesting, that's the first time I'm hearing about this. 

The only other time I've heard of cosmetic surgery on ears was way back during the LoTR craze.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2014)

The World said:


> Leo my otp x rival doe


Even though I appreciate this..


Naisutime said:


> Wait, when did you become Leo's rival



You have to fight my Pinoy Waifutime


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 21, 2014)

More elf girl.



*Spoiler*: __ 











Hustler said:


> You have to fight my Pinoy Waifutime





I'll fite:33


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2014)

I believe in your ratting skills to win over Warudo


----------



## The World (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello Venus comeback leo


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 22, 2014)

dat denim onesie though
where do I buy this stuff


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2014)

korea, wouter

and because i know you'll have trouble acquiring one i made a professional artists rendering of how you would look in one


----------



## The World (Oct 22, 2014)

you've seen his chest hair?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 22, 2014)

you missed the beard 

all I want in life is a sunggyu be mine onesie


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2014)

how can sunggyu be so small and look so good in clothes

does he just bribe his own stylist to tailor everything perfectly


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 22, 2014)

idk how he does it but I would wear the shit out of that thing
if it were tailor made for my size
which will never happen


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzB41vHI9Vw[/YOUTUBE]

Didn't know what to expect when I clicked the link, then I got to Nana nanananana nanananana nana part and I was sold.

2014 has been a disastrous year for kpop, but we've getting our share of good debuts fo sho.

That boxing girl need to work on her punches tho


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2014)

well now i had to watch it cuz you said she was boxing

i don't think i've ever seen an idol box correctly   they're usually throwing shitty punches

i think there was one guy in an MV who did it properly but i can't remember who since it's such a common concept


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 23, 2014)

are they seriously called purfles?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gjuQlblzVRg[/YOUTUBE]

this song is pretty great
this dance is fun as shit also


----------



## Chloe (Oct 23, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> are they seriously called purfles?


OC don't hate


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 24, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> well now i had to watch it cuz you said she was boxing
> 
> i don't think i've ever seen an idol box correctly   they're usually throwing shitty punches
> 
> i think there was one guy in an MV who did it properly but i can't remember who since it's such a common concept



Imagine if all groups put as much work into making their performances real as Afterschool does.



Deputy Myself said:


> are they seriously called purfles?



I mean, I'd rather be Purfles than Skarf for example.

The former is at least a real word (you learn something new every day lol).


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 24, 2014)

lol new Ikon episode

prelim fanvoting, Chanwoo got in twice, Jinhyung once. Ot6 seems pretty damn safe, Yoyo getting top votes in Osaka has to count for something.

Youtube comment fanwars happening right now




I kind of like OT6+Chanwoo, Jinhyung and Hongseok actually have the vocal talent to get picked up by another company instantly, they already have somewhat of a fanbase and after this half year they've definately had some decent training.

OT6+Jinhyung is fine also though


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2014)

Chanwoo is really not suited. At least Dara has visuals. Chanwoo is just dull.


----------



## Spica (Oct 24, 2014)

I swear to god I saw a Kpop idol on the tube today in Waterloo. Idk who it was, being a boyband member (basically nugu for me). I'm pretty sure it wasn't just some fanboy, he had perfect hair, fashion and makeup, even the guyliner. 

Who's got a silver/grey bob cut currently???


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2014)

UH STARDOM THOSE ASSHOLES

I WASN'T PAYING ATTENTION TO THE GIRL IN TOPP DOGG'S MV

BUT I JUST FOUND OUT IT'S FUCKING HAYANA

GIVE THEM THEIR GODDAMN COMEBACK


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 25, 2014)

yeah they've been pimping the EvoL girls in TD vids as of late


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2014)

Fucking hell, Chanwoo? wtf?

Would never understand fangirls. 

So bland without the pink hair , I'll take Dahye too though


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Jeff (Oct 26, 2014)

^ I feel like it was destiny for me to come back to this thread at this particular date and time.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2014)

o hai jeff

it's been ages


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eISomx-VMow[/YOUTUBE]

I like this MV/song


----------



## Sansa (Oct 26, 2014)

I have summoned Jeppu


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2014)

So, there are rumors about BAP disbanding or already disbanded?

Wtf TS?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2014)

better spoiler that before austin sees it and does something crazy

if they break up his BAP fantasy will never come true


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2014)

That was my initial thought lol

I hope it's not true though. They have so much potential, plus I need another BYG song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2ae5qRWPCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2014)

YG girls time?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 27, 2014)

last I heard they were in the running for MTV world artist or some shit
you know that thing 2ne1 won a while back
I think


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> last I heard they were in the running for MTV world artist or some shit
> you know that thing 2ne1 won a while back
> I think



Yeah

But apparently BYG pulled out of "Laws of the jungle" and Himchan was missing from the fan meet, plus Daehyun posting depressing shit. What I would give to kick the new 3 rookies of Ikon and get Zelo? Though I like BAP.

There is some hope since they're scheduled for Japanese fan meet and Japanese album soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2014)

Rumours around BAP disbanding have been spreading for a while. They stopped because people assumed that the rumours were instead about Mblaq, but TS have run the kids ragged and there's not been much success either so I have a feeling BAP are gonna be finished soon enough. Afew more comebacks before one of them quits from exhaustion.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 27, 2014)

why the fuck would you want Zelo in Ikon
no


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah I'd rather have Daehyun in ikon.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 27, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Austin (Oct 27, 2014)

ya this shit is depressing but i still have vixx and bts so whatever

good thing i saw them live first


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2014)

Because waste of talent, similar age group and monster rookie.


----------



## Austin (Oct 27, 2014)

Youngjae > Daehyun in terms of vocals


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 28, 2014)

Sometimes I like checking out the literally nugus
All my nugus.


[YOUTUBE]lSodkvHMgxc[/YOUTUBE]

These guys are cringeworthy but at least the song sort of flows

[youtube]iVSQbRNpvo0[/youtube]

remember when it looked like boyfriend would become relevant because Janus was pretty good?

Yeah no.

[youtube]Prg4bxe_yhg[/youtube]

all of my keks
its a shame because these kids look like they have some ability at least
the song is just terribad

[youtube]6AcZe496148[/youtube]

This has some sort of jam potential
too many meh elements though, still a better effort than most.

[youtube]qcDREOkPFOY[/youtube]

creepy and mediocre. next

[youtube]E4nmCtkuqBw[/youtube]

GURL NUGUS???
better than most of the shit I linked here lol.


[youtube]DLU_EB568eg[/youtube]

the good: This isn't as in your face as most nugus are
the bad: This is boring 

>mfw it literally just went into the slowest dubstep drop I've ever heard
hahhahahhahahahahahhahahahha

I'm done


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7eq6ymSJXI[/YOUTUBE]

HV hype.

Good form yo.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWeWR_rEy6g[/YOUTUBE]

Welp.

Edit:
Finally some good tags


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKyH1-rzVGc[/YOUTUBE]

Turns out that elf drummer is actually a pianist.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GW7xwZkDsY[/YOUTUBE]
I love this song so much.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2014)

Latest M&M episode, they all killed it!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2014)

So many fanwars from M&M it's ridiculous. And they haven't even debuted yet.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2014)

Tell me about it, but that's basically what YG wanted anyway

I don't mind Hongseok or Jinhyeong, but Chanwoo is rather weak when it comes to dancing and singing.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2014)

YG wanted a crazy fanbase and they've got it. This is SM style fandom with the amount of crap already happening. Death threats, fake rumours, calling female idols sluts etc

I don't like Chanwoo, he's a nice kid but he's boring. Jinhyeong and Hongseok need work but they have decent voices atleast.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah after this episode I went from ot6+chanwoo to ot6+jinhyung although I didn't particularly think he stood out in this episode.

Fucking fanwars in every youtube comment page, this shit is crazy.

Implying it won't be ot6+jinhyung, YG adds Chanwoo to it's actor's line up, and gifts Hongseok to JYP because they're best buddies and Hongseok would fit JYP better. YG wins, does a buddy a favour, and gets a whole lot of fangirls for chanwoo plus ikon in the process.

I've really become biased for Yunhyung as of late, he's awesome when he gets the chance to take the spotlight, however in a group sporting Bobby BI Jinhwan and Junhoe that.. never happens. 

It could be his confidence issues, in which case I would be excited to see just how fucking great his potential is. Else it could be his boy next door kind of feel which I would think will be resolved once they officially debut, I mean it's been barely a year and Winner already turned into way douchier versions of themselves than they were before 

Aaaahhh these kids


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1ZxWcaEKFbY[/YOUTUBE]
I'm listening to Sinojisak and I just keep thinking that this song was cooler by a mile


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2014)

Yunhyung has always had potential but seeing him living up to it is really surprising. I now rank him my second favourite vocalist, Jinhwan doesn't impress me, and he needs a growth spurt already.

Still don't care for Donhyuk and would prefer iKon to be 5 members.



> Winner already turned into way douchier versions of themselves than they were before



I love them. Their stage is improving a ton and I like how different they are. And Mino man, they can blabber about swag but the kid has charisma coming out of the wazoo


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 31, 2014)

oh yeah don't get me wrong, I like that cockiness
jesus Jinhwan is just so damn short its astonishing really


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2014)

I think he's even shorter than Taeyang and he's the oldest too so he's not gonna grow the poor kid


----------



## Sansa (Oct 31, 2014)

Who you? is probably GD's best song since That XX


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2014)

I really like Window and Black. I think I prefer mellow GD than his rap music.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2014)

I still love this gem

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcZDcS2nV64[/YOUTUBE]

I like mellow GD too


----------



## Sansa (Oct 31, 2014)

Missing you and Kyulgu (eventually) are my 2nd an 3rd favourite songs from One of a Kind.

Black is so good.

I agree, mellow and melodic GD is better than his rap form.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 31, 2014)

That being said though, You Do (Coup D'etat's outro) is also a very good song.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 1, 2014)

yeah whenever I listen to the album I tend to navigate towards that outro
its pretty well crafted


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2014)

Digging "Long time no see" by Ikon


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 2, 2014)

looks like babysoul and yoo jia were not lost in purgatory


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2014)

"Girl's Invasion"

Is this Woollim's attempt to make soshi 2.0?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 2, 2014)

clearly
sort of hype for this


----------



## Spica (Nov 2, 2014)

Lovelyz is such a shitty name


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2014)

marry me Choa

Mina looks stunning


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2014)

Wool I'm group looks like a a pink knock off. Looking forward to 6 mix and PinkPunk


----------



## The World (Nov 2, 2014)

can barely see Mina

Choa, yuna and Seolhyun doe


----------



## Hustler (Nov 3, 2014)

Jisoo is absolutely stunning, wow!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ikoth9mXq9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Nov 3, 2014)

Also Woolim girls close up pics


----------



## Hustler (Nov 3, 2014)

Junhwe is the first member to be added to Ikon, well deserved!


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 3, 2014)

is it Junhwe or Junhoe though
but yeah he was obvious first pic before this thing even started.
It was mostly the question if Hyuk and Yoyo could show if they were worth more than 3 potentially awesome new trainees.
Turns out getting trainees to their initial level is a bit tougher than we imagined though.
Also the 3 new trainees all had their own obvious flaws

Junhoe masterrace


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 3, 2014)

How tall is he even??
He completely dwarfs Jinhwan (lol duh) but nobody else in the group seems close to his height either.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 3, 2014)

Not sure, they call him Junhwe though, but write it as Junhoe.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 3, 2014)

lol can you not see how hoe can be pronounced as hwe?
this could be a language thing, interesting
end of the day theres no "proper" way because hangul translation is always tricky and weird.
Fandom and media need to decide on something official though


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 3, 2014)

prepare for the fanwars the moment ot6 is all confirmed and the 7th member has to be pronounced
this will be delicious

edit: Also, predictions for 2nd member? Yoyo or Hyuk.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2014)

Yoyo will be next unless YG trolls everyone and announces one of the trainees.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 3, 2014)

on the one hand I wouldnt put it past him
on the other hand the prelim voting at those fan events kind of make me doubt people would accept that 
also from what I've seen everyone is consistanly voting those 3 + one trainee because for some reason the fans pick one trainee and flame fans of the other two trainees.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 3, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> marry me Choa
> 
> Mina looks stunning



Seolhyun 

bias on the left, maybe not sure yet


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 4, 2014)

wrong



clearly bias is on the right

I'm actually liking the fact that all these girls look different
it'll be real easy to remember all these damn names

Who else ships babysoul x sunggyu?
muh babygyu


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZxEly3yz-1g[/YOUTUBE]

Jin


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Otg_aPIZLnA[/YOUTUBE]



Hype.

Better cats than T-ara fo sho.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL0Xe1xhNe0[/YOUTUBE]

Dafuq.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 5, 2014)

Easy #1


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2014)

Mijoo is the prettiest, but so biased towards Jiae ever since I watched the Infinite show.

Right one



Can't stop listening to this, not the biggest fan of Jinhwan's vocals, but his voice suits this so much.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LpwPGKdWaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Nov 5, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Otg_aPIZLnA[/YOUTUBE]



I like the eyemakeup on left second row from the bottom.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 5, 2014)

DAFUQ
Chanwoo 7th member?


----------



## Sansa (Nov 5, 2014)

Anybody else see Wendy from red velvet make herself look supremely ignorant?


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2014)

more like they're just trying to make her look bad cause of some joking


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 5, 2014)

while the impressions people do are always pretty tasteless, i'm now usually more bothered by people who call them out


----------



## Sansa (Nov 5, 2014)

She wasn't born in Korea or anything.
She was born in Canada.
Diverse ass Canada.

Those statements before the impressions were the epitome of ignorance if you ask me.


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP2PILSAwLs[/YOUTUBE]

brave brothers generic garbago

but dat Alice and Lime doe


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)

my biasessss


----------



## Sansa (Nov 6, 2014)

Namjoo 

Where's Son Yeoshin?

And Chorong?


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBRCb2GtbQc[/YOUTUBE]

ah so Sunggyu serial kills them all and revisits the crime scene some odd years later

interesting


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTwrCbkUjVs[/YOUTUBE]

jesus dat seolhyun booty squat

they can burglarize me any day

and wow mina looks really good on all fours


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2014)

HV song is ok, but they're not the same without my babies 

AOA look great!

Ikon took a step backwards by adding Chanwoo..

A-pinku!!!!!


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 7, 2014)

Chanwoo _is_ a big fangirl magnet I guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2014)

Nah, he's just attracted iKon fans, netizens are ripping YG a new one on the net for his editing and forced conflicts and wrecking Jinhyeong and Hongseok's chances. Now YG has turned around and said he'll think about what happens to those two.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 7, 2014)

Taeyeon unfollowed Bacon

Break up inc?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)

how lewd enno

for shame


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2014)

You crazy fucker, you make me laugh


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c4_qIDMtto[/YOUTUBE]

zicoeesus and french don mills


funny how many jimmies were rustled with this because he said ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bitch


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2014)

Seolhyun butt, tis a good day


----------



## Chloe (Nov 7, 2014)

Judging from tumblr yesterday there were a lot of ppl upset about Zico's comment


----------



## Austin (Nov 7, 2014)

people are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Sansa (Nov 7, 2014)

Bundles of sticks, the lot of them.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 7, 2014)

Intl' fans' jimmies forever rustled 

Kinda sad that no one actually cares even though they get so upset.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 8, 2014)

people who get offended easily deserve to get offended


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2014)

I can see why it's offensive. Personally I just thought it was stupid and childish.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 8, 2014)

I really didn't like Tough Cookie wow.

His grills look so bad, like zico pls stop that.
And his head is too small for bandanas tbh.

Oh and enough with the squatting


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FEDWvhO1JBY[/YOUTUBE]

muh donghyuk tho
I think BI made an awesome call promoting him to main dancer


----------



## Spica (Nov 10, 2014)

Haven't been updated on Kpop for so long  What's been good lately?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qEYOyZVWlzs[/YOUTUBE]

i like the whole catwoman theme but lol the sexiness is almost too much


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2014)

It's crazy sexy

ikon in a huge ass scandal. I feel so bad for B.I


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2014)

What about that Lovelyz scandal doe? dayum!!

You guys always wanted a lesbian in Kpop, but not like this


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PjfI-Gq-EI[/YOUTUBE]

slay

yg rarely disappoints


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2014)

Hustler said:


> What about that Lovelyz scandal doe? dayum!!
> 
> You guys always wanted a lesbian in Kpop, but not like this



it's okay

we still have Yura


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2014)

I will make yura bi-curious

u will see someday

watch for my name in the scandals


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2014)

she's in too deep doe


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 11, 2014)

WHAT ARE THESE SCANDALS???


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2014)

The World said:


> I will make yura bi-curious
> 
> u will see someday
> 
> watch for my name in the scandals



Adult 30 year old black male caught masturbating outside idol dorm window


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2014)

yura went outside to investigate

says she's pregnant with blasian baby


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 11, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]qEYOyZVWlzs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> i like the whole catwoman theme but lol the sexiness is almost too much



1:14

That's some fuckin' state of the art cam monitors right there

I liked the vid, but plz make some more effort.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 11, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Adult 30 year old black male caught masturbating outside idol dorm window



Is this a real headline?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2014)

one day it will be


----------



## Sansa (Nov 11, 2014)

That moment when I find out Hayoung is exactly 2 months older than me

[96 line stanning intensifies]


----------



## Sansa (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Sansa (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm RIP


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2014)

The Jisoo scandal is fucking crazy, wow she sounds crazy, if it's true that is.

She wanted to rape Kyungsoo, damn girl:S


----------



## Sansa (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, I'm reading the stories from the victims and she sounds like a sociopath (am I using the word correctly?)

Edit:
Yeah, I used that word hilariously wrong, but from the stories she sounds really crazy


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2014)

The stories are nuts. It's like she's some psycho. Apparently someone is claiming the rumours have been debunked. I wonder if that's true.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2014)

there is way too much to read

i have no doubt fake stuff is going to pop up as the scandal gets bigger

woolim is really going to have to nip it in the bud pretty quickly or no one will be able to figure anything out

edit: tina found this one, asianjunkie investigates Link removed


----------



## Sansa (Nov 11, 2014)

> "We did not use the word ‘f*ggot’ in ‘Tough Cookie’ with the intention to disparage homosexuality.  This is just borrowed from the musical [style] and musical discourse."
> 
> i have never heard the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in any rap song so idk where seven seasons are reaching.
> 
> ...



The buttdevastation on tumblr is real


----------



## Sansa (Nov 11, 2014)

Listening to that gospel


----------



## Austin (Nov 11, 2014)

Should link that post in the hip hop thread lmfao


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 12, 2014)

lol remember Woollim is a part of SM ent now
worst year for SM ever
dem scandals

also I just realised YG used M&M to hype up Lee Hi and Suhyun for their subunit thing
god this song is killer though


----------



## Spica (Nov 12, 2014)

Lee Hi and Suhyun is good. 

I was reading through Asianjunkie again and an article about how Jolin Tsai had plagiarized Taetiseo came up. Jolin freaking Tsai. Copying TTS. For having 1) a celebrity 2) a red carpet and 3) paparazzi 

Her agency have no time for this shit though: 



> In response to the suspicions, Jolin Tsai’s agency has officially rejected all the allegations, saying, “There has been no plagiarism. Taiwan is creative enough to not copy such trivial things from Korea.”



 

The MV in question is slayage and looks more expensive than anything SM has ever cooked together. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c86t8hoVw8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2014)

that mv was pretty funny

rich queen bitch had me rolling like her eye rolls

and by rolling I mean smirking

mean smirking


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> lol remember Woollim is a part of SM ent now
> worst year for SM ever
> dem scandals
> 
> ...



just 1 away from a perfect all kill


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]psM33Ex64Rg[/YOUTUBE]

suhyun just had the most fucking heartwarming voice 

and my god chanhyuk's voice got deeper


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 14, 2014)

Started watching kpop star 2 for akmu mostly
their audition just happened
jesus christ holy shit they're so talent


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2014)

What happened to Onew btw? haven't seen his face anywhere in ages.


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2014)

roll over and you'll find him Leo


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2014)

Are you kidding me? 

this lovelyz chick going to the hospital for mental shock because of rumors??? 

woolim try harder

learning it's media crisis from SM is a no no


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2014)

The World said:


> roll over and you'll find him Leo



I did, found Seolhyun


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2014)

your waifu pillow doesn't count


----------



## Jimin (Nov 14, 2014)

That Seolhyun gif...


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQBisbBQ7X4[/YOUTUBE]

I usually don't care about boy groups and I've no idea whether this has been posted, but the choreography was really sick.

Cheap ass vid tho, literally 1 set. 



NOT SURE IF THIS IS A GOOD IDEA?



The World said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> this lovelyz chick going to the hospital for mental shock because of rumors???



That woman is a nutcase even if only 1/2 of whats written about her is true.

And I'll bet my left arm at least some of it is.



The World said:


> woolim try harder
> 
> learning it's media crisis from SM is a no no



Still not CCM tier.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 15, 2014)

wow this is the first time boyz republic released an actually decent song
what took them so long?


----------



## Sansa (Nov 15, 2014)

SM in 2014 

In all seriousness though, what she did to those girls sounds like something you'd see in a TV show.

She's rather pretty too.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 15, 2014)

'allegedly'

I can't even be bothered reading the rumours because I'm just assuming they'll be disproven/discredited and everybody will stop giving a fuck


----------



## Sansa (Nov 15, 2014)

Lol

Why would their agency let them go on stage with those outfits 

Are they retarded 

For shame, they're pretty.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh yeah
I'm watching this drama called boarding house.24 and some guy escaped from N.Korea just to go watch Tiny G

Talk about nugu group fan dedication


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 16, 2014)

Whenever I see an actual nugu group from a nugu company like that
I can't help but feel sorry for them
even without any controvercy or whatever


----------



## Queen Vag (Nov 16, 2014)

Lol I feel bad those girls have to deal with such shitty management

Already ending their career before they could even start it


----------



## Sansa (Nov 16, 2014)

Thorin said:


> why not..?



Do you not see that the outfits look like Nazi uniforms or have you been under a rock for the past few decades?


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRQEs4vOIrY[/YOUTUBE]

as cute as the girls were song wasn't that good


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2014)

That new MC Mong album is amazing.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

who attracted preet here?


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_DX64EwH9M[/YOUTUBE]

dem ass sagging denim overalls


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2014)

I drop in here whenever I listen to a new Korean song and find it good or see some scandal that interests me.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

ah, I guess we haven't seen you much due to the lack of i*c*st scandals


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2014)

I was here after the Jessica stuff I believe.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 16, 2014)

Jiyoung does gravure now


----------



## Jimin (Nov 16, 2014)

KPop stars turning into American music stars? : O


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

Edward Cullen said:


> KPop stars turning into American music stars? : O



wha                   ?


----------



## Sansa (Nov 16, 2014)

An art form popular in Japan whereby a pre-teen or teen female idol poses for clothed, semi-clothed, or nude pictures in various positions and costumes. The pictures are published in magazine form, called photobooks, featuring only this female model and no others. Gravure idols feature race queens and pop idols who who to achieve celebrity by selling their images.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]R_DX64EwH9M[/YOUTUBE]

got7 bein like 2pm 

the sexin my air woman dance


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

i just posted that

cara got me on super duper ignore


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2014)

lolsorry

i totally missed it


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

don't try to deny it

you got me on ignore so now you can't see a word I'm typing

tru fax


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2014)

guys someone copy paste whatever warudo is sayin

i've got him on ignore and have no clue what he's typing

tru fax


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

but yea got7 is really turning out to be an unexpected group I might stan a little

they show a little promise, got dem nice dance moveurs, and some likable personalities


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2014)

well jackson is definitely getting the groups name out there


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

yea I see jacksons name thrown around alot these days

boy is carrying the team on his back and puttin in dat work


----------



## Sansa (Nov 16, 2014)

I have everyone in here on ignore

Someone copy and paste what you guys are saying


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm putting myself on ignore and then someone will have to copy and paste to me what I'm even trying to say


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2014)

We're getting GDYB? about time!!!

I need my GD & TOP though


----------



## Matariki (Nov 17, 2014)

yeah GD & TOP is the best.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2014)

I kinda like Candy Jelly Love. The girls are really cute yeah.

Ugh that got7 song and autotune


----------



## Sansa (Nov 17, 2014)

Don't go home is my favourite GD&TOP song

I'm gonna cry when he goes to the army

What a talented guy he is


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WpD0357Igjc[/YOUTUBE]

lol amber pronouncing fx different ways


----------



## Austin (Nov 17, 2014)

Ann is making me go to something called a "hottest house" tonight.

Basically a bunch of crazy 2pm fan girls rent a house together so they save money on hotel rooms.. I'm scared..


----------



## Sansa (Nov 17, 2014)

bruh

fucking orgy

what are you scared of


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFsLE01FELI[/YOUTUBE]

chanmi's rap sounds better than Mina


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 17, 2014)

i didn't know they could rap decently 

i have no problem with jimin but her voice is ugh

can we just have chanmi take over and mina continue what she's doing cuz she's a qt


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2zwTaT0JeOY[/YOUTUBE]

I want to adopt them

all of them

so fucking cute

and while we're at it, Mamamoo:

[youtube]TMIHqVk_W4g[/youtube]

moonbyul has some serious presence yoooooooooo


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 18, 2014)

dat hi suhyun mv tho


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2014)

I died of cuteness overload


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBR8PQ-BUxU[/YOUTUBE]

So my theory here is that the person who made this originally were gonna make a J-pop group got the concept ready, outfits and the song name ready. He/she then became really fuckin' confused at some point and traveled to Korea instead of Japan and gathered a bunch of Korean girls and debuted in the wrong country. That the song writer wrote the song in the Korean was actually just a coincidence.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRUrHyW2DiE[/YOUTUBE]

A little old, but whoever designed those outfits deserves a raise.

Didn't really think of it before, but AoA must be one of the groups the highest average in terms of looks (imo).


----------



## Sansa (Nov 18, 2014)

Man

These tumblr kpop fangirls just burn my soul

They're so annoying

ikon stole some choreographer's choreo and he got mad about it and ranted on twitter and they have the audacity to say "He just wants attention"


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 18, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRUrHyW2DiE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> A little old, but whoever designed those outfits deserves a raise.
> 
> Didn't really think of it before, but AoA must be one of the groups the highest average in terms of looks (imo).



I just went and watched the Elvis MV to see if they were always so attractive cuz i've never watched it

never again, they're almost unrecognizable 

the only person who has a style i prefer is Jimin wtf

basically Choa and Yuna look sooo much better with short hair, Mina needs to keep her current hair color, seolhyun and hyejeong can rock anything, and chanmi gurl i can't even find you half the time. she looks great in like a cat though



[YOUTUBE]JLw2pnZEKeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2014)

Choa and Yuna looked good in confused with semi long hair


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2014)

Jimin shure was sexy during that concept

straddle dat coach gurl


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2014)

Yuna was looking da sexiest during that time too unf


----------



## Austin (Nov 19, 2014)

so nichkhun is such a manlet irl

and jun k is sooooooooooooooo flamboyant


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2014)

I like the korean hunchback definition

nichkun is a korean hunchback with red hair


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2014)

Choa said:


> Man
> 
> These tumblr kpop fangirls just burn my soul
> 
> ...



reminds me of the time Apink stole this dude's choreo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0RsIKdB7nI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TZYvud_ngY[/YOUTUBE]

Leo what was up with that?


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2014)

"mah dick too hard right nyao gais"


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2014)

swagoo


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 19, 2014)

why is YG not on point with Ikon

this isnt the first time they've been caught using other's choreo's
ask for permission, pay the damn royalties, credit when you have to.
It's not like they won't be making the cash back easily once they debut

I swear this is some sloppy fucking management if I've ever seen some


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 19, 2014)

Austin said:


> so nichkhun is such a manlet irl
> 
> and jun k is sooooooooooooooo flamboyant



kind of surprised 

expected him to be like 5'9ish


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 19, 2014)

that's like expecting tom cruise to be a decent height


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2014)

tom cruise could be 4'10 and I'd still be a little scared and in awe of him all at the same time


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2014)

hai dere korean daft punk


----------



## Sansa (Nov 19, 2014)

Tom Cruise's entire career has been hiding the fact that he's 5'7


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 19, 2014)

jesus taeyang's insoles in that picture are huge


----------



## Hustler (Nov 19, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> why is YG not on point with Ikon
> 
> this isnt the first time they've been caught using other's choreo's
> ask for permission, pay the damn royalties, credit when you have to.
> ...



They did credit. 



I don't know how it works, are they still supposed to pay him money?


----------



## Sansa (Nov 19, 2014)

Just because they credited him it doesn't mean anything.

They never told him they were using the choreo before hand
And they aren't even giving him royalties

They're making money from using his choreo that he didn't give to them
Crediting means fuck all


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 20, 2014)

Hell Puspos is so famous/good he probably has a protocol and set prices for people wanting to use his stuff in entertainment like that.

This is not difficult
the fuck YG


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2014)

Fuck Ikon and their stupid ass potato. Gimme double B and Big Bang!!!

I just want my kings back. Every comeback feels like they did a military service.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1ZRb1we80kM[/YOUTUBE]

absolutely fucking awesome
I need this song


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2014)

I like the song but GD's voice is getting more and more nasal.

The beat is really hot though


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 20, 2014)

fuck
as much as I've always ranted about Daesung having a better voice than Taeyang
Jesus christ Taeyang's voice is just too damn catchy


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2014)

Taeyang has a really nice tone. Daesung has the lungs but I personally prefer Taeyang's voice.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 20, 2014)

I CANNOT STOP
REPEATING
THIS STUPID SONG


----------



## Spica (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Reznor (Nov 20, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

